# Understanding women



## ekrem

If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?

And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal. 
On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else. 
Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?

Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread. 
You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...


----------



## Blagger

They say that a truly great man has a woman rolling her eyes behind him.


----------



## Toro

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?



In fact, what she REALLY wants is for her to pick up the entire tab.  She wants to pay for it all, but she's embarrassed to ask you.  So if she says that to you, insist she pays for your meal too.  It shows that you care.



> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?



Yes, it does.  Now, it is completely fair you to storm out of your dinner date, throwing your napkin on the ground and telling her that she will never get married because she can't cook, but that's a little old fashion.  A new, modern man is open-minded.  She still might be marriage material.  But first, you must test her.  Throw your food on the floor and demand she clean it up.  If she immediately falls to her knees and cleans it up quickly and thoroughly, then she might still be worth keeping. But if she doesn't, don't waste anymore time with her.



> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...



Generally, women are expensive.  $500 a night will get you anything you want.


----------



## ekrem

Toro said:


> (...)
> Yes, it does.  Now, it is completely fair you to storm out of your dinner date, throwing your napkin on the ground and telling her that she will never get married because she can't cook, but that's a little old fashion.  A new, modern man is open-minded.  She still might be marriage material.  But first, you must test her.  Throw your food on the floor and demand she clean it up.  If she immediately falls to her knees and cleans it up quickly and thoroughly, then she might still be worth keeping. But if she doesn't, don't waste anymore time with her.
> (...)



I sense, that she is expecting me to be some kind of dominant, because she had 2 temperament outbursts so far for no real reasons. But I did not curb her temperament and when it happened the 2nd time I interrupted the date and went home. Then she phoned me and that telephone conversation led to the infamous dinner-date where she was supposed to cook a hot meal, but on my dish landed something sugary although the original meal is prepared hot according to regional tradition.


----------



## ekrem

Apart from the meal on the dinner-date, the date was generally distanced. In retrospective I don't really know, why I was really at her.
Since then we have kept it low-profile, only text-messages through mobile phone. 
No real conversation, just some nonessential small-talk just for the purpose of keeping us relevant to each other. "How was your day" and such small-talk.
And we were just dating without reproduction action.

But, I would really like to continue to date her, as I didn't date something in the level of her beauty for at least 2 years, and the dating thing anyway played a low-profile role in my life since Summer 2010. I see no problem in admitting that. 

So she really has my interest. And most women I dated(etc.) so far were women I knew for a long time, this woman on the other hand was introduced to me by a friend, so she is someone totally new. Basically, we simply just talked, went out for dinner and such things.

I am now tending to asking her out again. Do you think, that I should talk about the dinner-date and that I don't have any desire for a drama-queen or shall I just look out how it plays out without saying anythin?

P.S: 
She's 26 and her birthday is 26th January, that's when she will turn 27.


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> Apart from the meal on the dinner-date, the date was generally distanced. In retrospective I don't really know, why I was really at her.
> Since then we have kept it low-profile, only text-messages through mobile phone.
> No real conversation, just some nonessential small-talk just for the purpose of keeping us relevant to each other. "How was your day" and such small-talk.
> And we were just dating without reproduction action.
> 
> But, I would really like to continue to date her, as I didn't date something in the level of her beauty for at least 2 years, and the dating thing anyway played a low-profile role in my life since Summer 2010. I see no problem in admitting that.
> 
> So she really has my interest. And most women I dated(etc.) so far were women I knew for a long time, this woman on the other hand was introduced to me by a friend, so she is someone totally new. Basically, we simply just talked, went out for dinner and such things.
> 
> I am now tending to asking her out again. Do you think, that I should talk about the dinner-date and that I don't have any desire for a drama-queen or shall I just look out how it plays out without saying anythin?
> 
> P.S:
> She's 26 and her birthday is 26th January, that's when she will turn 27.



I think you're right. You need to let your mother arrange a marriage for you. 

Ill give you a few hints. 

1- doesnt sound as if shes into you. 
2- doesnt sound as if you are into her... except for her looks.

And now the big ones. 

3- If you like her ask her out. Stop over thinking all of this and just be yourself. If it works out it works out. If it doesnt it doesnt. 

4- Not everything has some "secret hidden meaning" so stop looking for that.


----------



## Modbert

Understanding women? Why isn't this thread in the Conspiracy Theory Forum?


----------



## Ernie S.

In my vast experience, if a woman insists on paying for her dinner, it means that she won't be owing you a roll in the hay after dinner. If she is going to let you pay and then orders the most expensive item on the menu, You might get lucky, but she thinks she is the best lay in town.


----------



## Sheldon

Toro said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, what she REALLY wants is for her to pick up the entire tab.  She wants to pay for it all, but she's embarrassed to ask you.  So if she says that to you, insist she pays for your meal too.  It shows that you care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it does.  Now, it is completely fair you to storm out of your dinner date, throwing your napkin on the ground and telling her that she will never get married because she can't cook, but that's a little old fashion.  A new, modern man is open-minded.  She still might be marriage material.  But first, you must test her.  Throw your food on the floor and demand she clean it up.  If she immediately falls to her knees and cleans it up quickly and thoroughly, then she might still be worth keeping. But if she doesn't, don't waste anymore time with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Generally, women are expensive.  $500 a night will get you anything you want.
Click to expand...


This is some great advice. I would also add that, at some point in the dinner, you should "accidentally" spill some of the meal on your lap. Then "ask" her in a stern tone (so it sounds more like a passive-aggressive command) if she'll clean up where you spilled. If she refuses, or even slightly hesitates, call her a feminazi man-hating whore, and leave the restaurant immediately. Slam your fist on the table for added effect.


----------



## ekrem

syrenn said:


> (...)
> 4- Not everything has some "secret hidden meaning" so stop looking for that. [/COLOR]



I didn't see or talk to my mother for a while. 
If I haven't met a woman who is qualified for marrying at the age of 30, then I will have an arranged marriage. So, I have 2 years left, where I can meet that woman on my own. If I don't meet her, I know, that my mother will find me a honest and good lady for my children. 

I don't want to make children when I am 40 or 50, and when the children are grown-up(18) myself is a fat grey-hair something.
So I have a time-limit in my search.


----------



## uscitizen

So you just want a baby maker?

So sorry for you.


----------



## ekrem

uscitizen said:


> So you just want a baby maker?
> 
> So sorry for you.



Reproduction and securing the family line is what it is all about on this earth. 
I value family and if I wanted a random baby-maker, I could have already made children in the last 3-4 years as I could feed them from a secure financial position although I am no rich and have no big money savings. 
Friendships are also important, but at the end of the day your own family-structure counts. 

Why would I marry a woman if WE are not planning to raise children? 
If a woman gets pregnant from me, I would marry her, so it is all about being cautious and not making the wrong woman pregnant. 
Assuming that the wrong woman would get pregnant, I would marry her and commit my life into that role.


----------



## uscitizen

Reproduction and securing the family line is what it is all about on this earth.

In a purely animalistic sense you are correct, but I like to think of humans as a bit above their animal side.
However I am a bit of an idealistic dreame in some areas.

I like to think of our purpose as making things better for all humans on the planet.


----------



## ekrem

Yes, if I could invent a cure for AIDS or cancer, I would work on it. 
Probably I would have a medicine education behind me and I would work in an University laboratory for finding a cure. 
When I come home it is still all about family.

Humans are also animals, what makes the difference to other species is primarily the brain.
Some humans don't mind the concept of 'family line' and raising children, some humans die without leaving children behind. 
But the overwhelming majority of humans regard children as an important - if not the most important - cornerstone in one's life. This is comprehensive for all cultures on this earth, some cultures off course value children/family more then others.

Then, there are cultures, where family values are very strong embedded in social structures of that culture without actually having so much babies. 
Greeks, Italians and Turks for example.


----------



## ekrem

I've met her again today. We met at a neutral location in the city. 
I think, it was went good.


----------



## uscitizen

Met at a neutral location?  Is the cease fire negotiotions or what?


----------



## Luissa

Don't try to understand women.


----------



## ekrem

uscitizen said:


> Met at a neutral location?  Is the cease fire negotiotions or what?



No ceasefire, we just made an appointment in the city. 
She dressed nicely and was charming also in conversation.
Edit:
I am going to meet her again.


----------



## ekrem

Luissa said:


> Don't try to understand women.



If we don't try to understand women, what are we supposed to do with them ?


----------



## Samson

uscitizen said:


> Reproduction and securing the family line is what it is all about on this earth.
> 
> In a purely animalistic sense you are correct, but I like to think of humans as a bit above their animal side.
> However I am a bit of an idealistic dreame in some areas.
> 
> I like to think of our purpose as making things better for *all humans* on the planet.



*"ALL HUMANS?"*



How the fuck are you gonna do that?

I'll make things better for my family, and then my community, and if I can, my country, but as far as some rag-head-camel-jocky living in a hole with his 12 kids?


----------



## Samson

ekrem said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to understand women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't try to understand women, what are we supposed to do with them ?
Click to expand...


We are DESIGNED to only do one thing with a woman.

As a PSA I offer the following link to determine how long you really need to spend doing it

Sex Duration Calculator


----------



## ekrem

Samson said:


> We are DESIGNED to only do one thing with a woman.
> (...)



Yes, I agree. But advancements in civilization has forced us to widen our horizon of how we define women and their role. 



			
				Samson said:
			
		

> As a PSA I offer the following link to determine how long you really need to spend doing it
> 
> Sex Duration Calculator



It really starts in the 2nd round


----------



## Ravi

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...


First question...it depends.

Second question...it probably means she has a different perception of "hot, spicy food" than you do. We LOVE spicy foods at my house but most of our friends and family can't bear to eat what we cook unless we tone down the heat.


----------



## Sunni Man

ekrem said:


> If we don't try to understand women, what are we supposed to do with them ?


Son, you would have a better chance understanding "Quantum Mechanics" than figuring out women.


----------



## Samson

ekrem said:


> Yes, I agree. But advancements in civilization has forced us to widen our horizon of how we define women and their role.



"Forced?"

How?

A man can define women however he wishes.


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Met at a neutral location?  Is the cease fire negotiotions or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ceasefire, we just made an appointment in the city.
> She dressed nicely and was charming also in conversation.
> Edit:
> I am going to meet her again.
Click to expand...



See, easy enough.


----------



## Toro

ekrem said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to understand women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't try to understand women, what are we supposed to do with them ?
Click to expand...


roflmao!

quote of the year...


----------



## ekrem

Samson said:


> "Forced?"
> 
> How?
> 
> A man can define women however he wishes.



As a private person you can define women however you wish, but if that contradicts with the law-giver's standards you might end up in problems. 
In the past you could break a woman's will at will when that woman was bound to you by that time's standards of marriage or engagement. Then there are things like rape in marriage, that still happen today despite of laws prohibiting such practice, and only a fraction of that rapes come to complaint by the police as women are intimidated by their husbands.

Off course 'civilization' was forced into standards when dealing with women. Forced by the law-giver, otherwise women would still be on the bottom of the scale of values in men's world.


----------



## ekrem

Go out with 5 male friends into a bar, who are all single and still sexually active. 
Some of the males in that group might drink alcohole, then  listen to this group talking about women in general or a specific woman in that bar spotted as a sexual target.
Group-dynamic within males.

The system and laws we live in has shaped this group just to talk the talk about women in that bar. And still in this system there are rapists, even child rapists. 

In the past you simple would have taken a woman. The only problem which you would have encountered might have been the father. But in that time's standards you would probably have made a financial deal with the father.
So women in that time were not raised to have an opinion about their own life. 

If you would make a men-only referendum about the status of women in society, the probably outcome would be?


----------



## ekrem

syrenn said:


> See, easy enough.



After a while has passed, I might introduce her to my mother. 
Any woman that classifies for marriage must pass the final test. 
The final test is off course my mother who knows what is best for me since my birth.

There are some requirements which a woman must have in terms of character and looks. 
The character part I will now continue to find out, but the optical part she fullfills with long black(natural) hair being the most important in that optical requirements. Everything else of her is also to my liking. 

So let's hope that everything proceeds as I wish and you are finally deprived of your argument of me not being married, which(argument) you use sometimes. 

She's a Turk off course, and not one of the 'you can get me without marriage'-type.


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, easy enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a while has passed, I might introduce her to my mother.
> Any woman that classifies for marriage must pass the final test.
> The final test is off course my mother who knows what is best for me since my birth.
> 
> There are some requirements which a woman must have in terms of character and looks.
> The character part I will now continue to find out, but the optical part she fullfills with long black(natural) hair being the most important in that optical requirements. Everything else of her is also to my liking.
> 
> So let's hope that everything proceeds as I wish and you are finally deprived of your argument of me not being married, which(argument) you use sometimes.
> 
> She's a Turk off course, and not one of the 'you can get me without marriage'-type.
Click to expand...



 First off the "final"  test is you. It makes no real difference what your mother has to say. Just keep in mind that you dont sleep with your mother, you sleep with your wife. 

Just remember that YOU have to fulfill HER requirements just as much as she needs to fill yours. 

lol, i dont mind you not being married where ever did you get that?  I have a problem with your ideas of your mother being the acid test for your wife. Or that she (your mother) is the one to choose who you will marry. Its very amusing to me.


----------



## ekrem

syrenn said:


> First off the "final"  test is you. It makes no real difference what your mother has to say. Just keep in mind that you dont sleep with your mother, you sleep with your wife.
> 
> Just remember that YOU have to fulfill HER requirements just as much as she needs to fill yours.
> 
> lol, i dont mind you not being married where ever did you get that?  I have a problem with your ideas of your mother being the acid test for your wife. Or that she (your mother) is the one to choose who you will marry. Its very amusing to me.



Yes, but there are obligations in one's life. 
Like respecting and honoring the elders and their norms in which they grew up. 
If you marry, you don't just simply marry a woman, but also her family and it is important that both families do get along and the most important part is off course the relationship between mother and daughter-in-law. 
There are holidays and special days, where it is cultural custom for the whole family to come together. If mother and daughter-in-law do not go along quite well, this will put unnecessary  stress on all involved.

When my brother married, he also asked of my opinion of his wife. If I would have said, that I don't like her, it wouldn't have made any difference in his choice, but still he saw it as appropriate to seek acknowledgement of his choice from his family. 
And, once a woman and a man in relationship have mad the choice to marry, it is also custom, that the man's family will go to the woman's family and officially ask for the hand of the woman from the woman's father and mother. This asking for the hands of the woman from the woman's parents will happen in 99.9 % of all marriages occurring. 

Once they marry, the woman's family will equip the bedroom furniture of the house/flat where the to-be-married couple will move into. The man's family will equip the rest of the house/flat with furniture and electronics plus finance a very big wedding and the afore Henna party, which is a woman's only party. 
Since 'buying' a wife from the woman's family is illegal and not a socially accepted practice anymore, the custom has developed into the financing of the wedding+furniture thingy. 

To have a civil marriage in front of State Office is anyway a must for the marriage to be in effect, additionaly - according to preferences - there also will be a marriage in front of an Imam. Additional religious marriage is the vast vast majority.  

This whole wedding thing is a big event in our culture. 
I also attended a lot of German weddings, you can't compare those weddings to our one's. 
On the day of the marriage, the father of the woman will band a red band around the woman's waist in her wedding-clothes, which represents the virginity of his daughter. In very very conservative families (mine is not), some mothers-in-law will also demand the proof of her virginity after the wedding night, if you understand what I mean. 

That's also the reason why *some* women will deny sex before marriage at all. Then some of the women denying sex before marriage will try to keep the male friend happy with the other door. Yes, that's how it is.


----------



## Barb

We're women. We might not know what we want and we might not say what we want, but we reserve the right to be pissed off if we don't get it


----------



## AllieBaba

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off the "final"  test is you. It makes no real difference what your mother has to say. Just keep in mind that you dont sleep with your mother, you sleep with your wife.
> 
> Just remember that YOU have to fulfill HER requirements just as much as she needs to fill yours.
> 
> lol, i dont mind you not being married where ever did you get that?  I have a problem with your ideas of your mother being the acid test for your wife. Or that she (your mother) is the one to choose who you will marry. Its very amusing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but there are obligations in one's life.
> Like respecting and honoring the elders and their norms in which they grew up.
> If you marry, you don't just simply marry a woman, but also her family and it is important that both families do get along and the most important part is off course the relationship between mother and daughter-in-law.
> There are holidays and special days, where it is cultural custom for the whole family to come together. If mother and daughter-in-law do not go along quite well, this will put unnecessary  stress on all involved.
> 
> When my brother married, he also asked of my opinion of his wife. If I would have said, that I don't like her, it wouldn't have made any difference in his choice, but still he saw it as appropriate to seek acknowledgement of his choice from his family.
> And, once a woman and a man in relationship have mad the choice to marry, it is also custom, that the man's family will go to the woman's family and officially ask for the hand of the woman from the woman's father and mother. This asking for the hands of the woman from the woman's parents will happen in 99.9 % of all marriages occurring.
> 
> Once they marry, the woman's family will equip the bedroom furniture of the house/flat where the to-be-married couple will move into. The man's family will equip the rest of the house/flat with furniture and electronics plus finance a very big wedding and the afore Henna party, which is a woman's only party.
> Since 'buying' a wife from the woman's family is illegal and not a socially accepted practice anymore, the custom has developed into the financing of the wedding+furniture thingy.
> 
> To have a civil marriage in front of State Office is anyway a must for the marriage to be in effect, additionaly - according to preferences - there also will be a marriage in front of an Imam. Additional religious marriage is the vast vast majority.
> 
> This whole wedding thing is a big event in our culture.
> I also attended a lot of German weddings, you can't compare those weddings to our one's.
> On the day of the marriage, the father of the woman will band a red band around the woman's waist in her wedding-clothes, which represents the virginity of his daughter. In very very conservative families (mine is not), some mothers-in-law will also demand the proof of her virginity after the wedding night, if you understand what I mean.
> 
> That's also the reason why *some* women will deny sex before marriage at all. Then some of the women denying sex before marriage will try to keep the male friend happy with the other door. Yes, that's how it is.
Click to expand...


Don't you have some sort of pimp or learned elder who is provided to answer these big questions for you, ekrem? Because honestly, you fucking gross me the hell out.


----------



## HUGGY

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...



I think your relationship skills are better suited applied to livestock management than other human beings.


----------



## ekrem

AllieBaba said:


> Don't you have some sort of pimp or learned elder who is provided to answer these big questions for you, ekrem? Because honestly, you fucking gross me the hell out.



In the post you quoted, I didn't ask any questions. I was simply explaining the situation which would arise, if I was going to marry and by being able to explain the situation I think, that it is evident, that I know what I am talking about and what will await me in the process, as not only in the family but also in the circle of friends there were marriages which I witnessed through the whole process. 

Now you show up and say, that I would 'fucking gross the hell out of you' although I didn't mention you and such comments from you are of no real value to me. 
After having education behind me and now working, marriage is the next BIG thing going to happen in my life. Independent from what you think of me or of my posts. 
You do as if I would have contacted you for any advice which I didn't.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

ekrem said:


> I sense, that she is expecting me to be some kind of dominant, because she had 2 temperament outbursts so far for no real reasons. But I did not curb her temperament and when it happened the 2nd time I interrupted the date and went home. Then she phoned me and that telephone conversation led to the infamous dinner-date where she was supposed to cook a hot meal, but on my dish landed something sugary although the original meal is prepared hot according to regional tradition.



stay away from that freak. go and find a woman not  a foolish princess. you spare years of anger, fear and frustration if you let this rapunzel in her tower. sometimes every woman needs a white kight. but not from the start.


----------



## editec

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...


 
The very fact that you imagine you can understand WOMEN leads me to conclude you missed the point.

Try understanding A WOMAN, first.

Then try understanding about ten more. (one at a time, of course) 

EVentually you're understand that the reason you cannot understand WOMEN, is because each woman is unique.

You know...like I know perfectly well you think YOU are?


----------



## Samson

ekrem said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Forced?"
> 
> How?
> 
> A man can define women however he wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a private person you can define women however you wish, but if that contradicts with the law-giver's standards you might end up in problems.
> In the past you could break a woman's will at will when that woman was bound to you by that time's standards of marriage or engagement. Then there are things like rape in marriage, that still happen today despite of laws prohibiting such practice, and only a fraction of that rapes come to complaint by the police as women are intimidated by their husbands.
> 
> Off course 'civilization' was forced into standards when dealing with women. Forced by the law-giver, otherwise women would still be on the bottom of the scale of values in men's world.
Click to expand...


Ok, so don't break the law.

When were women ever at the "bottom of the scale of values in men's world?" The very definition of "Civilization" might include being "forced into standards." But these standards include Everyone's dealing's with Everyone Else, not only those between genders.

Within the law, individuals can choose to relate to others, includeing women, however they wish. And, there is a very old cannon to cover this situation:

"Do unto others as you would have them do unto you."


----------



## ekrem

Samson said:


> Ok, so don't break the law.
> 
> When were women ever at the "bottom of the scale of values in men's world?" The very definition of "Civilization" might include being "forced into standards." But these standards include Everyone's dealing's with Everyone Else, not only those between genders.
> 
> Within the law, individuals can choose to relate to others, includeing women, however they wish. And, there is a very old cannon to cover this situation:
> 
> "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you."



In the old world, there were human concepts like burning witches, and although it still happens today, in the past one strategy of WAR was to systematically rape the conquered lands. 
These are only 2 examples of when women were on the "bottom scale of values in men's world". 
In some 3rd world agriculture regions of today's world daughters/women are still being traded against animals.


----------



## ekrem

Humans did even enslave Black Africa although this period was rather short.
Before all that women right's and suffrage stuff, women lived also in charachteristics of enslavement unless you were of noble blood or of a rich family like a Cleopatra or something.


----------



## Samson

ekrem said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so don't break the law.
> 
> When were women ever at the "bottom of the scale of values in men's world?" The very definition of "Civilization" might include being "forced into standards." But these standards include Everyone's dealing's with Everyone Else, not only those between genders.
> 
> Within the law, individuals can choose to relate to others, includeing women, however they wish. And, there is a very old cannon to cover this situation:
> 
> "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the old world, there were human concepts like burning witches, and although it still happens today, in the past one strategy of WAR was to systematically rape the conquered lands.
> These are only 2 examples of when women were on the "bottom scale of values in men's world".
> In some 3rd world agriculture regions of today's world daughters/women are still being traded against animals.
Click to expand...


Men were also burned (or more likely hung) as witches, and many more were killied and tortured as the results of warfare. The fact that a woman could be "traded" for animals doesn't decrease their value. Gold is also traded for animals, but it is very highly valued.


----------



## ekrem

Samson said:


> Men were also burned (or more likely hung) as witches, and many more were killied and tortured as the results of warfare. The fact that a woman could be "traded" for animals doesn't decrease their value. Gold is also traded for animals, but it is very highly valued.



But Gold has no own conscience or an opinion of its own. It's simply a 'thing' you trade or own.
And that men were hung or killed during warfare is true. But those men were mostly men of the enemy or men conspirating against the earthly or heavenly rulers. . 
Women however in those times were not only raped in enemy's land but also in own land because of the low value of them within men's society. 

Did you ever watch Braveheart? 
There is some truth in this, like the local noble demanding a to-be-wife of a peasant first to have to spend the night in the noble's bed.


----------



## Samson

ekrem said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men were also burned (or more likely hung) as witches, and many more were killied and tortured as the results of warfare. The fact that a woman could be "traded" for animals doesn't decrease their value. Gold is also traded for animals, but it is very highly valued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Gold has no own conscience or an opinion of its own. It's simply a 'thing' you trade or own.
Click to expand...


So?

My point is that Women are valued as much as gold for trade where it is lawful.

Actually, Men could just as easily be traded. Gender is rather meaningless.

Are you thinking of trading this poor girl for a few goats because she can't cook?


----------



## Skull Pilot

when out with a woman whether it's your first date or your wife of 20 years you should:

Tell her she looks beautiful

Open the car door for her

Hold all other doors for her

Help her on and off with her coat

Hold her chair for her

Have eyes only for her while out in public

And yes you pick up the tab.


----------



## ekrem

Samson said:


> So?
> 
> My point is that Women are valued as much as gold for trade where it is lawful.
> 
> Actually, Men could just as easily be traded. Gender is rather meaningless.
> 
> Are you thinking of trading this poor girl for a few goats because she can't cook?



I edited my post you were quoting. 

No, I am not intending to trade this 'poor girl' against a few goats. She's not an illiterate human who does not know her constitutional rights. She lives in a jurisdictional space where she can dispute national jurisdiction in front of European Human Rights Courts as national jurisdiction is subordinated to this trans-national Court as of 1950
European Convention on Human Rights - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I also don't have any use for goats or sheeps, except for eating them whilst I could eat those sheeps only once, the woman on the other side my whole life as long as I am nice to her 

She was introduced to me by my best friend. She's the cousin of his wife.


----------



## Samson

ekrem said:


> the woman on the other side my whole life as long as I am nice to her










No.

Being nice to anyone doesn't guarantee they will be nice to you.

After a few years you may wish you had just bought a roasted goat.


----------



## Big Black Dog

The thing I understand about women the most, after having been married to two different women for a total of 32 years is simply this:  *Women are the most happiest if you carry the trash out on a regular basis. * That's pretty much all I can say I understand about women with any kind of authority.  Anything else about my understanding of women is simply theory.


----------



## High_Gravity

Why do you want to get married anyways?


----------



## ekrem

Samson said:


> (...)
> Being nice to anyone doesn't guarantee they will be nice to you.
> 
> After a few years you may wish you had just bought a roasted goat.



I think it is normal that after years of marriage the wave of emotions ebb as the couple gets older and their relation shifts from being lovers into being parents. 
That's how it is in many marriages and I suppose there is a high probability, that it would also turn out to be that way for me, once I get married and get older with a future wife.

Maybe the diminishing of optical appeal due to ageing of body also plays into this. 
Then there is Testosteron of the man which naturally decreases at some point in age and after that, a man still loves some 'nice ass', but he will do less for it because he hasn't that sexual drive (Testosteron) anymore. As you already said, we were DESIGNED for one thing and the sexual drive is the thing that gives us charachteristic habits to be creative, try to charm a woman to simply get what we were designed for.


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off the "final"  test is you. It makes no real difference what your mother has to say. Just keep in mind that you dont sleep with your mother, you sleep with your wife.
> 
> Just remember that YOU have to fulfill HER requirements just as much as she needs to fill yours.
> 
> lol, i dont mind you not being married where ever did you get that?  I have a problem with your ideas of your mother being the acid test for your wife. Or that she (your mother) is the one to choose who you will marry. Its very amusing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but there are obligations in one's life.
> Like respecting and honoring the elders and their norms in which they grew up.
> If you marry, you don't just simply marry a woman, but also her family and it is important that both families do get along and the most important part is off course the relationship between mother and daughter-in-law.
> There are holidays and special days, where it is cultural custom for the whole family to come together. If mother and daughter-in-law do not go along quite well, this will put unnecessary  stress on all involved.
> 
> When my brother married, he also asked of my opinion of his wife. If I would have said, that I don't like her, it wouldn't have made any difference in his choice, but still he saw it as appropriate to seek acknowledgement of his choice from his family.
> And, once a woman and a man in relationship have mad the choice to marry, it is also custom, that the man's family will go to the woman's family and officially ask for the hand of the woman from the woman's father and mother. This asking for the hands of the woman from the woman's parents will happen in 99.9 % of all marriages occurring.
> 
> Once they marry, the woman's family will equip the bedroom furniture of the house/flat where the to-be-married couple will move into. The man's family will equip the rest of the house/flat with furniture and electronics plus finance a very big wedding and the afore Henna party, which is a woman's only party.
> Since 'buying' a wife from the woman's family is illegal and not a socially accepted practice anymore, the custom has developed into the financing of the wedding+furniture thingy.
> 
> To have a civil marriage in front of State Office is anyway a must for the marriage to be in effect, additionaly - according to preferences - there also will be a marriage in front of an Imam. Additional religious marriage is the vast vast majority.
> 
> This whole wedding thing is a big event in our culture.
> I also attended a lot of German weddings, you can't compare those weddings to our one's.
> On the day of the marriage, the father of the woman will band a red band around the woman's waist in her wedding-clothes, which represents the virginity of his daughter. In very very conservative families (mine is not), some mothers-in-law will also demand the proof of her virginity after the wedding night, if you understand what I mean.
> 
> That's also the reason why *some* women will deny sex before marriage at all. Then some of the women denying sex before marriage will try to keep the male friend happy with the other door. Yes, that's how it is.
Click to expand...



 One of the great things about freedom, true freedom, is not conforming to anything. 

As with your brother, you were not the final test, your brother was. 

Just a thought here and something to think about. Be a man and follow your own heart. Don't worry about what your parents think. The only person you need to make happy is your wife and yourself. 

Does it really matter if you are given bedroom furniture or not? 

I understand what you are saying. I just feel that the practice you describe is centuries out of date, degrading to both you and your future wife and doesn't take into account either of YOUR wishes. Symbolic customs as you site in the German ritual of a red banner around the waist is a bride is one thing. It is only *symbolic* not reality or practice. Many things about marriage rituals are just that...only symbolic. The white dress symbolizes virginity. The just as the father of the bride "giving" her away is. 

And if any mother in law wanted to see "prof' of virginity on the wedding sheets, how would she know it wasn't from her sons bloody lip? Just saying.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

a man walked along a beach on the west coast. Then he found a bottle. When he opened it, a ghost came out and said: Oh thank you man, i got stuck in this bottle for thousand years, tell me a wish and i will it do for you. The man said: Oh, thank you. I ever wanted to visit Hawaii but I´m afraid of flying or taking a ship. Would you please build up a bridge, starting from here to there? Hell, no! answered the ghost. Man, that´s too much! Imagine all that concrete and steel I have to bring here to build that bridge. Can´t you choose something else? Well, the man said, then, dear ghost, make me to understand the women. The ghost thought a while and then he said: Well, that bridge...do you want it as a road or as a highway?


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

maybe these are useful to you:

10 rules of smalltalk

the manslater


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut




----------



## editec

ekrem said:


> Humans did even enslave Black Africa although this period was rather short.
> Before all that women right's and suffrage stuff, women lived also in charachteristics of enslavement unless you were of noble blood or of a rich family like a Cleopatra or something.


 
You are generalizing about 6,000 years of human history over thousands of scoieties.

FYI the period of  Enslavement in the Western hemiphere lasted about 400 years.  From the last 1400s to the late 18th century,

Brazil was (I think) the last nation in this hemisphere to make slavery illegal.


----------



## mudwhistle

Toro said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, what she REALLY wants is for her to pick up the entire tab.  She wants to pay for it all, but she's embarrassed to ask you.  So if she says that to you, insist she pays for your meal too.  It shows that you care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it does.  Now, it is completely fair you to storm out of your dinner date, throwing your napkin on the ground and telling her that she will never get married because she can't cook, but that's a little old fashion.  A new, modern man is open-minded.  She still might be marriage material.  But first, you must test her.  Throw your food on the floor and demand she clean it up.  If she immediately falls to her knees and cleans it up quickly and thoroughly, then she might still be worth keeping. But if she doesn't, don't waste anymore time with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally, women are expensive.  $500 a night will get you anything you want.
Click to expand...


In Vegas they're $5000 for an hr.

I think you might want to go there if you want a woman, perhaps two at the same time,  that might put up with your ass....


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


>







Have you ever wondered how a woman's brain works?
Well....it's finally explained here in one, easy-to-understand illustration:


----------



## editec

Men keep telling themselves that they are simple to understand.

Women know what utter bullshit that really is.

BOYS are easy to understand when it comes to sex, of course.

But men?

No.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

editec said:


> Men keep telling themselves that they are simple to understand.
> 
> Women know what utter bullshit that really is.
> 
> BOYS are easy to understand when it comes to sex, of course.
> 
> But men?
> 
> No.



well, maybe we don´t undestand ourselves too. 

But we don´t care about. If it works, why asking?


----------



## AllieBaba

ekrem said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> My point is that Women are valued as much as gold for trade where it is lawful.
> 
> Actually, Men could just as easily be traded. Gender is rather meaningless.
> 
> Are you thinking of trading this poor girl for a few goats because she can't cook?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I edited my post you were quoting.
> 
> No, I am not intending to trade this 'poor girl' against a few goats. She's not an illiterate human who does not know her constitutional rights. She lives in a jurisdictional space where she can dispute national jurisdiction in front of European Human Rights Courts as national jurisdiction is subordinated to this trans-national Court as of 1950
> European Convention on Human Rights - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> I also don't have any use for goats or sheeps, except for eating them whilst I could eat those sheeps only once, the woman on the other side my whole life as long as I am nice to her
> 
> She was introduced to me by my best friend. She's the cousin of his wife.
Click to expand...


So..if she was illiterate and didn't know her rights, you'd have no compunctions about trading her for livestock?


----------



## asaratis

Luissa said:


> Don't try to understand women.





ekrem said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to understand women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't try to understand women, what are we supposed to do with them ?
Click to expand...

It's actually quite simple to understand them.  All you have to do is to think like they do.

First you think like a man...then you abandon all reason and logic.


----------



## ekrem

AllieBaba said:


> So..if she was illiterate and didn't know her rights, you'd have no compunctions about trading her for livestock?



I don't hang around with illiterates, be it men or women.


----------



## AllieBaba

That's not an answer.


----------



## ekrem

AllieBaba said:


> That's not an answer.



If I would trade an illiterate women for livestock...
You call that a question ?
No, I wouldn't trade a woman for livestock independent from her education level.


----------



## JW Frogen

You don't understand women, do not even try.

It can not be done.

Just wonder in their glory and flee from their wrath.


----------



## KissMy

Toro said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, what she REALLY wants is for her to pick up the entire tab.  She wants to pay for it all, but she's embarrassed to ask you.  So if she says that to you, insist she pays for your meal too.  It shows that you care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it does.  Now, it is completely fair you to storm out of your dinner date, throwing your napkin on the ground and telling her that she will never get married because she can't cook, but that's a little old fashion.  A new, modern man is open-minded.  She still might be marriage material.  But first, you must test her.  Throw your food on the floor and demand she clean it up.  If she immediately falls to her knees and cleans it up quickly and thoroughly, then she might still be worth keeping. But if she doesn't, don't waste anymore time with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally, women are expensive.  $500 a night will get you anything you want.
Click to expand...


You are right about that Toro. Generally women go for the bad guy, so don't kiss her ass to much & occasionally treat her like shit. They always want what they can't have.


----------



## shintao

I don't equate the dinner, dance, and coffee to sex, but then I have never had to much problem getting laid either, but it wasn't always the big point of the evening for me. That was high school stuff.

What I found out about women is you have to make yourself "Rare," "One of a Kind." and available to do whatever they want. Rare is everything about a women. From the diamond ring, the shoes, the clothes. Notice how they want clothes like no other women has. Once it has been seen, it's time to go find another rare piece of clothes. So what does this mean, make yourself "rare?"

My bachelor pad had all the necessities a women needed who would spend the night. Tooth brushes, under arm deodorant, oils, moisturizers, hair brush & comb, hair blower, hair spray, bath robe, and lots of smelly stuff like candles, incense, potpourri, etc. Washer & dryer & kitchen, BQ. Soft music, etc. Give them eye contact and friendly conversation. They can come and spend the night and leave for work in the morning if you have done your set up right. And a clean orderly house, less is best. You give women what other men would never think to give them, a Sanctuary, a place to enjoy you and be relaxed while they are there. Someone they can share all the problems of the world with. 

Lots of liquor & drinks, teas, coffees, etc. Girls like to explore. Oils and some massage skills are a plus. Get yourself a few books and don't be afraid to try. Great way to get them naked, relaxed, trusting, and ready for some huggy poo. A very soft & thick fur rug for the livingroom floor & pillows.

Perhaps the most telling of rare is a large desk calander with scribbles showing all your up coming dates, and what date nights/days you still have available,.....right there where they can see it. You make it clear from the first date, you are not about love and a steady future, but are exploring. You also make it clear they are welcome to come over anytime, but call first in case another women happens to be there. I seldom went on dates where we didn't end up at my place to spend the night, unless we were going out of town.

So you are looking rare, exciting, and unatainable, but worth trying to get. And word spreads among the clubs and before you know it you have a different date every night of the week if you want it. You have business women calling and wondering if they can spend the night, because they told their husband they were going out of town on business. I hate to say it, but I made a slave out of my neighbor, and required her to bring a six pack if she wanted to spend the night. LOL! Yes, true.

And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate.


----------



## syrenn

shintao said:


> I don't equate the dinner, dance, and coffee to sex, but then I have never had to much problem getting laid either, but it wasn't always the big point of the evening for me. That was high school stuff.
> 
> What I found out about women is you have to make yourself "Rare," "One of a Kind." and available to do whatever they want. Rare is everything about a women. From the diamond ring, the shoes, the clothes. Notice how they want clothes like no other women has. Once it has been seen, it's time to go find another rare piece of clothes. So what does this mean, make yourself "rare?"
> 
> My bachelor pad had all the necessities a women needed who would spend the night. Tooth brushes, under arm deodorant, oils, moisturizers, hair brush & comb, hair blower, hair spray, bath robe, and lots of smelly stuff like candles, incense, potpourri, etc. Washer & dryer & kitchen, BQ. Soft music, etc. Give them eye contact and friendly conversation. They can come and spend the night and leave for work in the morning if you have done your set up right. And a clean orderly house, less is best. You give women what other men would never think to give them, a Sanctuary, a place to enjoy you and be relaxed while they are there. Someone they can share all the problems of the world with.
> 
> Lots of liquor & drinks, teas, coffees, etc. Girls like to explore. Oils and some massage skills are a plus. Get yourself a few books and don't be afraid to try. Great way to get them naked, relaxed, trusting, and ready for some huggy poo. A very soft & thick fur rug for the livingroom floor & pillows.
> 
> Perhaps the most telling of rare is a large desk calander with scribbles showing all your up coming dates, and what date nights/days you still have available,.....right there where they can see it. You make it clear from the first date, you are not about love and a steady future, but are exploring. You also make it clear they are welcome to come over anytime, but call first in case another women happens to be there. I seldom went on dates where we didn't end up at my place to spend the night, unless we were going out of town.
> 
> So you are looking rare, exciting, and unatainable, but worth trying to get. And word spreads among the clubs and before you know it you have a different date every night of the week if you want it. You have business women calling and wondering if they can spend the night, because they told their husband they were going out of town on business. I hate to say it, but I made a slave out of my neighbor, and required her to bring a six pack if she wanted to spend the night. LOL! Yes, true.
> 
> And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate.




Who knew, your own little beaver trap.


----------



## shintao

syrenn said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't equate the dinner, dance, and coffee to sex, but then I have never had to much problem getting laid either, but it wasn't always the big point of the evening for me. That was high school stuff.
> 
> What I found out about women is you have to make yourself "Rare," "One of a Kind." and available to do whatever they want. Rare is everything about a women. From the diamond ring, the shoes, the clothes. Notice how they want clothes like no other women has. Once it has been seen, it's time to go find another rare piece of clothes. So what does this mean, make yourself "rare?"
> 
> My bachelor pad had all the necessities a women needed who would spend the night. Tooth brushes, under arm deodorant, oils, moisturizers, hair brush & comb, hair blower, hair spray, bath robe, and lots of smelly stuff like candles, incense, potpourri, etc. Washer & dryer & kitchen, BQ. Soft music, etc. Give them eye contact and friendly conversation. They can come and spend the night and leave for work in the morning if you have done your set up right. And a clean orderly house, less is best. You give women what other men would never think to give them, a Sanctuary, a place to enjoy you and be relaxed while they are there. Someone they can share all the problems of the world with.
> 
> Lots of liquor & drinks, teas, coffees, etc. Girls like to explore. Oils and some massage skills are a plus. Get yourself a few books and don't be afraid to try. Great way to get them naked, relaxed, trusting, and ready for some huggy poo. A very soft & thick fur rug for the livingroom floor & pillows.
> 
> Perhaps the most telling of rare is a large desk calander with scribbles showing all your up coming dates, and what date nights/days you still have available,.....right there where they can see it. You make it clear from the first date, you are not about love and a steady future, but are exploring. You also make it clear they are welcome to come over anytime, but call first in case another women happens to be there. I seldom went on dates where we didn't end up at my place to spend the night, unless we were going out of town.
> 
> So you are looking rare, exciting, and unatainable, but worth trying to get. And word spreads among the clubs and before you know it you have a different date every night of the week if you want it. You have business women calling and wondering if they can spend the night, because they told their husband they were going out of town on business. I hate to say it, but I made a slave out of my neighbor, and required her to bring a six pack if she wanted to spend the night. LOL! Yes, true.
> 
> And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew, your own little beaver trap.
Click to expand...


I don't recall any misunderstandings, because I tried to be honest and up front about what I wanted out of a short time relationship with no strings attached. And if a women didn't want that, but still wanted company, I knew at the club, and kept the evening in that light. Why force people into uncomfortable circumstances?

Oh, and I also entertained on stage, so many girls are attracted to that, the rare syndrome.


----------



## syrenn

It sounds to me as if you think quite a lot of yourself. Not a very rare thing in this world.


----------



## Dis

shintao said:


> I don't equate the dinner, dance, and coffee to sex, but then I have never had to much problem getting laid either, but it wasn't always the big point of the evening for me. That was high school stuff.
> 
> What I found out about women is you have to make yourself "Rare," "One of a Kind." and available to do whatever they want. Rare is everything about a women. From the diamond ring, the shoes, the clothes. Notice how they want clothes like no other women has. Once it has been seen, it's time to go find another rare piece of clothes. So what does this mean, make yourself "rare?"
> 
> My bachelor pad had all the necessities a women needed who would spend the night. Tooth brushes, under arm deodorant, oils, moisturizers, hair brush & comb, hair blower, hair spray, bath robe, and lots of smelly stuff like candles, incense, potpourri, etc. Washer & dryer & kitchen, BQ. Soft music, etc. Give them eye contact and friendly conversation. They can come and spend the night and leave for work in the morning if you have done your set up right. And a clean orderly house, less is best. You give women what other men would never think to give them, a Sanctuary, a place to enjoy you and be relaxed while they are there. Someone they can share all the problems of the world with.
> 
> Lots of liquor & drinks, teas, coffees, etc. Girls like to explore. Oils and some massage skills are a plus. Get yourself a few books and don't be afraid to try. Great way to get them naked, relaxed, trusting, and ready for some huggy poo. A very soft & thick fur rug for the livingroom floor & pillows.
> 
> Perhaps the most telling of rare is a large desk calander with scribbles showing all your up coming dates, and what date nights/days you still have available,.....right there where they can see it. You make it clear from the first date, you are not about love and a steady future, but are exploring. You also make it clear they are welcome to come over anytime, but call first in case another women happens to be there. I seldom went on dates where we didn't end up at my place to spend the night, unless we were going out of town.
> 
> So you are looking rare, exciting, and unatainable, but worth trying to get. And word spreads among the clubs and before you know it you have a different date every night of the week if you want it. You have business women calling and wondering if they can spend the night, because they told their husband they were going out of town on business. I hate to say it, but I made a slave out of my neighbor, and required her to bring a six pack if she wanted to spend the night. LOL! Yes, true.
> 
> And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate.



And here I thought the fictional character of Austin Powers was creepy...  Eww.


----------



## Sheldon

syrenn said:


> It sounds to me as if you think quite a lot of yourself. Not a very rare thing in this world.





Dis said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't equate the dinner, dance, and coffee to sex, but then I have never had to much problem getting laid either, but it wasn't always the big point of the evening for me. That was high school stuff.
> 
> What I found out about women is you have to make yourself "Rare," "One of a Kind." and available to do whatever they want. Rare is everything about a women. From the diamond ring, the shoes, the clothes. Notice how they want clothes like no other women has. Once it has been seen, it's time to go find another rare piece of clothes. So what does this mean, make yourself "rare?"
> 
> My bachelor pad had all the necessities a women needed who would spend the night. Tooth brushes, under arm deodorant, oils, moisturizers, hair brush & comb, hair blower, hair spray, bath robe, and lots of smelly stuff like candles, incense, potpourri, etc. Washer & dryer & kitchen, BQ. Soft music, etc. Give them eye contact and friendly conversation. They can come and spend the night and leave for work in the morning if you have done your set up right. And a clean orderly house, less is best. You give women what other men would never think to give them, a Sanctuary, a place to enjoy you and be relaxed while they are there. Someone they can share all the problems of the world with.
> 
> Lots of liquor & drinks, teas, coffees, etc. Girls like to explore. Oils and some massage skills are a plus. Get yourself a few books and don't be afraid to try. Great way to get them naked, relaxed, trusting, and ready for some huggy poo. A very soft & thick fur rug for the livingroom floor & pillows.
> 
> Perhaps the most telling of rare is a large desk calander with scribbles showing all your up coming dates, and what date nights/days you still have available,.....right there where they can see it. You make it clear from the first date, you are not about love and a steady future, but are exploring. You also make it clear they are welcome to come over anytime, but call first in case another women happens to be there. I seldom went on dates where we didn't end up at my place to spend the night, unless we were going out of town.
> 
> So you are looking rare, exciting, and unatainable, but worth trying to get. And word spreads among the clubs and before you know it you have a different date every night of the week if you want it. You have business women calling and wondering if they can spend the night, because they told their husband they were going out of town on business. I hate to say it, but I made a slave out of my neighbor, and required her to bring a six pack if she wanted to spend the night. LOL! Yes, true.
> 
> And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought the fictional character of Austin Powers was creepy...  Eww.
Click to expand...


Hey babes, wanna come over to MY place? I've got jasmine-scented candles, and lotion, and a rug made from a bear I killed with my own hands. And I can show you my calender of events.

And if that's not rare enough for you, you're probably a lesbian.


----------



## Kat

shintao said:


> I don't equate the dinner, dance, and coffee to sex, but then I have never had to much problem getting laid either, but it wasn't always the big point of the evening for me. That was high school stuff.
> 
> What I found out about women is you have to make yourself "Rare," "One of a Kind." and available to do whatever they want. Rare is everything about a women. From the diamond ring, the shoes, the clothes. Notice how they want clothes like no other women has. Once it has been seen, it's time to go find another rare piece of clothes. So what does this mean, make yourself "rare?"
> 
> My bachelor pad had all the necessities a women needed who would spend the night. Tooth brushes, under arm deodorant, oils, moisturizers, hair brush & comb, hair blower, hair spray, bath robe, and lots of smelly stuff like candles, incense, potpourri, etc. Washer & dryer & kitchen, BQ. Soft music, etc. Give them eye contact and friendly conversation. They can come and spend the night and leave for work in the morning if you have done your set up right. And a clean orderly house, less is best. You give women what other men would never think to give them, a Sanctuary, a place to enjoy you and be relaxed while they are there. Someone they can share all the problems of the world with.
> 
> Lots of liquor & drinks, teas, coffees, etc. Girls like to explore. Oils and some massage skills are a plus. Get yourself a few books and don't be afraid to try. Great way to get them naked, relaxed, trusting, and ready for some huggy poo. A very soft & thick fur rug for the livingroom floor & pillows.
> 
> Perhaps the most telling of rare is a large desk calander with scribbles showing all your up coming dates, and what date nights/days you still have available,.....right there where they can see it. You make it clear from the first date, you are not about love and a steady future, but are exploring. You also make it clear they are welcome to come over anytime, but call first in case another women happens to be there. I seldom went on dates where we didn't end up at my place to spend the night, unless we were going out of town.
> 
> So you are looking rare, exciting, and unatainable, but worth trying to get. And word spreads among the clubs and before you know it you have a different date every night of the week if you want it. You have business women calling and wondering if they can spend the night, because they told their husband they were going out of town on business. I hate to say it, but I made a slave out of my neighbor, and required her to bring a six pack if she wanted to spend the night. LOL! Yes, true.
> 
> And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate.





What ever happened to just being yourself? Honesty? This is all about you, and you getting laid. This isn't about women at all. I have met con artists like you.


----------



## Kat

shintao said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't equate the dinner, dance, and coffee to sex, but then I have never had to much problem getting laid either, but it wasn't always the big point of the evening for me. That was high school stuff.
> 
> What I found out about women is you have to make yourself "Rare," "One of a Kind." and available to do whatever they want. Rare is everything about a women. From the diamond ring, the shoes, the clothes. Notice how they want clothes like no other women has. Once it has been seen, it's time to go find another rare piece of clothes. So what does this mean, make yourself "rare?"
> 
> My bachelor pad had all the necessities a women needed who would spend the night. Tooth brushes, under arm deodorant, oils, moisturizers, hair brush & comb, hair blower, hair spray, bath robe, and lots of smelly stuff like candles, incense, potpourri, etc. Washer & dryer & kitchen, BQ. Soft music, etc. Give them eye contact and friendly conversation. They can come and spend the night and leave for work in the morning if you have done your set up right. And a clean orderly house, less is best. You give women what other men would never think to give them, a Sanctuary, a place to enjoy you and be relaxed while they are there. Someone they can share all the problems of the world with.
> 
> Lots of liquor & drinks, teas, coffees, etc. Girls like to explore. Oils and some massage skills are a plus. Get yourself a few books and don't be afraid to try. Great way to get them naked, relaxed, trusting, and ready for some huggy poo. A very soft & thick fur rug for the livingroom floor & pillows.
> 
> Perhaps the most telling of rare is a large desk calander with scribbles showing all your up coming dates, and what date nights/days you still have available,.....right there where they can see it. You make it clear from the first date, you are not about love and a steady future, but are exploring. You also make it clear they are welcome to come over anytime, but call first in case another women happens to be there. I seldom went on dates where we didn't end up at my place to spend the night, unless we were going out of town.
> 
> So you are looking rare, exciting, and unatainable, but worth trying to get. And word spreads among the clubs and before you know it you have a different date every night of the week if you want it. You have business women calling and wondering if they can spend the night, because they told their husband they were going out of town on business. I hate to say it, but I made a slave out of my neighbor, and required her to bring a six pack if she wanted to spend the night. LOL! Yes, true.
> 
> And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew, your own little beaver trap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall any misunderstandings, because I tried to be honest and up front about what I wanted out of a short time relationship with no strings attached. And if a women didn't want that, but still wanted company, I knew at the club, and kept the evening in that light. Why force people into uncomfortable circumstances?
> 
> Oh, and I also entertained on stage, so many girls are attracted to that, the rare syndrome.
Click to expand...





That is you? When?


----------



## syrenn

Kat said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't equate the dinner, dance, and coffee to sex, but then I have never had to much problem getting laid either, but it wasn't always the big point of the evening for me. That was high school stuff.
> 
> What I found out about women is you have to make yourself "Rare," "One of a Kind." and available to do whatever they want. Rare is everything about a women. From the diamond ring, the shoes, the clothes. Notice how they want clothes like no other women has. Once it has been seen, it's time to go find another rare piece of clothes. So what does this mean, make yourself "rare?"
> 
> My bachelor pad had all the necessities a women needed who would spend the night. Tooth brushes, under arm deodorant, oils, moisturizers, hair brush & comb, hair blower, hair spray, bath robe, and lots of smelly stuff like candles, incense, potpourri, etc. Washer & dryer & kitchen, BQ. Soft music, etc. Give them eye contact and friendly conversation. They can come and spend the night and leave for work in the morning if you have done your set up right. And a clean orderly house, less is best. You give women what other men would never think to give them, a Sanctuary, a place to enjoy you and be relaxed while they are there. Someone they can share all the problems of the world with.
> 
> Lots of liquor & drinks, teas, coffees, etc. Girls like to explore. Oils and some massage skills are a plus. Get yourself a few books and don't be afraid to try. Great way to get them naked, relaxed, trusting, and ready for some huggy poo. A very soft & thick fur rug for the livingroom floor & pillows.
> 
> Perhaps the most telling of rare is a large desk calander with scribbles showing all your up coming dates, and what date nights/days you still have available,.....right there where they can see it. You make it clear from the first date, you are not about love and a steady future, but are exploring. You also make it clear they are welcome to come over anytime, but call first in case another women happens to be there. I seldom went on dates where we didn't end up at my place to spend the night, unless we were going out of town.
> 
> So you are looking rare, exciting, and unatainable, but worth trying to get. And word spreads among the clubs and before you know it you have a different date every night of the week if you want it. You have business women calling and wondering if they can spend the night, because they told their husband they were going out of town on business. I hate to say it, but I made a slave out of my neighbor, and required her to bring a six pack if she wanted to spend the night. LOL! Yes, true.
> 
> And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever happened to just being yourself? Honesty? This is all about you, and you getting laid. This isn't about women at all. I have met con artists like you.
Click to expand...


 

Ya think?


----------



## shintao

syrenn said:


> It sounds to me as if you think quite a lot of yourself. Not a very rare thing in this world.



Yeah, I do think I am ok. Luckily that isn't a crime or we would be sharing the same jail cell.


----------



## shintao

Dis said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't equate the dinner, dance, and coffee to sex, but then I have never had to much problem getting laid either, but it wasn't always the big point of the evening for me. That was high school stuff.
> 
> What I found out about women is you have to make yourself "Rare," "One of a Kind." and available to do whatever they want. Rare is everything about a women. From the diamond ring, the shoes, the clothes. Notice how they want clothes like no other women has. Once it has been seen, it's time to go find another rare piece of clothes. So what does this mean, make yourself "rare?"
> 
> My bachelor pad had all the necessities a women needed who would spend the night. Tooth brushes, under arm deodorant, oils, moisturizers, hair brush & comb, hair blower, hair spray, bath robe, and lots of smelly stuff like candles, incense, potpourri, etc. Washer & dryer & kitchen, BQ. Soft music, etc. Give them eye contact and friendly conversation. They can come and spend the night and leave for work in the morning if you have done your set up right. And a clean orderly house, less is best. You give women what other men would never think to give them, a Sanctuary, a place to enjoy you and be relaxed while they are there. Someone they can share all the problems of the world with.
> 
> Lots of liquor & drinks, teas, coffees, etc. Girls like to explore. Oils and some massage skills are a plus. Get yourself a few books and don't be afraid to try. Great way to get them naked, relaxed, trusting, and ready for some huggy poo. A very soft & thick fur rug for the livingroom floor & pillows.
> 
> Perhaps the most telling of rare is a large desk calander with scribbles showing all your up coming dates, and what date nights/days you still have available,.....right there where they can see it. You make it clear from the first date, you are not about love and a steady future, but are exploring. You also make it clear they are welcome to come over anytime, but call first in case another women happens to be there. I seldom went on dates where we didn't end up at my place to spend the night, unless we were going out of town.
> 
> So you are looking rare, exciting, and unatainable, but worth trying to get. And word spreads among the clubs and before you know it you have a different date every night of the week if you want it. You have business women calling and wondering if they can spend the night, because they told their husband they were going out of town on business. I hate to say it, but I made a slave out of my neighbor, and required her to bring a six pack if she wanted to spend the night. LOL! Yes, true.
> 
> And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought the fictional character of Austin Powers was creepy...  Eww.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, that bad huh? Well can't change facts, now I am Eww.


----------



## shintao

Kat said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't equate the dinner, dance, and coffee to sex, but then I have never had to much problem getting laid either, but it wasn't always the big point of the evening for me. That was high school stuff.
> 
> What I found out about women is you have to make yourself "Rare," "One of a Kind." and available to do whatever they want. Rare is everything about a women. From the diamond ring, the shoes, the clothes. Notice how they want clothes like no other women has. Once it has been seen, it's time to go find another rare piece of clothes. So what does this mean, make yourself "rare?"
> 
> My bachelor pad had all the necessities a women needed who would spend the night. Tooth brushes, under arm deodorant, oils, moisturizers, hair brush & comb, hair blower, hair spray, bath robe, and lots of smelly stuff like candles, incense, potpourri, etc. Washer & dryer & kitchen, BQ. Soft music, etc. Give them eye contact and friendly conversation. They can come and spend the night and leave for work in the morning if you have done your set up right. And a clean orderly house, less is best. You give women what other men would never think to give them, a Sanctuary, a place to enjoy you and be relaxed while they are there. Someone they can share all the problems of the world with.
> 
> Lots of liquor & drinks, teas, coffees, etc. Girls like to explore. Oils and some massage skills are a plus. Get yourself a few books and don't be afraid to try. Great way to get them naked, relaxed, trusting, and ready for some huggy poo. A very soft & thick fur rug for the livingroom floor & pillows.
> 
> Perhaps the most telling of rare is a large desk calander with scribbles showing all your up coming dates, and what date nights/days you still have available,.....right there where they can see it. You make it clear from the first date, you are not about love and a steady future, but are exploring. You also make it clear they are welcome to come over anytime, but call first in case another women happens to be there. I seldom went on dates where we didn't end up at my place to spend the night, unless we were going out of town.
> 
> So you are looking rare, exciting, and unatainable, but worth trying to get. And word spreads among the clubs and before you know it you have a different date every night of the week if you want it. You have business women calling and wondering if they can spend the night, because they told their husband they were going out of town on business. I hate to say it, but I made a slave out of my neighbor, and required her to bring a six pack if she wanted to spend the night. LOL! Yes, true.
> 
> And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever happened to just being yourself? Honesty? This is all about you, and you getting laid. This isn't about women at all. I have met con artists like you.
Click to expand...


Well, it is actually about "rare" and what women want. Sorry if that offends you, just follow your nose down to the end of your left hand and see if there isn't truth in what I say.


----------



## shintao

Sheldon said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds to me as if you think quite a lot of yourself. Not a very rare thing in this world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't equate the dinner, dance, and coffee to sex, but then I have never had to much problem getting laid either, but it wasn't always the big point of the evening for me. That was high school stuff.
> 
> What I found out about women is you have to make yourself "Rare," "One of a Kind." and available to do whatever they want. Rare is everything about a women. From the diamond ring, the shoes, the clothes. Notice how they want clothes like no other women has. Once it has been seen, it's time to go find another rare piece of clothes. So what does this mean, make yourself "rare?"
> 
> My bachelor pad had all the necessities a women needed who would spend the night. Tooth brushes, under arm deodorant, oils, moisturizers, hair brush & comb, hair blower, hair spray, bath robe, and lots of smelly stuff like candles, incense, potpourri, etc. Washer & dryer & kitchen, BQ. Soft music, etc. Give them eye contact and friendly conversation. They can come and spend the night and leave for work in the morning if you have done your set up right. And a clean orderly house, less is best. You give women what other men would never think to give them, a Sanctuary, a place to enjoy you and be relaxed while they are there. Someone they can share all the problems of the world with.
> 
> Lots of liquor & drinks, teas, coffees, etc. Girls like to explore. Oils and some massage skills are a plus. Get yourself a few books and don't be afraid to try. Great way to get them naked, relaxed, trusting, and ready for some huggy poo. A very soft & thick fur rug for the livingroom floor & pillows.
> 
> Perhaps the most telling of rare is a large desk calander with scribbles showing all your up coming dates, and what date nights/days you still have available,.....right there where they can see it. You make it clear from the first date, you are not about love and a steady future, but are exploring. You also make it clear they are welcome to come over anytime, but call first in case another women happens to be there. I seldom went on dates where we didn't end up at my place to spend the night, unless we were going out of town.
> 
> So you are looking rare, exciting, and unatainable, but worth trying to get. And word spreads among the clubs and before you know it you have a different date every night of the week if you want it. You have business women calling and wondering if they can spend the night, because they told their husband they were going out of town on business. I hate to say it, but I made a slave out of my neighbor, and required her to bring a six pack if she wanted to spend the night. LOL! Yes, true.
> 
> And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I thought the fictional character of Austin Powers was creepy...  Eww.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey babes, wanna come over to MY place? I've got jasmine-scented candles, and lotion, and a rug made from a bear I killed with my own hands. And I can show you my calender of events.
> 
> And if that's not rare enough for you, you're probably a lesbian.
Click to expand...


Be a lil more subtle and unless you want to date lesbian truck drivers, put that cigarette out.


----------



## Kat

shintao said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't equate the dinner, dance, and coffee to sex, but then I have never had to much problem getting laid either, but it wasn't always the big point of the evening for me. That was high school stuff.
> 
> What I found out about women is you have to make yourself "Rare," "One of a Kind." and available to do whatever they want. Rare is everything about a women. From the diamond ring, the shoes, the clothes. Notice how they want clothes like no other women has. Once it has been seen, it's time to go find another rare piece of clothes. So what does this mean, make yourself "rare?"
> 
> My bachelor pad had all the necessities a women needed who would spend the night. Tooth brushes, under arm deodorant, oils, moisturizers, hair brush & comb, hair blower, hair spray, bath robe, and lots of smelly stuff like candles, incense, potpourri, etc. Washer & dryer & kitchen, BQ. Soft music, etc. Give them eye contact and friendly conversation. They can come and spend the night and leave for work in the morning if you have done your set up right. And a clean orderly house, less is best. You give women what other men would never think to give them, a Sanctuary, a place to enjoy you and be relaxed while they are there. Someone they can share all the problems of the world with.
> 
> Lots of liquor & drinks, teas, coffees, etc. Girls like to explore. Oils and some massage skills are a plus. Get yourself a few books and don't be afraid to try. Great way to get them naked, relaxed, trusting, and ready for some huggy poo. A very soft & thick fur rug for the livingroom floor & pillows.
> 
> Perhaps the most telling of rare is a large desk calander with scribbles showing all your up coming dates, and what date nights/days you still have available,.....right there where they can see it. You make it clear from the first date, you are not about love and a steady future, but are exploring. You also make it clear they are welcome to come over anytime, but call first in case another women happens to be there. I seldom went on dates where we didn't end up at my place to spend the night, unless we were going out of town.
> 
> So you are looking rare, exciting, and unatainable, but worth trying to get. And word spreads among the clubs and before you know it you have a different date every night of the week if you want it. You have business women calling and wondering if they can spend the night, because they told their husband they were going out of town on business. I hate to say it, but I made a slave out of my neighbor, and required her to bring a six pack if she wanted to spend the night. LOL! Yes, true.
> 
> And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever happened to just being yourself? Honesty? This is all about you, and you getting laid. This isn't about women at all. I have met con artists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is actually about "rare" and what women want. Sorry if that offends you, just follow your nose down to the end of your left hand and see if there isn't truth in what I say.
Click to expand...




What does that supposedly have to do with you being a user?


----------



## shintao

Kat said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew, your own little beaver trap.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzkiTpA6Lrg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall any misunderstandings, because I tried to be honest and up front about what I wanted out of a short time relationship with no strings attached. And if a women didn't want that, but still wanted company, I knew at the club, and kept the evening in that light. Why force people into uncomfortable circumstances?
> 
> Oh, and I also entertained on stage, so many girls are attracted to that, the rare syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is you? When?
Click to expand...


Early 90's. Here is me about 4 years ago.


----------



## syrenn

Kat said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ever happened to just being yourself? Honesty? This is all about you, and you getting laid. This isn't about women at all. I have met con artists like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is actually about "rare" and what women want. Sorry if that offends you, just follow your nose down to the end of your left hand and see if there isn't truth in what I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that supposedly have to do with you being a user?
Click to expand...



The difference is that ekrem is asking about understanding women for relationship purposes. shintao is saying he "understands" what woman want to get sex.


----------



## shintao

Kat said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ever happened to just being yourself? Honesty? This is all about you, and you getting laid. This isn't about women at all. I have met con artists like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is actually about "rare" and what women want. Sorry if that offends you, just follow your nose down to the end of your left hand and see if there isn't truth in what I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that supposedly have to do with you being a user?
Click to expand...


Who says I am a user? LMAO!! 

USER>>>>>>


----------



## Kat

shintao said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall any misunderstandings, because I tried to be honest and up front about what I wanted out of a short time relationship with no strings attached. And if a women didn't want that, but still wanted company, I knew at the club, and kept the evening in that light. Why force people into uncomfortable circumstances?
> 
> Oh, and I also entertained on stage, so many girls are attracted to that, the rare syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is you? When?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Early 90's. Here is me about 4 years ago.
Click to expand...






Okay, cool, thanks.  So did you ever marry?


----------



## Kat

shintao said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is actually about "rare" and what women want. Sorry if that offends you, just follow your nose down to the end of your left hand and see if there isn't truth in what I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that supposedly have to do with you being a user?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says I am a user? LMAO!!
Click to expand...




Why you did, sugah.


----------



## Kat

syrenn said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is actually about "rare" and what women want. Sorry if that offends you, just follow your nose down to the end of your left hand and see if there isn't truth in what I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that supposedly have to do with you being a user?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that ekrem is asking about understanding women for relationship purposes. shintao is saying he "understands" what woman want to get sex.
Click to expand...



Sure seems that way, huh?


----------



## shintao

syrenn said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is actually about "rare" and what women want. Sorry if that offends you, just follow your nose down to the end of your left hand and see if there isn't truth in what I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that supposedly have to do with you being a user?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that ekrem is asking about understanding women for relationship purposes. shintao is saying he "understands" what woman want to get sex.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, now he knows the difference. So you think this is about sex??? LOL!

"And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate."


----------



## shintao

Kat said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is you? When?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early 90's. Here is me about 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, cool, thanks.  So did you ever marry?
Click to expand...


Yeah, a couple of times. I prefer ongoing relationships. How about you?


----------



## Kat

shintao said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early 90's. Here is me about 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, cool, thanks.  So did you ever marry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, a couple of times. I prefer ongoing relationships. How about you?
Click to expand...



Yup. We both love football.


----------



## syrenn

shintao said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that supposedly have to do with you being a user?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that ekrem is asking about understanding women for relationship purposes. shintao is saying he "understands" what woman want to get sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, now he knows the difference. So you think this is about sex??? LOL!
> 
> "And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate."
Click to expand...



No, ekrem doesn't know anything about women as far as i am concerned.  I dont think he has the experience. 

You however do. And yes, what you say you did was aimed for sex. I would not look at what you did as "rare." Stanley and his beaver trap is more to the truth of it. You had it all.


----------



## shintao

syrenn said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that ekrem is asking about understanding women for relationship purposes. shintao is saying he "understands" what woman want to get sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, now he knows the difference. So you think this is about sex??? LOL!
> 
> "And I think the most important thing is dating women who share the same kind of sports that you do. You have to go where they are, and usually they are not in the bar, but at the ski lodge or down at the Marina, or car races, football, whatever. Those are the ones you want for a life mate."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, ekrem doesn't know anything about women as far as i am concerned.  I dont think he has the experience.
> 
> You however do. And yes, what you say you did was aimed for sex. I would not look at what you did as "rare." Stanley and his beaver trap is more to the truth of it. You had it all.
Click to expand...


I mentioned I am somewhat shy, and for the most part wouldn't be involved in a lot of the activities I saw there with Stanley's pad. No dolls, whips or chains, etc. I may not be as exciting sexually as some, I would say I am a man with a slow hand, no rush, and 3 hours of love making is better than an elevator ride to me. I once oiled down my water-bed mattress and had a great love session between the bed and the floor. Ruined my hardwood floors before it was all over. LMAO!!


----------



## casper4020322

You need to stop being so serious and just have fun!! Not every woman is going to be a match so you just got to keep on looking. You will know when you meet the right one. But in the meantime, make sure you protect yourself. Don't forget that whoever you kiss has kissed someone who has kissed someone else, who has kissed another person and so on...Wear a jacket if you intend on having sex b/c the same rule applies. Whoever had sex with that woman, had sex with another person and that person had sex with....just wanted you to know.


----------



## Kat

casper4020322 said:


> You need to stop being so serious and just have fun!! Not every woman is going to be a match so you just got to keep on looking. You will know when you meet the right one. But in the meantime, make sure you protect yourself. Don't forget that whoever you kiss has kissed someone who has kissed someone else, who has kissed another person and so on...Wear a jacket if you intend on having sex b/c the same rule applies. Whoever had sex with that woman, had sex with another person and that person had sex with....just wanted you to know.






Yuck. That had crossed my mind too. 

Another topic - why do you have so many numbers after your name?


----------



## Bones

If men and women could just relate to each other without the manipulation and mind games, the world would be a better place.

Let instinct takeover and forget about the bogus morality that was shoved into your head as a child.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

Bones said:


> If men and women could just relate to each other without the manipulation and mind games, the world would be a better place.
> 
> Let instinct takeover and forget about the bogus morality that was shoved into your head as a child.



i´m in the comfortable position that my wife doesn´t do so.
or does she only let me believe that?
well....hmmm.....

time for a beer.


----------



## 007

Kat said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to stop being so serious and just have fun!! Not every woman is going to be a match so you just got to keep on looking. You will know when you meet the right one. But in the meantime, make sure you protect yourself. Don't forget that whoever you kiss has kissed someone who has kissed someone else, who has kissed another person and so on...Wear a jacket if you intend on having sex b/c the same rule applies. Whoever had sex with that woman, had sex with another person and that person had sex with....just wanted you to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck. That had crossed my mind too.
> 
> Another topic - why do you have so many numbers after your name?
Click to expand...


His/her zip code followed by their age.

(Just guessing.)


----------



## Colin

Young King Arthur was ambushed and imprisoned by the monarch of neighbouring kingdom. The monarch could have killed him, but was moved by Arthur's youthful happiness. So he offered him freedom, as long as he could answer a very difficult question. Arthur would have a year to figure out the answer; if, after a year, he still had no answer, he would be killed.

The question was: What do women really want?

Such a question would perplex even the most knowledgeable man, and, to young Arthur, it seemed an impossible query. Well, since it was better than death, he accepted the monarch's proposition to have an answer by year's end. 
He returned to his kingdom and began to poll everybody: the princess, the prostitutes, the priests, the wise men, the court jester. In all, he spoke with everyone but no one could give him a satisfactory answer.

What most people did say, was that the Witch would know the answer. The price would be high, since the witch was famous throughout the kingdom for the exorbitant prices she charged.

The last day of the year arrived and Arthur had no alternative but to talk to the witch. She agreed to answer his question, but he'd have to accept her price first: The old witch wanted to marry Gawain, the most noble of the Knights of the Round Table and Arthur's closest friend!

Young Arthur was horrified: she was hunchbacked and awfully hideous, had only one tooth, smelled like sewage water, often made obscene noises...

He had never run across such a repugnant creature. He refused to force his friend to marry her and have to endure such a burden. Gawain, upon learning of the proposal, spoke with Arthur. He told him that nothing was too big of a sacrifice compared to Arthur's life and the preservation of the Round Table.

Hence, their wedding was proclaimed, and the witch answered Arthur's question: What a woman really wants is to be able to be in charge of her own life. Everyone instantly knew that the witch had uttered a great truth and that Arthur's life would be spared.

And so it went. The neighbouring monarch spared Arthur's life and granted him total freedom. What a wedding Gawain and the witch had! Arthur was torn between relief and anguish. Gawain was proper as always, gentle and courteous. The old witch put her worst manners on display. She ate with her hands, belched and farted, and made everyone uncomfortable.

The wedding night approached: Gawain, steeling himself for a horrific night, entered the bedroom. What a sight awaited! The most beautiful woman he'd ever seen lay before him! Gawain was astounded and asked what had happened. The beauty replied that since he had been so kind to her (when she'd been a witch), half the time she would be her horrible, deformed self, and the other half, she would be her beautiful maiden self.

Which would he want her to be during the day and which during the night?

What a cruel question? Gawain began to think of his predicament: During the day a beautiful woman to show off to his friend, but at night, in the privacy of his home, an old spooky witch?

Or would he prefer having by day a hideous witch, but by night a beautiful woman to enjoy many intimate moments?

What would you do?

What Gawain chose follows below, but don't read until you've made your own choice.















Noble Gawain replied that he would let her choose for herself. Upon hearing this, she announced that she would be beautiful all the time, because he had respected her and had let her be in charge of her own life.

What is the moral of this story?

The moral is that it doesn't matter if your woman is pretty or ugly, smart or dumb, underneath it all, she's still a damn witch.


----------



## Kat

Colin said:


> Young King Arthur was ambushed and imprisoned by the monarch of neighbouring kingdom. The monarch could have killed him, but was moved by Arthur's youthful happiness. So he offered him freedom, as long as he could answer a very difficult question. Arthur would have a year to figure out the answer; if, after a year, he still had no answer, he would be killed.
> 
> The question was: What do women really want?
> 
> Such a question would perplex even the most knowledgeable man, and, to young Arthur, it seemed an impossible query. Well, since it was better than death, he accepted the monarch's proposition to have an answer by year's end.
> He returned to his kingdom and began to poll everybody: the princess, the prostitutes, the priests, the wise men, the court jester. In all, he spoke with everyone but no one could give him a satisfactory answer.
> 
> What most people did say, was that the Witch would know the answer. The price would be high, since the witch was famous throughout the kingdom for the exorbitant prices she charged.
> 
> The last day of the year arrived and Arthur had no alternative but to talk to the witch. She agreed to answer his question, but he'd have to accept her price first: The old witch wanted to marry Gawain, the most noble of the Knights of the Round Table and Arthur's closest friend!
> 
> Young Arthur was horrified: she was hunchbacked and awfully hideous, had only one tooth, smelled like sewage water, often made obscene noises...
> 
> He had never run across such a repugnant creature. He refused to force his friend to marry her and have to endure such a burden. Gawain, upon learning of the proposal, spoke with Arthur. He told him that nothing was too big of a sacrifice compared to Arthur's life and the preservation of the Round Table.
> 
> Hence, their wedding was proclaimed, and the witch answered Arthur's question: What a woman really wants is to be able to be in charge of her own life. Everyone instantly knew that the witch had uttered a great truth and that Arthur's life would be spared.
> 
> And so it went. The neighbouring monarch spared Arthur's life and granted him total freedom. What a wedding Gawain and the witch had! Arthur was torn between relief and anguish. Gawain was proper as always, gentle and courteous. The old witch put her worst manners on display. She ate with her hands, belched and farted, and made everyone uncomfortable.
> 
> The wedding night approached: Gawain, steeling himself for a horrific night, entered the bedroom. What a sight awaited! The most beautiful woman he'd ever seen lay before him! Gawain was astounded and asked what had happened. The beauty replied that since he had been so kind to her (when she'd been a witch), half the time she would be her horrible, deformed self, and the other half, she would be her beautiful maiden self.
> 
> Which would he want her to be during the day and which during the night?
> 
> What a cruel question? Gawain began to think of his predicament: During the day a beautiful woman to show off to his friend, but at night, in the privacy of his home, an old spooky witch?
> 
> Or would he prefer having by day a hideous witch, but by night a beautiful woman to enjoy many intimate moments?
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> What Gawain chose follows below, but don't read until you've made your own choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noble Gawain replied that he would let her choose for herself. Upon hearing this, she announced that she would be beautiful all the time, because he had respected her and had let her be in charge of her own life.
> 
> What is the moral of this story?
> 
> The moral is that it doesn't matter if your woman is pretty or ugly, smart or dumb, underneath it all, she's still a damn witch.




  That was great.


----------



## dilloduck

Colin said:


> Young King Arthur was ambushed and imprisoned by the monarch of neighbouring kingdom. The monarch could have killed him, but was moved by Arthur's youthful happiness. So he offered him freedom, as long as he could answer a very difficult question. Arthur would have a year to figure out the answer; if, after a year, he still had no answer, he would be killed.
> 
> The question was: What do women really want?
> 
> Such a question would perplex even the most knowledgeable man, and, to young Arthur, it seemed an impossible query. Well, since it was better than death, he accepted the monarch's proposition to have an answer by year's end.
> He returned to his kingdom and began to poll everybody: the princess, the prostitutes, the priests, the wise men, the court jester. In all, he spoke with everyone but no one could give him a satisfactory answer.
> 
> What most people did say, was that the Witch would know the answer. The price would be high, since the witch was famous throughout the kingdom for the exorbitant prices she charged.
> 
> The last day of the year arrived and Arthur had no alternative but to talk to the witch. She agreed to answer his question, but he'd have to accept her price first: The old witch wanted to marry Gawain, the most noble of the Knights of the Round Table and Arthur's closest friend!
> 
> Young Arthur was horrified: she was hunchbacked and awfully hideous, had only one tooth, smelled like sewage water, often made obscene noises...
> 
> He had never run across such a repugnant creature. He refused to force his friend to marry her and have to endure such a burden. Gawain, upon learning of the proposal, spoke with Arthur. He told him that nothing was too big of a sacrifice compared to Arthur's life and the preservation of the Round Table.
> 
> Hence, their wedding was proclaimed, and the witch answered Arthur's question: What a woman really wants is to be able to be in charge of her own life. Everyone instantly knew that the witch had uttered a great truth and that Arthur's life would be spared.
> 
> And so it went. The neighbouring monarch spared Arthur's life and granted him total freedom. What a wedding Gawain and the witch had! Arthur was torn between relief and anguish. Gawain was proper as always, gentle and courteous. The old witch put her worst manners on display. She ate with her hands, belched and farted, and made everyone uncomfortable.
> 
> The wedding night approached: Gawain, steeling himself for a horrific night, entered the bedroom. What a sight awaited! The most beautiful woman he'd ever seen lay before him! Gawain was astounded and asked what had happened. The beauty replied that since he had been so kind to her (when she'd been a witch), half the time she would be her horrible, deformed self, and the other half, she would be her beautiful maiden self.
> 
> Which would he want her to be during the day and which during the night?
> 
> What a cruel question? Gawain began to think of his predicament: During the day a beautiful woman to show off to his friend, but at night, in the privacy of his home, an old spooky witch?
> 
> Or would he prefer having by day a hideous witch, but by night a beautiful woman to enjoy many intimate moments?
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> What Gawain chose follows below, but don't read until you've made your own choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noble Gawain replied that he would let her choose for herself. Upon hearing this, she announced that she would be beautiful all the time, because he had respected her and had let her be in charge of her own life.
> 
> What is the moral of this story?
> 
> The moral is that it doesn't matter if your woman is pretty or ugly, smart or dumb, underneath it all, she's still a damn witch.



As if anyone ever had any success at changing a woman to like anything else


----------



## shintao

Bones said:


> If men and women could just relate to each other without the manipulation and mind games, the world would be a better place.
> 
> Let instinct takeover and forget about the bogus morality that was shoved into your head as a child.



I think the last 20 years have shown us that women can come out of the moral shell. I think it is due to the  feminist movement, even if we don't want to admit it and be associated to it.

It was mentioned I was a user, but if the girls will recall, there was a time in the late 80's when they did the diddley to be part of the drug culture. If you had a score, you had sex. And I was used as well, because I looked to women for the companionship, and some of them looked for a quicky, got their sex and left instead of spending the night. The business women were typically this way. In & out and they were ready to leave. So who really uses who?

Then again, why do we think in terms of playing the victor and putting women into submission? They want sex as well, this isn't some one side deal when you really get down to it. Both come away satisfied to some point or another. There are male prostitutes, and I have been called a he-whore before because I enjoy sex and being sensual with women who seem to appreciate not being malled and raked over. Is that my crime in society?

So yeah, we have a ways to go in making everyone comfortable with sex, and kicking moral's arse.


----------



## syrenn

shintao said:


> I think the last 20 years have shown us that women can come out of the moral shell. I think it is due to the  feminist movement, even if we don't want to admit it and be associated to it.




Coming out our moral shells? Are you saying sex is immoral now? 




> It was mentioned I was a user, but if the girls will recall, there was a time in the late 80's when they did the diddley to be part of the drug culture. If you had a score, you had sex.


 


Are you saying you gave women drugs to have sex now? 



> And I was used as well, because I looked to women for the companionship, and some of them looked for a quicky, got their sex and left instead of spending the night. The business women were typically this way. In & out and they were ready to leave. So who really uses who?
> 
> Then again, why do we think in terms of playing the victor and putting women into submission? They want sex as well, this isn't some one side deal when you really get down to it. Both come away satisfied to some point or another. There are male prostitutes, and I have been called a he-whore before because I enjoy sex and being sensual with women who seem to appreciate not being malled and raked over. Is that my crime in society?




LOL. If your business women came over and used you as a sex toy you are the submissive one.


----------



## dilloduck

syrenn said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last 20 years have shown us that women can come out of the moral shell. I think it is due to the  feminist movement, even if we don't want to admit it and be associated to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming out our moral shells? Are you saying sex is immoral now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was mentioned I was a user, but if the girls will recall, there was a time in the late 80's when they did the diddley to be part of the drug culture. If you had a score, you had sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you gave women drugs to have sex now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I was used as well, because I looked to women for the companionship, and some of them looked for a quicky, got their sex and left instead of spending the night. The business women were typically this way. In & out and they were ready to leave. So who really uses who?
> 
> Then again, why do we think in terms of playing the victor and putting women into submission? They want sex as well, this isn't some one side deal when you really get down to it. Both come away satisfied to some point or another. There are male prostitutes, and I have been called a he-whore before because I enjoy sex and being sensual with women who seem to appreciate not being malled and raked over. Is that my crime in society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. If your business women came over and used you as a sex toy you are the submissive one.
Click to expand...


Heaven forbid that a man should play submissive sometimes.


----------



## syrenn

dilloduck said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last 20 years have shown us that women can come out of the moral shell. I think it is due to the  feminist movement, even if we don't want to admit it and be associated to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming out our moral shells? Are you saying sex is immoral now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you gave women drugs to have sex now? [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I was used as well, because I looked to women for the companionship, and some of them looked for a quicky, got their sex and left instead of spending the night. The business women were typically this way. In & out and they were ready to leave. So who really uses who?
> 
> Then again, why do we think in terms of playing the victor and putting women into submission? They want sex as well, this isn't some one side deal when you really get down to it. Both come away satisfied to some point or another. There are male prostitutes, and I have been called a he-whore before because I enjoy sex and being sensual with women who seem to appreciate not being malled and raked over. Is that my crime in society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. If your business women came over and used you as a sex toy you are the submissive one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heaven forbid that a man should play submissive sometimes.
Click to expand...


That would be a switch then.


----------



## dilloduck

syrenn said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming out our moral shells? Are you saying sex is immoral now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you gave women drugs to have sex now? [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. If your business women came over and used you as a sex toy you are the submissive one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven forbid that a man should play submissive sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be a switch then.
Click to expand...


Not to the couples who already engage in such banter. Variety --


----------



## syrenn

dilloduck said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven forbid that a man should play submissive sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a switch then.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to the couples who already engage in such banter. Variety --
Click to expand...


Get it "switch"?


----------



## Kat

shintao said:


> Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> If men and women could just relate to each other without the manipulation and mind games, the world would be a better place.
> 
> Let instinct takeover and forget about the bogus morality that was shoved into your head as a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last 20 years have shown us that women can come out of the moral shell. I think it is due to the  feminist movement, even if we don't want to admit it and be associated to it.
> 
> It was mentioned I was a user, but if the girls will recall, there was a time in the late 80's when they did the diddley to be part of the drug culture. If you had a score, you had sex. And I was used as well, because I looked to women for the companionship, and some of them looked for a quicky, got their sex and left instead of spending the night. The business women were typically this way. In & out and they were ready to leave. So who really uses who?
> 
> Then again, why do we think in terms of playing the victor and putting women into submission? They want sex as well, this isn't some one side deal when you really get down to it. Both come away satisfied to some point or another. There are male prostitutes, and I have been called a he-whore before because I enjoy sex and being sensual with women who seem to appreciate not being malled and raked over. Is that my crime in society?
> 
> So yeah, we have a ways to go in making everyone comfortable with sex, and kicking moral's arse.
Click to expand...



How arrogant of you. Do me a favor...STOP speaking for women...mmmk?


----------



## 007

Bones said:


> If men and women could just relate to each other without the manipulation and mind games, the world would be a better place.
> 
> *Let instinct takeover and forget about the bogus morality that was shoved into your head as a child*.



And with that, I give you one of the best written examples of why this country is headed down the proverbial, immoral toilet. 

What a shitty life one must lead to think like that.


----------



## Kat

Pale Rider said:


> Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> If men and women could just relate to each other without the manipulation and mind games, the world would be a better place.
> 
> *Let instinct takeover and forget about the bogus morality that was shoved into your head as a child*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with that, I give you one of the best written examples of why this country is headed down the proverbial, immoral toilet.
> 
> What a shitty life one must lead to think like that.
Click to expand...




EXACTLY. Let's just live as act as the dogs do.


----------



## shintao

syrenn said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last 20 years have shown us that women can come out of the moral shell. I think it is due to the  feminist movement, even if we don't want to admit it and be associated to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming out our moral shells? Are you saying sex is immoral now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavens no, I am saying morals are an illusion perpetuated on women, and that illusion went it's way during the Feminist movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was mentioned I was a user, but if the girls will recall, there was a time in the late 80's when they did the diddley to be part of the drug culture. If you had a score, you had sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you gave women drugs to have sex now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that. Are you saying you were one of those girls who traded sex for candy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I was used as well, because I looked to women for the companionship, and some of them looked for a quicky, got their sex and left instead of spending the night. The business women were typically this way. In & out and they were ready to leave. So who really uses who?
> 
> Then again, why do we think in terms of playing the victor and putting women into submission? They want sex as well, this isn't some one side deal when you really get down to it. Both come away satisfied to some point or another. There are male prostitutes, and I have been called a he-whore before because I enjoy sex and being sensual with women who seem to appreciate not being malled and raked over. Is that my crime in society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. If your business women came over and used you as a sex toy you are the submissive one.
Click to expand...




> No doubt. I am not very aggressive anyway, and sometimes like the bottom. If I buy the dinner & dance & open the doors & take the bottom, does that also make me submissive? How about if I pick you up at work & take you home & I cook you dinner & give you a full body massage and ask nothing in return, is that submissive in your mind?




...........................


----------



## shintao

Kat said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> If men and women could just relate to each other without the manipulation and mind games, the world would be a better place.
> 
> Let instinct takeover and forget about the bogus morality that was shoved into your head as a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last 20 years have shown us that women can come out of the moral shell. I think it is due to the  feminist movement, even if we don't want to admit it and be associated to it.
> 
> It was mentioned I was a user, but if the girls will recall, there was a time in the late 80's when they did the diddley to be part of the drug culture. If you had a score, you had sex. And I was used as well, because I looked to women for the companionship, and some of them looked for a quicky, got their sex and left instead of spending the night. The business women were typically this way. In & out and they were ready to leave. So who really uses who?
> 
> Then again, why do we think in terms of playing the victor and putting women into submission? They want sex as well, this isn't some one side deal when you really get down to it. Both come away satisfied to some point or another. There are male prostitutes, and I have been called a he-whore before because I enjoy sex and being sensual with women who seem to appreciate not being malled and raked over. Is that my crime in society?
> 
> So yeah, we have a ways to go in making everyone comfortable with sex, and kicking moral's arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How arrogant of you. Do me a favor...STOP speaking for women...mmmk?
Click to expand...


Geeze, why don't you chill out, and stop being so defensive?  If you see something you disagree with, be a big girl and discuss it.


----------



## Kat

shintao said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last 20 years have shown us that women can come out of the moral shell. I think it is due to the  feminist movement, even if we don't want to admit it and be associated to it.
> 
> It was mentioned I was a user, but if the girls will recall, there was a time in the late 80's when they did the diddley to be part of the drug culture. If you had a score, you had sex. And I was used as well, because I looked to women for the companionship, and some of them looked for a quicky, got their sex and left instead of spending the night. The business women were typically this way. In & out and they were ready to leave. So who really uses who?
> 
> Then again, why do we think in terms of playing the victor and putting women into submission? They want sex as well, this isn't some one side deal when you really get down to it. Both come away satisfied to some point or another. There are male prostitutes, and I have been called a he-whore before because I enjoy sex and being sensual with women who seem to appreciate not being malled and raked over. Is that my crime in society?
> 
> So yeah, we have a ways to go in making everyone comfortable with sex, and kicking moral's arse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How arrogant of you. Do me a favor...STOP speaking for women...mmmk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geeze, why don't you chill out, and stop being so defensive?  If you see something you disagree with, be a big girl and discuss it.
Click to expand...




I tried to discuss it last night. You just kept digging deeper and deeper. And I am not being defensive. You are being OFFENSIVE. Maybe you should stop thinking with your penis.


----------



## Bones

Pale Rider said:


> And with that, I give you one of the best written examples of why this country is headed down the proverbial, immoral toilet.


Because some don't adhere to Abrahamic Religion's warped, draconian version of morality?

Women and men alike are shamed into denying their natural urges and are shamed into believing pre-marital sex is a disgusting, vile activity.  _That_ should be considered immoral; not the other way around.  We _are_ animals.  Albeit animals with relatively high intelligence and the ability to perceive our environment consciously, but animals nonetheless and, to tritely quote the Matrix, "to deny our own impulses is to deny the very thing that makes us human".

Or did I not correctly read into what you said?



> What a shitty life one must lead to think like that.


Cut it out with the indirectness.  Just say "what a shitty life *you* must lead to think like that" rather than tossing palliative jabs at me. 

And how is that such a "shitty life"?  Indulge me.


----------



## AllieBaba

Bones said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> And with that, I give you one of the best written examples of why this country is headed down the proverbial, immoral toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> Because some don't adhere to Abrahamic Religion's warped, draconian version of morality?
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## AllieBaba

You may not like it, but society functions best with rules. Those rules exist to protect us and keep us as happy as possible.

Sluts and skanks are not happy. They aren't unhappy because people "wrongly" revile them; they aren't happy because that's a disgusting and dangerous way to live.


----------



## MikeK

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?


It means you can forget about getting her into bed.  



> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?


It means she's not the fully compliant type but while she doesn't like chili pepper she is inclined to compromise.  You got the dinner you wanted but not exactly the way you wanted it.  



> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> 
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...


What I've learned about women in my 74 years of life is they are innately smarter than men, they have incredible memories and they never stop studying, testing and manipulating men.


----------



## Newby

Bones said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> And with that, I give you one of the best written examples of why this country is headed down the proverbial, immoral toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> Because some don't adhere to Abrahamic Religion's warped, draconian version of morality?
> 
> Women and men alike are shamed into denying their natural urges and are shamed into believing pre-marital sex is a disgusting, vile activity.  _That_ should be considered immoral; not the other way around.  We _are_ animals.  Albeit animals with relatively high intelligence and the ability to perceive our environment consciously, but animals nonetheless and, to tritely quote the Matrix, "to deny our own impulses is to deny the very thing that makes us human".
> 
> Or did I not correctly read into what you said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a shitty life one must lead to think like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut it out with the indirectness.  Just say "what a shitty life *you* must lead to think like that" rather than tossing palliative jabs at me.
> 
> And how is that such a "shitty life"?  Indulge me.
Click to expand...


So, if a woman decides she doesn't want to have sex after fooling around a bit, is it okay to say screw your morals and follow your 'impulses' to force her to have sex with you anyway since that's your 'base instinct' as a man?  I mean, if there aren't any 'morals' and you're just following your 'base instincts' then everything's cool, right?


----------



## Anguille

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?


 I say take her statement at face value and let her pay her half. If she is playing some sort of game or is incapable of saying what she really wants she's not really worth pursuing a relationship with anyway.


----------



## Bones

Newby said:


> So, if a woman decides she doesn't want to have sex after fooling around a bit, is it okay to say screw your morals and follow your 'impulses' to force her to have sex with you anyway since that's your 'base instinct' as a man? I mean, if there aren't any 'morals' and you're just following your 'base instincts' then everything's cool, right?


I was vague when I said curb the bogus morality you were taught as a child.  Apologies. 

Morality, in my opinion, is doing (or believing) what you wish as long as you do not go against another person's will or force them to do anything that they vehemently oppose. So obviously rudimentary crimes such as rape, murder, and theft are a no-no and, of course, morality is never that cut and dry.  There is a gray area when it comes to morality in certain situations or quandaries (i.e. you're starving and in order to survive you must steal a loaf of bread)

It is not, however, the dogmatic puke shoved down our throats during bible study or sermons.  That is thought and body control at its finest.  No pre-marital sex.  No believing in other supreme beings.  No to alcohol.  No to marijuana.  No, no, no, no to things that are believed to be corrupt or lascivious by an ancient text or some pastor on a mound.


----------



## High_Gravity

Why does everyone have this need to be in a relationship?


----------



## strollingbones

after thirst and hunger....sex is our strongest drive....why deny it....

i love the false morals of people on this board.....its easy to be all about being saints in cyber land but how about in real life?

after all pale i remember you bragging about shaking the hand of a murder, sonny badger.

the list could just go on and on in this peyton place


----------



## strollingbones

luckily i never felt the need to marry a man to fuck him...makes life a lot less uncomplicated


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> luckily i never felt the need to marry a man to fuck him...makes life a lot less uncomplicated



Why even get married?


----------



## Sheldon

shintao said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds to me as if you think quite a lot of yourself. Not a very rare thing in this world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought the fictional character of Austin Powers was creepy...  Eww.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey babes, wanna come over to MY place? I've got jasmine-scented candles, and lotion, and a rug made from a bear I killed with my own hands. And I can show you my calender of events.
> 
> And if that's not rare enough for you, you're probably a lesbian.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be a lil more subtle and unless you want to date lesbian truck drivers, put that cigarette out.
Click to expand...




You know what's funny? Two nights ago TBS was showing The Love Guru. I kept hearing the voice of Meyer's character while reading that post about your methods. I suppose Tim Meadow's "The Ladies' Man" could work too. 

If you want my feedback, that post just read like a bunch of *pretension* to being different, or "rare"--even though that whole setup is cliche.

But if that's what works for you and you're happy like that, keep on. I've got no reason to hate. For me, all of that stuff would just feel like a bunch of props on a set. And I can think of a few girls who would probably laugh or their red flags would go up if they walked into a guy's apartment that was set up like that. And I can think of one who would probably dig it, but she's kind of "off". 

There's really only one one-size-fits-all method, the cliche of "be yourself". And what's cool is it works for both sexes. That's the only two cents I pass on, because it's what works. I don't want to spend time with a girl who likes a person I'm really not. Beyond that, there really is no set method to 'understanding women'.

Basically, if she's got looks I can dig and has a similar sense of humor and can tolerate my occasional dose of "issues", she can be gravy to my silkyeggsalad.  

And I don't have to understand all women--I don't think any guy does or can--I just have to know that the one I'm with feels what I'm about, and knows that I'm feeling her too. No props needed.

That's my perspective, anyways.


----------



## Sheldon

High_Gravity said:


> Why does everyone have this need to be in a relationship?



Human nature? The desire to connect on an emotional level with someone else. I think evolution has led us to be mostly monogamous because it provided some kind of advantage to the kids' survival.


----------



## Kat

strollingbones said:


> luckily i never felt the need to marry a man to fuck him...makes life a lot less uncomplicated



  LOL I don't think we are talking about the same thing here..


----------



## JakeStarkey

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...



Women are so very easy to figure out.  Listen to what they say (really listen) and watch.  You will figure her out almost immediately.


----------



## Kat

strollingbones said:


> after thirst and hunger....sex is our strongest drive....why deny it....
> 
> i love the false morals of people on this board.....its easy to be all about being saints in cyber land but how about in real life?
> 
> after all pale i remember you bragging about shaking the hand of a murder, sonny badger.
> 
> the list could just go on and on in this peyton place





bones no one is talking about denying it. At least I wasn't. I was talking about ''trickery'' to get someone to have sex with you.


----------



## Kat

JakeStarkey said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are so very easy to figure out.  Listen to what they say (really listen) and watch.  You will figure her out almost immediately.
Click to expand...



Maybe not that easy...but listening is a great idea~


----------



## Yurt

JakeStarkey said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are *so very easy *to figure out.  Listen to what they say (really listen) and watch.  You will figure her out almost immediately.
Click to expand...


you're an idiot...no one is "so very easy" to figure out....you may think you know them or have their number....but you don't, truly understanding someone else (male or female) requires an infinite amount of patience and a desire to never stop learning


----------



## Kat

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are *so very easy *to figure out.  Listen to what they say (really listen) and watch.  You will figure her out almost immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're an idiot...no one is "so very easy" to figure out....you may think you know them or have their number....but you don't, truly understanding someone else (male or female) requires an infinite amount of patience and a desire to never stop learning
Click to expand...




I understood how he meant that, and I don't think he is an idiot.


----------



## Samson

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are *so very easy *to figure out.  Listen to what they say (really listen) and watch.  You will figure her out almost immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're an idiot...no one is "so very easy" to figure out....you may think you know them or have their number....but you don't, truly understanding someone else (male or female) requires an infinite amount of patience and a desire to never stop learning
Click to expand...


I get tired just thinking about it.

...why... 

dogs>>>people


----------



## AllieBaba

Bones said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if a woman decides she doesn't want to have sex after fooling around a bit, is it okay to say screw your morals and follow your 'impulses' to force her to have sex with you anyway since that's your 'base instinct' as a man? I mean, if there aren't any 'morals' and you're just following your 'base instincts' then everything's cool, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I was vague when I said curb the bogus morality you were taught as a child.  Apologies.
> 
> Morality, in my opinion, is doing (or believing) what you wish as long as you do not go against another person's will or force them to do anything that they vehemently oppose. So obviously rudimentary crimes such as rape, murder, and theft are a no-no and, of course, morality is never that cut and dry.  There is a gray area when it comes to morality in certain situations or quandaries (i.e. you're starving and in order to survive you must steal a loaf of bread)
> 
> It is not, however, the dogmatic puke shoved down our throats during bible study or sermons.  That is thought and body control at its finest.  No pre-marital sex.  No believing in other supreme beings.  No to alcohol.  No to marijuana.  No, no, no, no to things that are believed to be corrupt or lascivious by an ancient text or some pastor on a mound.
Click to expand...


That's not morality, and you don't get to define it as you please. Words mean something, and "morality" is not subjective.

"mo·ral·i·ty (m-rl-t, mô-)
n. pl. mo·ral·i·ties 
1. The quality of being in accord with standards of right or good conduct.
2. A system of ideas of right and wrong conduct: religious morality; Christian morality.
3. Virtuous conduct.
4. A rule or lesson in moral conduct."

morality - definition of morality by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are *so very easy *to figure out.  Listen to what they say (really listen) and watch.  You will figure her out almost immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're an idiot...no one is "so very easy" to figure out....you may think you know them or have their number....but you don't, truly understanding someone else (male or female) requires an infinite amount of patience and a desire to never stop learning
Click to expand...


Your dislike of me colors your interp of my words.  Go back and read them carefully.  Listening and watching are everything.  Yes, it is very easy.  Works the same way with guys.


----------



## Bones

AllieBaba said:


> That's not morality, and you don't get to define it as you please. Words mean something, and "morality" is not subjective.
> 
> "mo·ral·i·ty (m-rl-t, mô-)
> n. pl. mo·ral·i·ties
> 1. The quality of being in accord with standards of right or good conduct.
> 2. A system of ideas of right and wrong conduct: religious morality; Christian morality.
> 3. Virtuous conduct.
> 4. A rule or lesson in moral conduct."
> 
> morality - definition of morality by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


And "right or good conduct" isn't subjective?  There are many different interpretations of what 'good conduct' is.


Indigenous tribes in Ecuador thought it was good conduct to feed their villagers Ayahuasca (a hallucinogen) in order for them to see vivid visions for healing and/or enlightenment.

Native Americans thought it was good conduct to take Peyote for similar reasons.

George W. Bush thought it was good conduct to invade Iraq because god told him to do so.

Early Puritan settlers thought it was good conduct to burn accused witches at the stake for their heresy

Radical Muslims feel that it's good conduct to have a Jihad against anyone who doesn't agree with them and blow themselves up to see forty virgins in the sky

Ed Gein thought that it was good conduct to make bowls from human skulls.


There are contradicting viewpoints when it comes to morality.  Every person and/or sect has their own unique set of moral standards.  Some of the same ones may cross paths.


----------



## strollingbones

damn all this talk of fucking and i have to go to work....talk about being fucked...


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> damn all this talk of fucking and i have to go to work....talk about being fucked...



You're a pro.


----------



## Samson

AllieBaba said:


> Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if a woman decides she doesn't want to have sex after fooling around a bit, is it okay to say screw your morals and follow your 'impulses' to force her to have sex with you anyway since that's your 'base instinct' as a man? I mean, if there aren't any 'morals' and you're just following your 'base instincts' then everything's cool, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I was vague when I said curb the bogus morality you were taught as a child.  Apologies.
> 
> Morality, in my opinion, is doing (or believing) what you wish as long as you do not go against another person's will or force them to do anything that they vehemently oppose. So obviously rudimentary crimes such as rape, murder, and theft are a no-no and, of course, morality is never that cut and dry.  There is a gray area when it comes to morality in certain situations or quandaries (i.e. you're starving and in order to survive you must steal a loaf of bread)
> 
> It is not, however, the dogmatic puke shoved down our throats during bible study or sermons.  That is thought and body control at its finest.  No pre-marital sex.  No believing in other supreme beings.  No to alcohol.  No to marijuana.  No, no, no, no to things that are believed to be corrupt or lascivious by an ancient text or some pastor on a mound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not morality, and you don't get to define it as you please. Words mean something, and "morality" is not subjective.
> 
> "mo·ral·i·ty (m-rl-t, mô-)
> n. pl. mo·ral·i·ties
> 1. The quality of being in accord with standards of right or good conduct.
> 2. A system of ideas of right and wrong conduct: religious morality; Christian morality.
> 3. Virtuous conduct.
> 4. A rule or lesson in moral conduct."
> 
> morality - definition of morality by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
Click to expand...




By your definition, there's nothing MORE SUBJECTIVE than morality.


----------



## Ropey

I find the women I have been acquainted with easy to understand. 

They let me know how they are feeling and then all I have to do is find the reason with a little coaxing.

They need to coax me more as it's a bit harder for me to share my feelings. They work harder to understand me than I them.


----------



## Samson

Ropey said:


> I find the women I have been acquainted with easy to understand.



Were they alive?


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


> I find the women I have been acquainted with easy to understand.
> 
> They let me know how they are feeling and then all I have to do is find the reason with a little coaxing.
> 
> They need to coax me more as it's a bit harder for me to share my feelings. They work harder to understand me than I them.



But mostly with cash, deleted?


----------



## High_Gravity

Sheldon said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everyone have this need to be in a relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human nature? The desire to connect on an emotional level with someone else. I think evolution has led us to be mostly monogamous because it provided some kind of advantage to the kids' survival.
Click to expand...


Have you seen the divorce rates in this country? marriage is a failure, kids are growing up without both parents marriage or not.


----------



## Ropey

Samson said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the women I have been acquainted with easy to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were they alive?
Click to expand...


Well, I did work as a teen at a Memorial park, but since I did help to get them ready for their final rest, I was acquainted with them.

But I've never had any issues with dead people. Only live people have caused me problems.





Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the women I have been acquainted with easy to understand.
> 
> They let me know how they are feeling and then all I have to do is find the reason with a little coaxing.
> 
> They need to coax me more as it's a bit harder for me to share my feelings. They work harder to understand me than I them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But mostly with cash, deleted. Knock it off Jos::
Click to expand...


@ Jos

Coming from one who trolls me and posts this:



Jos said:


> *Edited*



And this:



Jos said:


> "You are of your father the devil, and you want to do the desires of your father. He was a murderer from the beginning, and does not stand in the truth because there is no truth in him. Whenever he speaks a lie, he speaks from his own nature, for he is a liar and the father of lies.



I won't let what she says bother me too much.


----------



## strollingbones

i am old school...when you have a child it should be in wedlock..and you should know who the father is....

now if i were young today....i dont know about marriage....but i am a hopeless romantic...i most likely would still marry


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> i am old school...when you have a child it should be in wedlock..and you should know who the father is....
> 
> now if i were young today....i dont know about marriage....but i am a hopeless romantic...i most likely would still marry



Marriage today is a joke, young people get married because the girl is so hot and because so and so has a big dick, well, being hot and having a big dick can only keep you happy for so long. I was married for 5 years and my last of marriage was so miserable I was volunteering to go to Iraq to get away from her.


----------



## Meister

High_Gravity said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am old school...when you have a child it should be in wedlock..and you should know who the father is....
> 
> now if i were young today....i dont know about marriage....but i am a hopeless romantic...i most likely would still marry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage today is a joke, young people get married because the girl is so hot and because so and so has a big dick, well, being hot and having a big dick can only keep you happy for so long. I was married for 5 years and my last of marriage was so miserable I was volunteering to go to Iraq to get away from her.
Click to expand...


Don't blame marriage...blame your stupidity.


----------



## saveliberty

High_Gravity said:


> Why does everyone have this need to be in a relationship?



Same reasons there are message boards:  We are social and have a need to be aggravated on a regular basis.


----------



## Kat

High_Gravity said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everyone have this need to be in a relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human nature? The desire to connect on an emotional level with someone else. I think evolution has led us to be mostly monogamous because it provided some kind of advantage to the kids' survival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you seen the divorce rates in this country? marriage is a failure, kids are growing up without both parents marriage or not.
Click to expand...


Well, a lot, but not all. 

A good marriage takes effort, giving, caring about the other person, and not being all about me me me.


----------



## Sheldon

High_Gravity said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everyone have this need to be in a relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human nature? The desire to connect on an emotional level with someone else. I think evolution has led us to be mostly monogamous because it provided some kind of advantage to the kids' survival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you seen the divorce rates in this country? marriage is a failure, kids are growing up without both parents marriage or not.
Click to expand...


I think it's creeping on 60% now. I grew up with only one parent in the house. But you said relationship, which isn't confined to just marriage.

I think the desire to be in a steady relationship still exists, by and large, regardless of what the divorce numbers are becoming. A losing team still has the desire to win the game.


----------



## Bones

High_Gravity said:


> Marriage today is a joke, young people get married because the girl is so hot and because so and so has a big dick, well, being hot and having a big dick can only keep you happy for so long. I was married for 5 years and my last of marriage was so miserable I was volunteering to go to Iraq to get away from her.


Don't forget about the inordinately pricey rock you're forced to purchase (thank you DeBeers for setting that trend, ya pricks) for your wife along with shelving out 6000 to 20,000 dollars for the wedding.  And you need not bother with requesting her to sign a pre-nuptial agreement unless you're ready to bear the brunt of her sharp tongue.  Ya know.  Lest she wants to steal half of your shit if the marriage turns to shite.

I imagine the first wedding to ever take place was complete with ostentatious displays of wealth, the marketing of diamonds, and government contracts.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everyone have this need to be in a relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human nature? The desire to connect on an emotional level with someone else. I think evolution has led us to be mostly monogamous because it provided some kind of advantage to the kids' survival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you seen the divorce rates in this country? marriage is a failure, kids are growing up without both parents marriage or not.
Click to expand...


Not all marriages are failures.


----------



## syrenn

Bones said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage today is a joke, young people get married because the girl is so hot and because so and so has a big dick, well, being hot and having a big dick can only keep you happy for so long. I was married for 5 years and my last of marriage was so miserable I was volunteering to go to Iraq to get away from her.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the inordinately pricey rock you're forced to purchase (thank you DeBeers for setting that trend, ya pricks) for your wife along with shelving out 6000 to 20,000 dollars for the wedding.  And you need not bother with requesting her to sign a pre-nuptial agreement unless you're ready to bear the brunt of her sharp tongue.  Ya know.  Lest she wants to steal half of your shit if the marriage turns to shite.
> 
> I imagine the first wedding to ever take place was complete with ostentatious displays of wealth, the marketing of diamonds, and government contracts.
Click to expand...


 The offer was made of ANYTHING i wanted. A dead serious offer. If the wedding cost a million, a 3 carrot Tiffany ring, a 20k dress, it was there for the taking. I wanted  and had a small intimate wedding and a small ring with a reset family diamond. Everything is or should  not be about money.


----------



## AquaAthena

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> _I don't play games with men or women. If I decide that I don't want a man to pay for my meal, that is my way of signaling to him that I am not interested in him, romantically. _
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> _That would mean to me, that I gave it my best effort and we have differences in how we like foods to taste. Nothing more, nothing less. ( I don't like sweet food either..lol..except in dessert._ )
> 
> _Bon appetit`_
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...



Please see above in Italics and sensual lavender.....


----------



## Samson

I suppose I could start my own thread, but I'd rather hi-jack this one.

There's this absoultely gorgeous librarian that I stop to chat with, and I always get The Vibe from her....the direct look, constant smiles, occasional touch (arm pat was the latest).

Anyway, I'm at a loss as to whether or not she's friendly, flirting, or both....and if it matters.

Frankly I think not: I think we both enjoy our occasional semi-flirtations.


----------



## saveliberty

Samson said:


> I suppose I could start my own thread, but I'd rather hi-jack this one.
> 
> There's this absoultely gorgeous librarian that I stop to chat with, and I always get The Vibe from her....the direct look, constant smiles, occasional touch (arm pat was the latest).
> 
> Anyway, I'm at a loss as to whether or not she's friendly, flirting, or both....and if it matters.
> 
> Frankly I think not: I think we both enjoy our occasional semi-flirtations.



Just pick which head your going to think with on the subject and go with whatever that tells you.


----------



## Samson

saveliberty said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I could start my own thread, but I'd rather hi-jack this one.
> 
> There's this absoultely gorgeous librarian that I stop to chat with, and I always get The Vibe from her....the direct look, constant smiles, occasional touch (arm pat was the latest).
> 
> Anyway, I'm at a loss as to whether or not she's friendly, flirting, or both....and if it matters.
> 
> Frankly I think not: I think we both enjoy our occasional semi-flirtations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pick which head your going to think with on the subject and go with whatever that tells you.
Click to expand...


I have a choice?


----------



## High_Gravity

Samson said:


> I suppose I could start my own thread, but I'd rather hi-jack this one.
> 
> There's this absoultely gorgeous librarian that I stop to chat with, and I always get The Vibe from her....the direct look, constant smiles, occasional touch (arm pat was the latest).
> 
> Anyway, I'm at a loss as to whether or not she's friendly, flirting, or both....and if it matters.
> 
> Frankly I think not: I think we both enjoy our occasional semi-flirtations.



Just ask her if she wants to knock back a few beers after work.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bones said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage today is a joke, young people get married because the girl is so hot and because so and so has a big dick, well, being hot and having a big dick can only keep you happy for so long. I was married for 5 years and my last of marriage was so miserable I was volunteering to go to Iraq to get away from her.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the inordinately pricey rock you're forced to purchase (thank you DeBeers for setting that trend, ya pricks) for your wife along with shelving out 6000 to 20,000 dollars for the wedding.  And you need not bother with requesting her to sign a pre-nuptial agreement unless you're ready to bear the brunt of her sharp tongue.  Ya know.  Lest she wants to steal half of your shit if the marriage turns to shite.
> 
> I imagine the first wedding to ever take place was complete with ostentatious displays of wealth, the marketing of diamonds, and government contracts.
Click to expand...


You are absolutly right, marriage is a lose/lose situation for a man. For a woman she gets to show off her expensive wedding ring to her friends and feel that she is not a slut because she is married now, for the man what are the benefits? and the odds are you are going to have give up half your stuff and pay out the ass for alimony and child support when you split up anyways.


----------



## High_Gravity

Meister said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am old school...when you have a child it should be in wedlock..and you should know who the father is....
> 
> now if i were young today....i dont know about marriage....but i am a hopeless romantic...i most likely would still marry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage today is a joke, young people get married because the girl is so hot and because so and so has a big dick, well, being hot and having a big dick can only keep you happy for so long. I was married for 5 years and my last of marriage was so miserable I was volunteering to go to Iraq to get away from her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't blame marriage...blame your stupidity.
Click to expand...


Fuck you bitch.


----------



## saveliberty

Samson said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I could start my own thread, but I'd rather hi-jack this one.
> 
> There's this absoultely gorgeous librarian that I stop to chat with, and I always get The Vibe from her....the direct look, constant smiles, occasional touch (arm pat was the latest).
> 
> Anyway, I'm at a loss as to whether or not she's friendly, flirting, or both....and if it matters.
> 
> Frankly I think not: I think we both enjoy our occasional semi-flirtations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pick which head your going to think with on the subject and go with whatever that tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a choice?
Click to expand...


Don't get ahead of yourself.  SHE will choose.


----------



## saveliberty

High_Gravity said:


> Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage today is a joke, young people get married because the girl is so hot and because so and so has a big dick, well, being hot and having a big dick can only keep you happy for so long. I was married for 5 years and my last of marriage was so miserable I was volunteering to go to Iraq to get away from her.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the inordinately pricey rock you're forced to purchase (thank you DeBeers for setting that trend, ya pricks) for your wife along with shelving out 6000 to 20,000 dollars for the wedding.  And you need not bother with requesting her to sign a pre-nuptial agreement unless you're ready to bear the brunt of her sharp tongue.  Ya know.  Lest she wants to steal half of your shit if the marriage turns to shite.
> 
> I imagine the first wedding to ever take place was complete with ostentatious displays of wealth, the marketing of diamonds, and government contracts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are absolutly right, marriage is a lose/lose situation for a man. For a woman she gets to show off her expensive wedding ring to her friends and feel that she is not a slut because she is married now, for the man what are the benefits? and the odds are you are going to have give up half your stuff and pay out the ass for alimony and child support when you split up anyways.
Click to expand...


Sounds like you planned to fail.  Spend more time on making it work.  The things you mentioned as benefits were money and social standing related.  Bad place to start.


----------



## Kat

High_Gravity said:


> Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage today is a joke, young people get married because the girl is so hot and because so and so has a big dick, well, being hot and having a big dick can only keep you happy for so long. I was married for 5 years and my last of marriage was so miserable I was volunteering to go to Iraq to get away from her.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the inordinately pricey rock you're forced to purchase (thank you DeBeers for setting that trend, ya pricks) for your wife along with shelving out 6000 to 20,000 dollars for the wedding.  And you need not bother with requesting her to sign a pre-nuptial agreement unless you're ready to bear the brunt of her sharp tongue.  Ya know.  Lest she wants to steal half of your shit if the marriage turns to shite.
> 
> I imagine the first wedding to ever take place was complete with ostentatious displays of wealth, the marketing of diamonds, and government contracts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are absolutly right, marriage is a lose/lose situation for a man. For a woman she gets to show off her expensive wedding ring to her friends and feel that she is not a slut because she is married now, for the man what are the benefits? and the odds are you are going to have give up half your stuff and pay out the ass for alimony and child support when you split up anyways.
Click to expand...




I am sorry you are so unhappy...need a hug?


----------



## High_Gravity

Kat said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the inordinately pricey rock you're forced to purchase (thank you DeBeers for setting that trend, ya pricks) for your wife along with shelving out 6000 to 20,000 dollars for the wedding.  And you need not bother with requesting her to sign a pre-nuptial agreement unless you're ready to bear the brunt of her sharp tongue.  Ya know.  Lest she wants to steal half of your shit if the marriage turns to shite.
> 
> I imagine the first wedding to ever take place was complete with ostentatious displays of wealth, the marketing of diamonds, and government contracts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutly right, marriage is a lose/lose situation for a man. For a woman she gets to show off her expensive wedding ring to her friends and feel that she is not a slut because she is married now, for the man what are the benefits? and the odds are you are going to have give up half your stuff and pay out the ass for alimony and child support when you split up anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry you are so unhappy...need a hug?
Click to expand...


I'm fine now, I'm not married anymore.


----------



## saveliberty

Live well High_Gravity.


----------



## High_Gravity

saveliberty said:


> Live well High_Gravity.



You too.


----------



## saltshaker

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you.
> 
> 
> You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...




If she got upset at your hold doors and pulling out the chair, she probably means it. Otherwise teasingly say "I insist. Allow me to be a chauvinist sexist pig Just this one time"


"Why not just suprise me. I'll be very pleased to just be your guest."   

But on the other hand whether she surprised you or you told her what you would like.-->>

"This is really great. I hope you didn't go through too much trouble"

Here is where your walking tight rope:

1. If she knows she can't cook she probably would not make the offer.

2. If she really can't cook but doesn't know it, she'll most likely take it as a compliment, think you're sweet and be happy.

3. If she is just testing you (depending on your manerism) she'll think:
      A.  You're a kind sweet liar. Not to good at it but kind and sweet just the same.
            And you've scored browney points.
       B.  You're a LOW LIFE BALD FACED SOB with other motives. THEN YOUR SHIT.


----------



## JW Frogen

Samson said:


> I suppose I could start my own thread, but I'd rather hi-jack this one.
> 
> There's this absoultely gorgeous librarian that I stop to chat with, and I always get The Vibe from her....the direct look, constant smiles, occasional touch (arm pat was the latest).
> 
> Anyway, I'm at a loss as to whether or not she's friendly, flirting, or both....and if it matters.
> 
> Frankly I think not: I think we both enjoy our occasional semi-flirtations.




Go straight for fucking, it can not lead you wrong.


----------



## Kat

JW Frogen said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I could start my own thread, but I'd rather hi-jack this one.
> 
> There's this absoultely gorgeous librarian that I stop to chat with, and I always get The Vibe from her....the direct look, constant smiles, occasional touch (arm pat was the latest).
> 
> Anyway, I'm at a loss as to whether or not she's friendly, flirting, or both....and if it matters.
> 
> Frankly I think not: I think we both enjoy our occasional semi-flirtations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go straight for fucking, *it can not lead you wrong*.
Click to expand...



*shudder* Sure it can. Many STD's out there...then there's AIDS, pregnancy..


----------



## Ernie S.

OK 167 posts and it's pretty clear that no one really understands women.

Carry on


----------



## ekrem

Samson said:


> I suppose I could start my own thread, but I'd rather hi-jack this one.
> 
> There's this absoultely gorgeous librarian that I stop to chat with, and I always get The Vibe from her....the direct look, constant smiles, occasional touch (arm pat was the latest).
> 
> Anyway, I'm at a loss as to whether or not she's friendly, flirting, or both....and if it matters.
> 
> Frankly I think not: I think we both enjoy our occasional semi-flirtations.



How often do you see her and do you only see her in the library whilst she's at work? 
If you are married then you should not go further then semi-flirtations.


----------



## Kat

I thought Samson was married...


----------



## Kat

High_Gravity said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutly right, marriage is a lose/lose situation for a man. For a woman she gets to show off her expensive wedding ring to her friends and feel that she is not a slut because she is married now, for the man what are the benefits? and the odds are you are going to have give up half your stuff and pay out the ass for alimony and child support when you split up anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry you are so unhappy...need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine now, I'm not married anymore.
Click to expand...



ahh you will be. Someone new will come along and knock your socks off, and there you will be - married again.


----------



## Bones

Kat said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry you are so unhappy...need a hug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine now, I'm not married anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ahh you will be. Someone new will come along and knock your socks off, and there you will be - married again.
Click to expand...

If you love someone dearly, why is marriage necessary?  Just because it's a culturally ingrained ritual does not mean that in order for you to love your mate completely you have to put a ring on his/her finger and utter contrived vows to each other.


----------



## shintao

Bones said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine now, I'm not married anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh you will be. Someone new will come along and knock your socks off, and there you will be - married again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you love someone dearly, why is marriage necessary?  Just because it's a culturally ingrained ritual does not mean that in order for you to love your mate completely you have to put a ring on his/her finger and utter contrived vows to each other.
Click to expand...


That is the part of marriage I find the most important, and feel the state license is the real bullshit to ruining a marriage. It seems so ugly and stark hideous to throw that into the greatest event of two loving human beings. Just a ceremony of some kind, a reception for meeting family members.

State shouldn't make laws based on marriage, like on taxes, or insurance, credits, etc. Everyone as a person is good enough. Imagine, the state sticks a license on your ass for as long as you both shall live. True slaves to the state to share their deepest love and feelings with the bastards like a third person in bed. While that works for me, I am the third person in bed, not the state. LOL!


----------



## High_Gravity

Bones said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine now, I'm not married anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh you will be. Someone new will come along and knock your socks off, and there you will be - married again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love someone dearly, why is marriage necessary?  Just because it's a culturally ingrained ritual does not mean that in order for you to love your mate completely you have to put a ring on his/her finger and utter contrived vows to each other.
Click to expand...


I agree,its just better to live with someone that way if things don't work out, all you have to do is pack up and leave, not pay thousands for a divorce, give up half your things and god forbid have to pay alimony which is nothing but child support for adults.


----------



## Frank

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?



A true gentleman always pays....but then I'm old and think that's the way it should be.



> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?



You should be thankful she attempted to cook exactly what you wanted.


----------



## saveliberty

Bones said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine now, I'm not married anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh you will be. Someone new will come along and knock your socks off, and there you will be - married again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love someone dearly, why is marriage necessary?  Just because it's a culturally ingrained ritual does not mean that in order for you to love your mate completely you have to put a ring on his/her finger and utter contrived vows to each other.
Click to expand...


You use words like necessary, completely and contrived in describing marriage.  If your truly committed, it is a pleasure to demonstrate your love for the other person.  Living together is an expression of reservation.  My guess is it isn't the institution of marriage you are opposed to, but the loss of the same.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Marriage says 'exclusively we are ours that no one else can put asunder.'

Marriage is a sacrament of hope for the future of mankind.


----------



## Kat

JakeStarkey said:


> Marriage says 'exclusively we are ours that no one else can put asunder.'
> 
> Marriage is a sacrament of hope for the future of mankind.



Many seem to think marriage is about sex. It is not.


----------



## saveliberty

Kat said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage says 'exclusively we are ours that no one else can put asunder.'
> 
> Marriage is a sacrament of hope for the future of mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many seem to think marriage is about sex. It is not.
Click to expand...


Particularly if there is a wife involved.


----------



## ekrem

You see a woman every day, some times every 2nd day. 
You have not talked to her so far, just eye looks. 
She has a ring on her finger, but it seems too cheap to be a wedding-ring.

It is not a good idea to ask her whether that's a marriage ring, agree?
a) Yes
b) No


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> You see a woman every day, some times every 2nd day.
> You have not talked to her so far, just eye looks.
> She has a ring on her finger, but it seems too cheap to be a wedding-ring.
> 
> It is not a good idea to ask her whether that's a marriage ring, agree?
> a) Yes
> b) No




I tell ya, if some man came up to me and said your ring looks to cheap to be a real wedding ring, if he EVER stood any kind of chance, he just blew it. 

Try saying hello first ya idiot goon. Ever think about trying to be friends with a girl before you start asking personal questions? 



"Hi, Ive noticed you in passing would you like to have a cup of coffee with me some day?" 

Try it some time. 



And why the hell aren't you asking your mother these questions since she is the one going to decide.


----------



## Meister

syrenn said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see a woman every day, some times every 2nd day.
> You have not talked to her so far, just eye looks.
> She has a ring on her finger, but it seems too cheap to be a wedding-ring.
> 
> It is not a good idea to ask her whether that's a marriage ring, agree?
> a) Yes
> b) No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya, if some man came up to me and said your ring looks to cheap to be a real wedding ring, if he EVER stood any kind of chance, he just blew it.
> 
> Try saying hello first ya idiot goon. Ever think about trying to be friends with a girl before you start asking personal questions?
> 
> 
> 
> "Hi, Ive noticed you in passing would you like to have a cup of coffee with me some day?"
> 
> Try it some time.
> 
> 
> 
> And why the hell aren't you asking your mother these questions since she is the one going to decide.
Click to expand...


Sooooo....the ol', "I don't want to waste your time, or waste my time..Do you wanna F&*%", won't work, huh?


----------



## syrenn

Meister said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see a woman every day, some times every 2nd day.
> You have not talked to her so far, just eye looks.
> She has a ring on her finger, but it seems too cheap to be a wedding-ring.
> 
> It is not a good idea to ask her whether that's a marriage ring, agree?
> a) Yes
> b) No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya, if some man came up to me and said your ring looks to cheap to be a real wedding ring, if he EVER stood any kind of chance, he just blew it.
> 
> Try saying hello first ya idiot goon. Ever think about trying to be friends with a girl before you start asking personal questions?
> 
> 
> 
> "Hi, Ive noticed you in passing would you like to have a cup of coffee with me some day?"
> 
> Try it some time.
> 
> 
> 
> And why the hell aren't you asking your mother these questions since she is the one going to decide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooo....the ol', "I don't want to waste your time, or waste my time..Do you wanna F&*%", won't work, huh?
Click to expand...




Sure it does. So long as I don't have to waste my time teaching you anything.


----------



## ekrem

syrenn said:


> (...)
> Try saying hello first ya idiot goon. Ever think about trying to be friends with a girl before you start asking personal questions?
> (...)



I buy from her. 
She's a salesperson and the shop is a small family business and it's very hard to isolate her from the other people  in the shop so i can initiate a private talk. 

With another male member in the shop, I already talk. It's her older brother, so much I have found out and he is a bit older then me. Small talk, but it doesn't last any longer then 5 minutes. 
The brother is around every time I buy something, so I continuously talk with him and he remembers me and the things we talked about in the past.
So, if my goal was to be a friend of him, I am probably doing well. 
Sometimes, when I am talking to the brother and the shop isn't being busy, she comes and joins her brother, standing besides him and opposite of me.
But, we didn't talk, just looking and smiling.

So, even if I would wanted to ask her, if that's a marriage ring, it would be very hard to isolate her, that I can even ask.



			
				syrenn said:
			
		

> And why the hell aren't you asking your mother these questions since she is the one going to decide.


As I said to you in the Wasabi thread, I have moved to Germany and my mother is in Turkey. 
If she were here, I would send my mother in the shop and let her ask if she's married.


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> Try saying hello first ya idiot goon. Ever think about trying to be friends with a girl before you start asking personal questions?
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy from her.
> She's a salesperson and the shop is a small family business and it's very hard to isolate her from the other people  in the shop so i can initiate a private talk.
> 
> With another male member in the shop, I already talk. It's her older brother, so much I have found out and he is a bit older then me. Small talk, but it doesn't last any longer then 5 minutes.
> The brother is around every time I buy something, so I continuously talk with him and he remembers me and the things we talked about in the past.
> So, if my goal was to be a friend of him, I am probably doing well.
> Sometimes, when I am talking to the brother and the shop isn't being busy, she comes and joins her brother, standing besides him and opposite of me.
> But, we didn't talk, just looking and smiling.
> 
> So, even if I would wanted to ask her, if that's a marriage ring, it would be very hard to isolate her, that I can even ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why the hell aren't you asking your mother these questions since she is the one going to decide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said to you in the Wasabi thread, I have moved to Germany and my mother is in Turkey.
> If she were here, I would send my mother in the shop and let her ask if she's married.
Click to expand...




Can i laugh now? 



Are you that afraid to talk to a woman? Is having her brother there to intimating for you to speak to her? How about just opening your mouth and saying "hi" to her the next time she is standing there with her brother? 

How about you ask the brother if she is married if you too much of a pussy to ask her yourself? 

How about some advice from someone how is not your mother. 

Learn to talk to women ya goon! 

Keep you mother out of your damn pants! What the hell would you need your mother for in this thing anyway you goon. I was poking fun at you. AND what the hell phone for but to ask her advice. Grow up and be a man, its not to late!


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> keep your mother out of your damn pants! What the hell would you need your mother for in this thing anyway you goon. Grow up and be a man, its not to late!]



Scared of women. Needs mommy...


----------



## syrenn

Ropey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep your mother out of your damn pants! What the hell would you need your mother for in this thing anyway you goon. Grow up and be a man, its not to late!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scared of women. Needs mommy...
Click to expand...


My guess is this is islmaic male female crap. I dont think he is scared of the woman. I think he is petrified of the brother.  

There is however, a solution for this dilemma . Breast feed from her.    Give it a try ekrem. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/afric...hands-unless-they-have-breast-feed-first.html


----------



## ekrem

syrenn said:


> Can i laugh now?


Do as you please.



syrenn said:


> Are you that afraid to talk to a woman?


No.



syrenn said:


> Is having her brother there to intimating for you to speak to her?


Yes. Even if the brother would not be around, but her mother. 



syrenn said:


> Grow up and be a man, its not to late!


I have reached the climax of being a man within this physical body. I am 28.
Either I inject anabolica, which I don't want or I eat unhealthy amounts of protein paired with a positive calorie intake that is bigger then my basic metabolism, which would result in a higher body fat ratio. This I also don't want. 
Talk is cheap in the internet, but I can proof with pictures. I let shoot pictures of me each ending year.
So, it's not for you questioning me 'being a man'.
With 18 I quit playing soccer, and as a result I grew gradually into a more fat body. 
Some years later, I payed my conscription-lessening fee to the state and went to Army, although I was in communications division I had to run and make physical activities. Since then I look after myself.
I might not have the prettiest face, but I am definitely a man whose self-esteem isn't low.



syrenn said:


> Keep you mother out of your damn pants! What the hell would you need your mother for in this thing anyway you goon. I was poking fun at you. AND what the hell phone for but to ask her advice. Grow up and be a man, its not to late!


I don't really give a damn whether you 'are poking fun at me'.
Is there anything else you want to contribute?


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep your mother out of your damn pants! What the hell would you need your mother for in this thing anyway you goon. Grow up and be a man, its not to late!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scared of women. Needs mommy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess is this is islmaic male female crap. I dont think he is scared of the woman. I think he is petrified of the bother.
> 
> There is however, a solution for this dilemma . Breast feed from her.    Give it a try ekrem.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/afric...hands-unless-they-have-breast-feed-first.html
Click to expand...


Of the bother?

Explain please?


----------



## syrenn

If you have not caught on yet ekrem, i am trying to help you out here. Criticism is part of that. Grow up some and stop being a baby when challenged. 

Chronological age has nothing to do with being a man, if you did not get that fine point. I am speaking about being a man in terms of mental and emotional maturity. 


Again open that mouth of yours and try saying hello to her.


----------



## syrenn

Ropey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scared of women. Needs mommy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is this is islmaic male female crap. I dont think he is scared of the woman. I think he is petrified of the bother.
> 
> There is however, a solution for this dilemma . Breast feed from her.    Give it a try ekrem.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/afric...hands-unless-they-have-breast-feed-first.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of the bother?
> 
> Explain please?
Click to expand...



well shit, Brother...brother....


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is this is islmaic male female crap. I dont think he is scared of the woman. I think he is petrified of the bother.
> 
> There is however, a solution for this dilemma . Breast feed from her.    Give it a try ekrem.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/afric...hands-unless-they-have-breast-feed-first.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the bother?
> 
> Explain please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well shit, Brother...brother....
Click to expand...


Ah, I never even thought of that. Scared of the brother. 

Makes sense.


----------



## asterism

syrenn said:


> If you have not caught on yet ekrem, i am trying to help you out here. Criticism is part of that. Grow up some and stop being a baby when challenged.
> 
> Chronological age has nothing to do with being a man, if you did not get that fine point. I am speaking about being a man in terms of mental and emotional maturity.
> 
> 
> Again open that mouth of yours and try saying hello to her.



He's too scared to even listen to a woman.


----------



## syrenn

asterism said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have not caught on yet ekrem, i am trying to help you out here. Criticism is part of that. Grow up some and stop being a baby when challenged.
> 
> Chronological age has nothing to do with being a man, if you did not get that fine point. I am speaking about being a man in terms of mental and emotional maturity.
> 
> 
> Again open that mouth of yours and try saying hello to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's too scared to even listen to a woman.
Click to expand...



It would seem so. he doesnt get that i am being serious and trying to help him. 

My telling him to be a man seems to have affronted his manliness. Go figure that.


----------



## JW Frogen

From my perspective understanding women is impossible, just learn to listen to their emotional fears, hold their hands on the beach as you hunger for their ass, glory in their beauty, make them feel glory in their beauty, and fuck them into cheesecake heaven. 

That is all you really can do, but you are never really going to understand them.

You are not supposed to, that is the mystery and glory of love and sex.


----------



## JW Frogen

And if you give a woman I hungry kiss, a kiss that sends your soul to her heart, you are true and totally fucked in love.

I could write the bible on this wonderful shit.


----------



## JW Frogen

But my male friends, give up on trying to understand that mystery that is female.

You can not fucking do it.

I bet even Lumpy can't do it.


----------



## JW Frogen

As for my female friends trying to understand men.......I will let you in on the secret hand shake.

There is nothing to understand, we are idiots and morons.

If I were you I would become a lesbian.


----------



## Barb

JW Frogen said:


> As for my female friends trying to understand men.......I will let you in on the secret hand shake.
> 
> There is nothing to understand, we are idiots and morons.
> 
> If I were you I would become a lesbian.



Aw, you guys have your charms, you know. Everything women try to change about men once they get them are the very draw that drew us. Damned if I know why we do that, but if we fail, we win.


----------



## High_Gravity

ekrem said:


> You see a woman every day, some times every 2nd day.
> You have not talked to her so far, just eye looks.
> She has a ring on her finger, but it seems too cheap to be a wedding-ring.
> 
> It is not a good idea to ask her whether that's a marriage ring, agree?
> a) Yes
> b) No



Just ignore the ring and talk to her, if shes happily married she will let you know without you having to ask anything.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see a woman every day, some times every 2nd day.
> You have not talked to her so far, just eye looks.
> She has a ring on her finger, but it seems too cheap to be a wedding-ring.
> 
> It is not a good idea to ask her whether that's a marriage ring, agree?
> a) Yes
> b) No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ignore the ring and talk to her, if shes happily married she will let you know without you having to ask anything.
Click to expand...



He doesn't seem to get the simple idea of just saying hello. Talking it would seem needs corralling and isolating her.


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see a woman every day, some times every 2nd day.
> You have not talked to her so far, just eye looks.
> She has a ring on her finger, but it seems too cheap to be a wedding-ring.
> 
> It is not a good idea to ask her whether that's a marriage ring, agree?
> a) Yes
> b) No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ignore the ring and talk to her, if shes happily married she will let you know without you having to ask anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't seem to get the simple idea of just saying hello. Talking it would seem needs corralling and isolating her.
Click to expand...


I had sex with a married woman before, I knew she was married but I just went up and talked to her, and an hour later I was getting it in. If her marriage is really worth anything she will tell you soon after you start talking to her.


----------



## syrenn

So did you ever get up the never to say hello to the girl?


----------



## saveliberty

A little harmless flirting seems to make everyone's self esteem go up here.


----------



## rikules

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...




1. she's testing you. PAY for the meal.

2. when it comes to cooking (especially something like chilly) people have different tastes

up here in the northeast you just can't get a good chilly...
everyone up here will tell you they can make a "good" chilly but they deceive themselves.

spaghetti sauces are the same way; everyone makes their own and they are ALL different.

a few weeks ago a friend (a cook/chef/caterer) made his version of "chilly" and gave me some.
it sucked;  too watery, too many tomatoes, and hamburger the size of asteroids...
and NO CHILLIES!

so I fixed it up and made it MUCH BETTER (used a small habanero for heat)


though her chilly may have been not up to your standards it is quite possible that she can cook other things quite well.....


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> So did you ever get up the never to say hello to the girl?



No calls, no balls.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you ever get up the never to say hello to the girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No calls, no balls.
Click to expand...


Ekrem needs to step his game up, this is no way to live, you need to enjoy the ladies before you time is up.


----------



## syrenn

So how did that date work out for you?


----------



## AllieBaba

I love this thread.


----------



## syrenn

AllieBaba said:


> I love this thread.




Is this your first visit?


----------



## Si modo

*sniff, sniff*  This brings a tear to my eye.

Can't...............














stop...............

















laughing!


----------



## syrenn

Si modo said:


> *sniff, sniff*  This brings a tear to my eye.
> 
> Can't...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laughing!




Dont tell me you missed this one?


----------



## Si modo

syrenn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sniff, sniff*  This brings a tear to my eye.
> 
> Can't...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laughing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont tell me you missed this one?
Click to expand...

Yup.  I did.  I was gone for a while and couldn't use the net.

This is just great.


----------



## syrenn

Si modo said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sniff, sniff*  This brings a tear to my eye.
> 
> Can't...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laughing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont tell me you missed this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  I did.  I was gone for a while and couldn't use the net.
> 
> This is just great.
Click to expand...


----------



## Si modo

I had to pos rep Huggy for this one; he sums it up nicely:





HUGGY said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your relationship skills are better suited applied to livestock management than other human beings.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grace

Damn. I missed this one too.

Kudos to Huggy!


----------



## Sky Dancer

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ignore the ring and talk to her, if shes happily married she will let you know without you having to ask anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't seem to get the simple idea of just saying hello. Talking it would seem needs corralling and isolating her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had sex with a married woman before, I knew she was married but I just went up and talked to her, and an hour later I was getting it in. If her marriage is really worth anything she will tell you soon after you start talking to her.
Click to expand...


That seems to be a theme with you.  This is the second time you've reported making a conquest with a woman, either engaged or married.

Then you put them down.  

I don't get it.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't seem to get the simple idea of just saying hello. Talking it would seem needs corralling and isolating her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sex with a married woman before, I knew she was married but I just went up and talked to her, and an hour later I was getting it in. If her marriage is really worth anything she will tell you soon after you start talking to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be a theme with you.  This is the second time you've reported making a conquest with a woman, either engaged or married.
> 
> Then you put them down.
> 
> I don't get it.
Click to expand...

First of all, how the hell do you get that High put a woman down from his post?




Secondly, it's hysterical that you single out his post - a benign one when it comes to respect for women - out of all this thread.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had sex with a married woman before, I knew she was married but I just went up and talked to her, and an hour later I was getting it in. If her marriage is really worth anything she will tell you soon after you start talking to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be a theme with you.  This is the second time you've reported making a conquest with a woman, either engaged or married.
> 
> Then you put them down.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, how the hell do you get that High put a woman down from his post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, it's hysterical that you single out his post - a benign one when it comes to respect for women - out of all this thread.
Click to expand...


He bragged about fucking a Muslim woman who'd been engaged, and then he criticised her for fucking him.

Now, he's putting down a married woman who slept with him.

I don't get it.

He likes to fuck women, but does he love women?  There's a difference.

Does he respect people who are in married relationships or engaged?

Doesn't look like it.  All he's interested in is getting his rocks off.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be a theme with you.  This is the second time you've reported making a conquest with a woman, either engaged or married.
> 
> Then you put them down.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, how the hell do you get that High put a woman down from his post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, it's hysterical that you single out his post - a benign one when it comes to respect for women - out of all this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bragged about fucking a Muslim woman who'd been engaged, and then he criticised her for fucking him.
> 
> Now, he's putting down a married woman who slept with him.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

Again, where the fuck do you get that High is putting down this married woman?



> ....  I don't get it.
> 
> He likes to fuck women, but does he love women?  There's a difference.
> 
> ....


Right.  There is a difference between fucking and loving.  Many like both activities.  If a man likes to fuck from time to time with no relationship involved, that is not a shocker.  And, guess what?  Several women do, too.

Yet somehow you suspect that he doesn't love women.



> ....  Does he respect people who are in married relationships or engaged?
> 
> ....


It's pretty clear that he does if they respect their relationship.



> Doesn't look like it.
> 
> ....


Of course it doesn't to you.  You are seeing a lot of stuff that clearly does not exist.  That's called hallucinating, by the way.




> ....  All he's interested in is getting his rocks off.


Soi the fuck what?







You have an entire thread about some idiot who treats women like fucking livestock and you comment on High's comment about sleeping with a married woman who obvious wanted to sleep with him?????????





Seriously, seek professional help.  You really do need it.


----------



## Sky Dancer

The question I ask is this.  Does a man who beds married and engaged women and then puts them down for fucking him love and respect women?

I'm trying to understand.

IMO there is a difference between men who love women, and men who don't love women but just like to fuck them.

Maybe he just doesn't respect marriage or engagement.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> The question I ask is this.  Does a man who beds married and engaged women and then puts them down for fucking him love and respect women?
> 
> ....


WTF are you going on about?  High didn't put down the married woman he slept with.



> ....  IMO there is a difference between men who love women, and men who don't love women but just like to fuck them.
> 
> ....


WTF are you going on about?  High never said he doesn't love women.  High never even implied that he doesn't love women.








But, it's interesting that you are STILL going on about High when you have an entire thread by someone who treats women like livestock.


----------



## Sky Dancer

I'll wait for his answer.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3294491-post202.html

He and I had a previous conversation about the engaged Muslim woman he bragged about bedding and then put her down for it.

I don't know what you're talking about that I have a thread about treating women as livestock.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> I'll wait for his answer.


Good idea.  Then ask him an equivalently stupid question: why he hates America.









*And, keep focusing on a man who slept with a married woman who wanted to sleep with him, when there is an entire thread about someone who treats women like livestock.
*


I mean your transparency is very obvious.






But, here's a question for you:  From his post, what makes you think High put the married woman with whom he had consentual sex down?  It's a serious question.






ETA your edit:  





> He and I had a previous conversation about the engaged Muslim woman he bragged about bedding and then put her down for it.
> 
> I don't know what you're talking about that I have a thread about treating women as livestock.




This thread, moron.  Read the fucking thread.  Or, even read the OP.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait for his answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea.  Then ask him an equivalently stupid question: why he hates America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, keep focusing on a man who slept with a married woman who wanted to sleep with him, when there is an entire thread about someone who treats women like livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean your transparency is very obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, here's a question for you:  From his post, what makes you think High put the married woman with whom he had consentual sex down?  It's a serious question.
Click to expand...


Read his post.

He acts he's Mr Morality in the Religion Forum, and then he posts stuff like this.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait for his answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea.  Then ask him an equivalently stupid question: why he hates America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, keep focusing on a man who slept with a married woman who wanted to sleep with him, when there is an entire thread about someone who treats women like livestock.*
> 
> 
> 
> I mean your transparency is very obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, here's a question for you:  From his post, what makes you think High put the married woman with whom he had consentual sex down?  It's a serious question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read his post.
> 
> He acts he's Mr Morality in the Religion Forum, and then he posts stuff like this.
Click to expand...

Can't answer, I see.  No surprise; it's hard to produce your hallucinations.






*And, keep focusing on a man who slept with a married woman who wanted to sleep with him, when there is an entire thread about someone who treats women like livestock.*


----------



## editec

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...


 

The very fact that you're trying to understand women indicates that you will never understand women.

There are 3.5 billion women in this world.

The fact that you imagine that you can find some common theme in their thinking indicates that you not only do not understand women, but that you do not understand the human condition.


----------



## Spud

editec said:


> The very fact that you're trying to understand women indicates that you will never understand women.
> 
> There are 3.5 billion women in this world.
> 
> The fact that you imagine that you can find some common theme in their thinking indicates that you not only do not understand women, but that you do not understand the human condition.



The common theme is their nonunderstandability.


----------



## Skull Pilot

When out with a woman a man should open doors, hold her chair, help her with her coat and yes he should pick up the tab.

And don't forget to compliment her.


----------



## Treecko

Skull Pilot said:


> When out with a woman a man should open doors, hold her chair, help her with her coat and yes he should pick up the tab.
> 
> And don't forget to compliment her.



I agree with all of the above except the "pick up the tab"-thing. It's a nice gesture if he offers it, but as an independent woman who makes her own money it's very important to me that I on the first couple of dates pay for my own drinks and dining. That way I won't feel guilty if I have to reject him because we turn out to be a bad match.

As the dates hopefully progress, we can take turns in picking up the tab. I.e. he pays for dinner and I buy tickets and candy for the cinema, or I cook him a nice dinner at home where I don't expect him to pay for the food I use for the cooking et cetera.

If the guy doesn't like the idea of being equal in this matter I doubt he is right for me. My grandmother taught me that you should be with a man out of love, not out of money and I won't make myself depend upon another person.
Also, by taking turns in paying for going out, we can go out more because the guy's economy isn't ruined in the process.

Win/win on all accounts. But then again, I'm not American so it's probably a cultural difference.


----------



## Swagger

My wife always says: "Behind every great man is an even greater woman rolling her eyes."


----------



## Skull Pilot

Treecko said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When out with a woman a man should open doors, hold her chair, help her with her coat and yes he should pick up the tab.
> 
> And don't forget to compliment her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with all of the above except the "pick up the tab"-thing. It's a nice gesture if he offers it, but as an independent woman who makes her own money it's very important to me that I on the first couple of dates pay for my own drinks and dining. That way I won't feel guilty if I have to reject him because we turn out to be a bad match.
> 
> As the dates hopefully progresses, we can take turns in picking up the tab. I.e. he pays for dinner and I buy tickets and candy for the cinema, or I cook him a nice dinner at home where I don't expect him to pay for the food I use for the cooking et cetera.
> 
> If the guy doesn't like the idea of being equal in this matter I doubt he is right for me. My grandmother taught me that you should be with a man out of love, not out of money and I won't make myself depend upon another person.
> Also, by takes turns in paying for going out, we can go out more because the guy's economy isn't ruined in the process.
> 
> Win/win on all accounts. But then again, I'm not American so it's probably a cultural difference.
Click to expand...


You have no need to feel guilty if a guy pays for a couple dinners and you dump him.

We guys all know that's part of the game and we take the risk willingly.  You should just accept that and graciously accept a free meal or two.


----------



## Treecko

Skull Pilot said:


> You have no need to feel guilty if a guy pays for a couple dinners and you dump him.
> 
> We guys all know that's part of the game and we take the risk willingly.  You should just accept that and graciously accept a free meal or two.



I find that particular game boring. Maybe because it to me resembles a dating culture I don't understand.
I also wonder if the same rules apply for the relationship. In America stay-at-home moms are very normal and the same is said about that: It's part of life that a man should provide for his family and the woman is doing her duty in the household, so she shouldn't feel guilty spending her husbands money.

I don't want that. I want to work, make my own money. So it's hard for me to accept any symbolism that men are the providers and women are the receivers, being a provider myself.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Treecko said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no need to feel guilty if a guy pays for a couple dinners and you dump him.
> 
> We guys all know that's part of the game and we take the risk willingly.  You should just accept that and graciously accept a free meal or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that particular game boring. Maybe because it to me resembles a dating culture I don't understand.
> I also wonder if the same rules apply for the relationship. In America stay-at-home moms are very normal and the same is said about that: It's part of life that a man should provide for his family and the woman is doing her duty in the household, so she shouldn't feel guilty spending her husbands money.
> 
> I don't want that. I want to work, make my own money. So it's hard for me to accept any symbolism that men are the providers and women are the receivers, being a provider myself.
Click to expand...


How do you get from a guy paying for dinner to that same guy wanting you to be barefoot and pregnant?

You have issues I think.


----------



## Treecko

Skull Pilot said:


> How do you get from a guy paying for dinner to that same guy wanting you to be barefoot and pregnant?
> 
> You have issues I think.



Not really. I'm just so used to a dating culture where it's normal that each pays for his/hers own that it's hard for me to imagine something else. 

I have a feeling I would suck at dating in the US.


----------



## English Dave

After my first wife and I split up 20 years ago, I puzzled how I was going to meet a 
woman with heart. My eldest sonstayed with me, he was 14. A few weeks after she
left he said, ' there are a load of clothes that need ironing dad, what's to be done?'
'Get my suit out son' I said. Over a short period of time, I brought four women back
to the house. Only one noticed the pile of clothes that needed ironing. She said 'that's
a mess, get the board out, and I'll iron that lot' My son nodded approvingly. In time,
we got married, and are still to this day. She is in the kitchen now, ironing some curtains.
Find one with heart, and you won't go far wrong.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea.  Then ask him an equivalently stupid question: why he hates America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, keep focusing on a man who slept with a married woman who wanted to sleep with him, when there is an entire thread about someone who treats women like livestock.*
> 
> 
> 
> I mean your transparency is very obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, here's a question for you:  From his post, what makes you think High put the married woman with whom he had consentual sex down?  It's a serious question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read his post.
> 
> He acts he's Mr Morality in the Religion Forum, and then he posts stuff like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't answer, I see.  No surprise; it's hard to produce your hallucinations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, keep focusing on a man who slept with a married woman who wanted to sleep with him, when there is an entire thread about someone who treats women like livestock.*
Click to expand...


























































































Read his post.  Draw your own conclusion.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Confessions of a predatory male | Mail Online

Do narcissists prey on unhappily married women

http://www.true-love-relationship-advice.com/lonely-wife.html


???


----------



## Sky Dancer

I'm dropping the whole question of whatever it is that High Gravity is (or isn't) doing.  (If he wants to be a "player" or "walkaway joe" it's none of my business.)

I have a more general question.

It's about narcissistic men.   The narcissist fears women and tries to manage this fear by imbueing them with "objective" menacing qualities.

The view is that women are leeches, parasites.

Somatic narcissists use women as objects and then discard them.
Narcissists and Women - Narcissists as Women-Haters and Misogynists

What do you think?  Is this author full of it?

Are women "dumb, drunk sluts" who deserve whatever happens to them?


----------



## freedombecki

AllieBaba said:


> I love this thread.



And you are loved here.


----------



## freedombecki

Oh, my goodness. I thought I was in the coffee house and had missed everyone here posting all day long. *sigh*

I was thinking, all these people all of a sudden decided to post in the coffee house. How strange but nice.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read his post.
> 
> He acts he's Mr Morality in the Religion Forum, and then he posts stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't answer, I see.  No surprise; it's hard to produce your hallucinations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And, keep focusing on a man who slept with a married woman who wanted to sleep with him, when there is an entire thread about someone who treats women like livestock.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read his post.  Draw your own conclusion.
Click to expand...

You cannot produce anything from High Gravity's post that indicates he "put the woman down", still.  Which is about right, because there is nothing there.  All that is there are your hallucinations and those are hard for you to reproduce in any tangible manner.

You really do need professional help.


Yet you focus on him when there is an entire thread of a poster who treats women like livestock.  But, he is a Muslim poster.


----------



## saveliberty

Sky Dancer said:


> I'm dropping the whole question of whatever it is that High Gravity is (or isn't) doing.  (If he wants to be a "player" or "walkaway joe" it's none of my business.)
> 
> I have a more general question.
> 
> It's about narcissistic men.   The narcissist fears women and tries to manage this fear by imbueing them with "objective" menacing qualities.
> 
> The view is that women are leeches, parasites.
> 
> Somatic narcissists use women as objects and then discard them.
> Narcissists and Women - Narcissists as Women-Haters and Misogynists
> 
> What do you think?  Is this author full of it?
> 
> Are women "dumb, drunk sluts" who deserve whatever happens to them?



Not sure what you hope to accomplish by this.  You have a male with mental issues and women attracted to them in drawing conclusions that dont' relate to people outside that subset.  It really doesn't take much effort to find people who are negative.  Building positive things is much more difficult


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> I'm dropping the whole question of whatever it is that High Gravity is (or isn't) doing.  (If he wants to be a "player" or "walkaway joe" it's none of my business.)
> 
> I have a more general question.
> 
> It's about narcissistic men.   The narcissist fears women and tries to manage this fear by imbueing them with "objective" menacing qualities.
> 
> The view is that women are leeches, parasites.
> 
> Somatic narcissists use women as objects and then discard them.
> Narcissists and Women - Narcissists as Women-Haters and Misogynists
> 
> What do you think?  Is this author full of it?
> 
> Are women "dumb, drunk sluts" who deserve whatever happens to them?



Why the fuck are you talking about me?


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be a theme with you.  This is the second time you've reported making a conquest with a woman, either engaged or married.
> 
> Then you put them down.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, how the hell do you get that High put a woman down from his post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, it's hysterical that you single out his post - a benign one when it comes to respect for women - out of all this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bragged about fucking a Muslim woman who'd been engaged, and then he criticised her for fucking him.
> 
> Now, he's putting down a married woman who slept with him.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> He likes to fuck women, but does he love women?  There's a difference.
> 
> Does he respect people who are in married relationships or engaged?
> 
> Doesn't look like it.  All he's interested in is getting his rocks off.
Click to expand...


Seriously what the fuck is your problem, I haven't even been on the board in days and you are talking about posts I made months ago? what is going on with you? I did what I did and I have no regrets, get over it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> The question I ask is this.  Does a man who beds married and engaged women and then puts them down for fucking him love and respect women?
> 
> I'm trying to understand.
> 
> IMO there is a difference between men who love women, and men who don't love women but just like to fuck them.
> 
> Maybe he just doesn't respect marriage or engagement.



Whether I do or don't, how is this any concern of yours?


----------



## Si modo

Amazing shit, eh?


----------



## Sky Dancer

High_Gravity said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question I ask is this.  Does a man who beds married and engaged women and then puts them down for fucking him love and respect women?
> 
> I'm trying to understand.
> 
> IMO there is a difference between men who love women, and men who don't love women but just like to fuck them.
> 
> Maybe he just doesn't respect marriage or engagement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether I do or don't, how is this any concern of yours?
Click to expand...

I don't understand that mentality.  I thought you might have some insight.  If you don't, no problem.

This is a thread about understanding women.  If men don't want to be understood, so be it.


----------



## saveliberty

IMO that male doesn't respect himself.  How is he going to do that externally?


----------



## chanel

Wow You learn something new every day here on USMB. My husband has been annoying the shit out of me today. I think I'll serve him a "sugary" meal for dinner tonight. That should get him thinkin'. Lol


----------



## saveliberty

chanel said:


> Wow You learn something new every day here on USMB. My husband has been annoying the shit out of me today. I think I'll serve him a "sugary" meal for dinner tonight. That should get him thinkin'. Lol



Your husband is slacking Chanel.  He's suppose to be annoying you at least two days a week according to the manual.


----------



## freedombecki

English Dave said:


> After my first wife and I split up 20 years ago, I puzzled how I was going to meet a
> woman with heart. My eldest sonstayed with me, he was 14. A few weeks after she
> left he said, ' there are a load of clothes that need ironing dad, what's to be done?'
> 'Get my suit out son' I said. Over a short period of time, I brought four women back
> to the house. Only one noticed the pile of clothes that needed ironing. She said 'that's
> a mess, get the board out, and I'll iron that lot' My son nodded approvingly. In time,
> we got married, and are still to this day. She is in the kitchen now, ironing some curtains.
> Find one with heart, and you won't go far wrong.


That's a sweet story. I think it deserves a positive rep fest around here...


----------



## Sky Dancer

saveliberty said:


> IMO that male doesn't respect himself.  How is he going to do that externally?



Good point.  I really don't understand single men or women deliberately selecting married women or men to hit on, and then holding them in contempt when their seduction succeeds.

I respect other people's relationships, even when they are confused, or vulnerable.   

I'm married now, but when I was single, I stayed away from anyone in a relationship, even if the relationship had problems.

If I was having problems in my marriage, the last thing I'd want is some arrogant birddog sniffing around.


----------



## Sky Dancer

freedombecki said:


> English Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> After my first wife and I split up 20 years ago, I puzzled how I was going to meet a
> woman with heart. My eldest sonstayed with me, he was 14. A few weeks after she
> left he said, ' there are a load of clothes that need ironing dad, what's to be done?'
> 'Get my suit out son' I said. Over a short period of time, I brought four women back
> to the house. Only one noticed the pile of clothes that needed ironing. She said 'that's
> a mess, get the board out, and I'll iron that lot' My son nodded approvingly. In time,
> we got married, and are still to this day. She is in the kitchen now, ironing some curtains.
> Find one with heart, and you won't go far wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sweet story. I think it deserves a positive rep fest around here...
Click to expand...


You are one of the sweetest posters I've met in a long time.  You deserve a pos rep yourself.  I'd give you one now, but I have to spread some around first.


----------



## St.Blues

syrenn said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the meal on the dinner-date, the date was generally distanced. In retrospective I don't really know, why I was really at her.
> Since then we have kept it low-profile, only text-messages through mobile phone.
> No real conversation, just some nonessential small-talk just for the purpose of keeping us relevant to each other. "How was your day" and such small-talk.
> And we were just dating without reproduction action.
> 
> But, I would really like to continue to date her, as I didn't date something in the level of her beauty for at least 2 years, and the dating thing anyway played a low-profile role in my life since Summer 2010. I see no problem in admitting that.
> 
> So she really has my interest. And most women I dated(etc.) so far were women I knew for a long time, this woman on the other hand was introduced to me by a friend, so she is someone totally new. Basically, we simply just talked, went out for dinner and such things.
> 
> I am now tending to asking her out again. Do you think, that I should talk about the dinner-date and that I don't have any desire for a drama-queen or shall I just look out how it plays out without saying anythin?
> 
> P.S:
> She's 26 and her birthday is 26th January, that's when she will turn 27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right. You need to let your mother arrange a marriage for you.
> 
> Ill give you a few hints.
> 
> 1- doesnt sound as if shes into you.
> 2- doesnt sound as if you are into her... except for her looks.
> 
> And now the big ones.
> 
> 3- If you like her ask her out. Stop over thinking all of this and just be yourself. If it works out it works out. If it doesnt it doesnt.
> 
> 4- Not everything has some "secret hidden meaning" so stop looking for that.
Click to expand...


Syrenn the realist............. as always... pain in the ass kid.... never lost for words... has a kind way... love trees... Can cook and takes care of many cats.
Now, I'll say something good about her........... something good about her. 

Blues


----------



## saveliberty

syrenn had me at, has many cats.


----------



## Grace

Syrenn had me at Hello.


----------



## freedombecki

Sky Dancer said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> After my first wife and I split up 20 years ago, I puzzled how I was going to meet a
> woman with heart. My eldest sonstayed with me, he was 14. A few weeks after she
> left he said, ' there are a load of clothes that need ironing dad, what's to be done?'
> 'Get my suit out son' I said. Over a short period of time, I brought four women back
> to the house. Only one noticed the pile of clothes that needed ironing. She said 'that's
> a mess, get the board out, and I'll iron that lot' My son nodded approvingly. In time,
> we got married, and are still to this day. She is in the kitchen now, ironing some curtains.
> Find one with heart, and you won't go far wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sweet story. I think it deserves a positive rep fest around here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one of the sweetest posters I've met in a long time.  You deserve a pos rep yourself.  I'd give you one now, but I have to spread some around first.
Click to expand...

/doffing me cap.

Oh, there are many, many sweeties around USMB. All you have to do is wait around at the Introductory Thread, and it's like the Statue of Liberty, "Bring me your tired, your poor, the downcast..." Oh, I can't even remember the words right any more. Anyway, they come from a lot of boards where they're beaten beyond recognition, banned for merely disagreeing with the mod's galpal, and need a respite, and sometimes, just a little nudge to encourage them to stay and recuperate. Of course, some wind up at the fiery furnace, what is the Romper Room or some such? lol!

I will tell you, though. Once on a new forum a few years back, I was banned my first day for permanent. They said they had compatible political leanings to my own in their foreword, but actually, that was just a cover for their true Nazi natures (completely with Fuhrer momentos). I didn't last more than 4 posts. They hated whites who defend minorities more than they cared for the virtues of acceptance and tolerance of other people. I'm here to tell you the true story: it didn't hurt. 

USMB lives up to its precepts. And there are some totally good folks on both sides of the aisle. If any board could restore the nation to a sense of mutual American caring, this'd be it. Most of the time. 

/dervish grin


----------



## syrenn

St.Blues said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the meal on the dinner-date, the date was generally distanced. In retrospective I don't really know, why I was really at her.
> Since then we have kept it low-profile, only text-messages through mobile phone.
> No real conversation, just some nonessential small-talk just for the purpose of keeping us relevant to each other. "How was your day" and such small-talk.
> And we were just dating without reproduction action.
> 
> But, I would really like to continue to date her, as I didn't date something in the level of her beauty for at least 2 years, and the dating thing anyway played a low-profile role in my life since Summer 2010. I see no problem in admitting that.
> 
> So she really has my interest. And most women I dated(etc.) so far were women I knew for a long time, this woman on the other hand was introduced to me by a friend, so she is someone totally new. Basically, we simply just talked, went out for dinner and such things.
> 
> I am now tending to asking her out again. Do you think, that I should talk about the dinner-date and that I don't have any desire for a drama-queen or shall I just look out how it plays out without saying anythin?
> 
> P.S:
> She's 26 and her birthday is 26th January, that's when she will turn 27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right. You need to let your mother arrange a marriage for you.
> 
> Ill give you a few hints.
> 
> 1- doesnt sound as if shes into you.
> 2- doesnt sound as if you are into her... except for her looks.
> 
> And now the big ones.
> 
> 3- If you like her ask her out. Stop over thinking all of this and just be yourself. If it works out it works out. If it doesnt it doesnt.
> 
> 4- Not everything has some "secret hidden meaning" so stop looking for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syrenn the realist............. as always... pain in the ass kid.... never lost for words... has a kind way... love trees... Can cook and takes care of many cats.
> Now, I'll say something good about her........... something good about her.
> 
> Blues
Click to expand...




A little brutal honesty never hurt anyone. 



A you are so going to ruin my bad ass image!!!!!  .....i should neg you for that!


----------



## Mr.Nick

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...



Dude some chicks wont allow a guy to pay for her meal because she doesn't dig the dude shes with, others wont allow the guy to pay for the meal because they're feminists or don't believe in traditionalism, others won't allow the guy to pay for the meal out of kindness..

It's very weird.

Thats why I'm always like "you want to go get something to eat (or drink) its on me/my treat."

At least they understand who's paying beforehand.

I will say this tho - if you get a second date and the chick offers to pick up the tab on the second date - allow her to do so.

The best way to figure it out is to just have a good conversation about their philosophies, especially traditionalism.

If you listen and pay attention you will know what to do.


----------



## Mr.Nick

freedombecki said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sweet story. I think it deserves a positive rep fest around here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the sweetest posters I've met in a long time.  You deserve a pos rep yourself.  I'd give you one now, but I have to spread some around first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /doffing me cap.
> 
> Oh, there are many, many sweeties around USMB. All you have to do is wait around at the Introductory Thread, and it's like the Statue of Liberty, "Bring me your tired, your poor, the downcast..." Oh, I can't even remember the words right any more. Anyway, they come from a lot of boards where they're beaten beyond recognition, banned for merely disagreeing with the mod's galpal, and need a respite, and sometimes, just a little nudge to encourage them to stay and recuperate. Of course, some wind up at the fiery furnace, what is the Romper Room or some such? lol!
> 
> I will tell you, though. Once on a new forum a few years back, I was banned my first day for permanent. They said they had compatible political leanings to my own in their foreword, but actually, that was just a cover for their true Nazi natures (completely with Fuhrer momentos). I didn't last more than 4 posts. They hated whites who defend minorities more than they cared for the virtues of acceptance and tolerance of other people. I'm here to tell you the true story: it didn't hurt.
> 
> USMB lives up to its precepts. And there are some totally good folks on both sides of the aisle. If any board could restore the nation to a sense of mutual American caring, this'd be it. Most of the time.
> 
> /dervish grin
Click to expand...


At least this board tolerates free speech...

I used to post on a board called USpoliticsonline.com and I was continually warned and finally banned for asking progressives questions.... Reason? "baiting."

I thought debate was the purpose of political boards?

Every time I asked a question that had no clear cut logical answer I got a warning for baiting.

Now what does this have to do with the OP? no idea....


----------



## Si modo

Mr.Nick said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the sweetest posters I've met in a long time.  You deserve a pos rep yourself.  I'd give you one now, but I have to spread some around first.
> 
> 
> 
> /doffing me cap.
> 
> Oh, there are many, many sweeties around USMB. All you have to do is wait around at the Introductory Thread, and it's like the Statue of Liberty, "Bring me your tired, your poor, the downcast..." Oh, I can't even remember the words right any more. Anyway, they come from a lot of boards where they're beaten beyond recognition, banned for merely disagreeing with the mod's galpal, and need a respite, and sometimes, just a little nudge to encourage them to stay and recuperate. Of course, some wind up at the fiery furnace, what is the Romper Room or some such? lol!
> 
> I will tell you, though. Once on a new forum a few years back, I was banned my first day for permanent. They said they had compatible political leanings to my own in their foreword, but actually, that was just a cover for their true Nazi natures (completely with Fuhrer momentos). I didn't last more than 4 posts. They hated whites who defend minorities more than they cared for the virtues of acceptance and tolerance of other people. I'm here to tell you the true story: it didn't hurt.
> 
> USMB lives up to its precepts. And there are some totally good folks on both sides of the aisle. If any board could restore the nation to a sense of mutual American caring, this'd be it. Most of the time.
> 
> /dervish grin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least this board tolerates free speech...
> 
> I used to post on a board called USpoliticsonline.com and I was continually warned and finally banned for asking progressives questions.... Reason? "baiting."
> 
> I thought debate was the purpose of political boards?
> 
> Every time I asked a question that had no clear cut logical answer I got a warning for baiting.
> 
> Now what does this have to do with the OP? no idea....
Click to expand...

Welcome.  And USPOL is a piece of shit.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Si modo said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> /doffing me cap.
> 
> Oh, there are many, many sweeties around USMB. All you have to do is wait around at the Introductory Thread, and it's like the Statue of Liberty, "Bring me your tired, your poor, the downcast..." Oh, I can't even remember the words right any more. Anyway, they come from a lot of boards where they're beaten beyond recognition, banned for merely disagreeing with the mod's galpal, and need a respite, and sometimes, just a little nudge to encourage them to stay and recuperate. Of course, some wind up at the fiery furnace, what is the Romper Room or some such? lol!
> 
> I will tell you, though. Once on a new forum a few years back, I was banned my first day for permanent. They said they had compatible political leanings to my own in their foreword, but actually, that was just a cover for their true Nazi natures (completely with Fuhrer momentos). I didn't last more than 4 posts. They hated whites who defend minorities more than they cared for the virtues of acceptance and tolerance of other people. I'm here to tell you the true story: it didn't hurt.
> 
> USMB lives up to its precepts. And there are some totally good folks on both sides of the aisle. If any board could restore the nation to a sense of mutual American caring, this'd be it. Most of the time.
> 
> /dervish grin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least this board tolerates free speech...
> 
> I used to post on a board called USpoliticsonline.com and I was continually warned and finally banned for asking progressives questions.... Reason? "baiting."
> 
> I thought debate was the purpose of political boards?
> 
> Every time I asked a question that had no clear cut logical answer I got a warning for baiting.
> 
> Now what does this have to do with the OP? no idea....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.  And USPOL is a piece of shit.
Click to expand...


Nice people here, over there you have lunatics.


----------



## Si modo

Mr.Nick said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least this board tolerates free speech...
> 
> I used to post on a board called USpoliticsonline.com and I was continually warned and finally banned for asking progressives questions.... Reason? "baiting."
> 
> I thought debate was the purpose of political boards?
> 
> Every time I asked a question that had no clear cut logical answer I got a warning for baiting.
> 
> Now what does this have to do with the OP? no idea....
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  And USPOL is a piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice people here, over there you have lunatics.
Click to expand...

Oh, I would gander a guess that you only know the tip of the iceberg.

Anyway, welcome again.  The moderation here values free speech above almost all else.  There are only a couple of rules and they are crystal clear.

Good to have you around.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Si modo said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  And USPOL is a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice people here, over there you have lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I would gander a guess that you only know the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Anyway, welcome again.  The moderation here values free speech above almost all else.  There are only a couple of rules and they are crystal clear.
> 
> Good to have you around.
Click to expand...


Thank you, those who don't agree with me treat me like dog shit when all I ask for is a simple debate..

But you know if you been to USPOL...


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question I ask is this.  Does a man who beds married and engaged women and then puts them down for fucking him love and respect women?
> 
> I'm trying to understand.
> 
> IMO there is a difference between men who love women, and men who don't love women but just like to fuck them.
> 
> Maybe he just doesn't respect marriage or engagement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether I do or don't, how is this any concern of yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand that mentality.  I thought you might have some insight.  If you don't, no problem.
> 
> This is a thread about understanding women.  If men don't want to be understood, so be it.
Click to expand...


I don't understand your mentality, digging up posts I made back in February, why didn't you address them at the time? all I'm going to say if a woman isn't going to respect her marriage, why should I? sorry its not my job, there is no marriage police. Move to Saudi Arabia if thats what you want.


----------



## Sky Dancer

High_Gravity said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether I do or don't, how is this any concern of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand that mentality.  I thought you might have some insight.  If you don't, no problem.
> 
> This is a thread about understanding women.  If men don't want to be understood, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand your mentality, digging up posts I made back in February, why didn't you address them at the time? all I'm going to say if a woman isn't going to respect her marriage, why should I? sorry its not my job, there is no marriage police. Move to Saudi Arabia if thats what you want.
Click to expand...


Why should you respect someone else's marriage, even when the woman is confused and vulnerable?

We don't share the same ethics. 

I'm not interested in Saudi Arabia, but I'm you'd like to send me there.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand that mentality.  I thought you might have some insight.  If you don't, no problem.
> 
> This is a thread about understanding women.  If men don't want to be understood, so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand your mentality, digging up posts I made back in February, why didn't you address them at the time? all I'm going to say if a woman isn't going to respect her marriage, why should I? sorry its not my job, there is no marriage police. Move to Saudi Arabia if thats what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should you respect someone else's marriage, even when the woman is confused and vulnerable?
> 
> We don't share the same ethics.
> 
> I'm not interested in Saudi Arabia, but I'm you'd like to send me there.
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## AllieBaba

Mr.Nick said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude some chicks wont allow a guy to pay for her meal because she doesn't dig the dude shes with, others wont allow the guy to pay for the meal because they're feminists or don't believe in traditionalism, others won't allow the guy to pay for the meal out of kindness..
> 
> It's very weird.
> 
> Thats why I'm always like "you want to go get something to eat (or drink) its on me/my treat."
> 
> At least they understand who's paying beforehand.
> 
> I will say this tho - if you get a second date and the chick offers to pick up the tab on the second date - allow her to do so.
> 
> The best way to figure it out is to just have a good conversation about their philosophies, especially traditionalism.
> 
> If you listen and pay attention you will know what to do.
Click to expand...

 
The way I was raised...if you invite somebody out for a meal or an event...you pay.

If they invite, they pay.

It really doesn't matter what sex.


----------



## Warrior102

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...



Why in the world would you NOT want to pay for dinner ?


----------



## AllieBaba

Ekrem pondering females...he just picks up male hookers because he thinks they can educate him....really....


----------



## Swagger

Warrior102 said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world would you NOT want to pay for dinner ?
Click to expand...


Ekrem lives in Germany, and the Euro's been going through a bit of a rough patch. You figure it out. Other than that, (and going by past experience) he's as tight as a duck's butt/bum.


----------



## ekrem

Blagger said:


> Ekrem lives in Germany, and the Euro's been going through a bit of a rough patch. You figure it out. Other than that, (and going by past experience) he's as tight as a duck's butt/bum.



Yes, since January I live in Germany again.
German economy grew 3.6% last year and will grow 3.2% this year.
How's UK doing? Not so fine I guess...


----------



## Swagger

ekrem said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ekrem lives in Germany, and the Euro's been going through a bit of a rough patch. You figure it out. Other than that, (and going by past experience) he's as tight as a duck's butt/bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, since January I live in Germany again.
> German economy grew 3.6% last year and will grow 3.2% this year.
> How's UK doing? Not so fine I guess...
Click to expand...


Every economy across Europe is experiencing anticipated flux. Despite the cuts, the UK is weathering the storm by taking drastic, yet undeniably necessary fiscal counter-measures. Though I wouldn't want to be in Germany's cloggs when the Greeks default on the second bailout package, the impact of which will be felt mostly by the German economy. I suppose opting to remain outside of the single currency was a smart move afterall.


----------



## ekrem

Blagger said:


> Every economy across Europe is experiencing anticipated flux. Despite the cuts, the UK is weathering the storm by taking drastic, yet undeniably necessary fiscal counter-measures. Though I wouldn't want to be in Germany's cloggs when the Greeks default on the second bailout package, the impact of which will be felt mostly by the German economy. I suppose opting to remain outside of the single currency was a smart move afterall.



It totally profits Germany, as all the capital from crisis-countries comes to the only safe-heaven: Germany. And everyone wants to give credit to the State or German companies, which makes credits cheap.
The bailouts bring political influence.


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ekrem lives in Germany, and the Euro's been going through a bit of a rough patch. You figure it out. Other than that, (and going by past experience) he's as tight as a duck's butt/bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, since January I live in Germany again.
> German economy grew 3.6% last year and will grow 3.2% this year.
> How's UK doing? Not so fine I guess...
Click to expand...



yeah... but i bet Blagger understands women better then you do....and is gentleman  enough to picks up the tab.... 

I am also pretty sure he has enough balls to at least say hello to a woman he finds interesting. 

lets not be changing the subject now.


----------



## Swagger

syrenn said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ekrem lives in Germany, and the Euro's been going through a bit of a rough patch. You figure it out. Other than that, (and going by past experience) he's as tight as a duck's butt/bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, since January I live in Germany again.
> German economy grew 3.6% last year and will grow 3.2% this year.
> How's UK doing? Not so fine I guess...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... but i bet Blagger understands women better then you do....and is gentleman  enough to picks up the tab....
> 
> I am also pretty sure he has enough balls to at least say hello to a woman he finds interesting.
> 
> lets not be changing the subject now.
Click to expand...


As flattered as I'd otherwise be, syrenn, after I got married it was made perfectly clear (rather bluntly, too) by Lady Swagger/Blagger that I was no longer permitted to be interested in other women. Not unless I was prepared to sleep with one eye open, that is. My father-in-law is also in the proud possession of a vast array of firearms, and hails from North Carolina's back country, if you know what I mean.


----------



## syrenn

Blagger said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, since January I live in Germany again.
> German economy grew 3.6% last year and will grow 3.2% this year.
> How's UK doing? Not so fine I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... but i bet Blagger understands women better then you do....and is gentleman  enough to picks up the tab....
> 
> I am also pretty sure he has enough balls to at least say hello to a woman he finds interesting.
> 
> lets not be changing the subject now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As flattered as I'd otherwise be, syrenn, after I got married it was made perfectly clear (rather bluntly, too) by Lady Swagger/Blagger that I was no longer permitted to be interested in other women. Not unless I was prepared to sleep with one eye open, that is. My father-in-law is also in the proud possession of a vast array of firearms, and hails from North Carolina's back country, if you know what I mean.
Click to expand...



And?  Does that change anything i said about you?  


To damn bad muslim women are not as up front as mrs swaggar/blaggar.... about sleeping with an eye open...and having a father with a shotgun if she is treated badly....


----------



## Swagger

It doesn't change a thing, syrenn. 

And, by-and-large, muslim women don't have that fiercely protective disposition that my Southern Belle exudes so often. Seriously, I've seen her knock a tin can from a tree stump forty yards away with a Winchester rifle, and spit on the floor afterwards.


----------



## Sky Dancer

High_Gravity said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand your mentality, digging up posts I made back in February, why didn't you address them at the time? all I'm going to say if a woman isn't going to respect her marriage, why should I? sorry its not my job, there is no marriage police. Move to Saudi Arabia if thats what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you respect someone else's marriage, even when the woman is confused and vulnerable?
> 
> We don't share the same ethics.
> 
> I'm not interested in Saudi Arabia, but I'm you'd like to send me there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


Thanks for your honesty.  I bet you hoped I would come to harm traveling there.


----------



## syrenn

Blagger said:


> It doesn't change a thing, syrenn.
> 
> And, by-and-large, muslim women don't have that fiercely protective disposition that my Southern Belle exudes so often. Seriously, I've seen her knock a tin can from a tree stump forty yards away with a Winchester rifle, and spit on the floor afterwards.




Its all about self esteem.... ekreme does not understand that.  


woohoo...i think i would like mrs blagger very much....my kind of gal!


----------



## Sky Dancer

ekrem comes from a completely different culture than ours.  Why do you expect him to be Americanized?


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> ekrem comes from a completely different culture than ours.  Why do you expect him to be Americanized?




He asked the question on an American board.....of people with western ideas, opinions and lifestyle. 

If he wants a muslim slanted answer....go ask about sex and women on a muslim board. I am sure they would all lock step with his "ideas" If he does no want the ridicule of his ideas on "how women should behave" then i would suggest he shuts his idiot mouth or take the answers and learn from them.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem comes from a completely different culture than ours.  Why do you expect him to be Americanized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked the question on an American board.....of people with western ideas, opinions and lifestyle.
> 
> If he wants a muslim slanted answer....go ask about sex and women on a muslim board. I am sure they would all lock step with his "ideas" If he does no want the ridicule of his ideas on "how women should behave" then i would suggest he shuts his idiot mouth or take the answers and learn from them.
Click to expand...


I think it's great he's asking questions.  I don't see why he is being put down for it.  There are plenty of western men who have a lot to learn about loving women.

I don't consider someone asking a sincere question an "idiot".


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem comes from a completely different culture than ours.  Why do you expect him to be Americanized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked the question on an American board.....of people with western ideas, opinions and lifestyle.
> 
> If he wants a muslim slanted answer....go ask about sex and women on a muslim board. I am sure they would all lock step with his "ideas" If he does no want the ridicule of his ideas on "how women should behave" then i would suggest he shuts his idiot mouth or take the answers and learn from them.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's great he's asking questions.  I don't see why he is being put down for it.  There are plenty of western men who have a lot to learn about loving women.
Click to expand...



And you think ekrem....loves women?  I have serious doubts about that.... he loves what he can look at and fuck.... and that seems to be about it it terms of loving women. 

I think its great that he is asking questions too.... that does not mean he is going to like the answers. 

This thread was about ekrem....and his life and his inability to understand women... as i said before, he asked on and American board.... if he wants another answer...ask there. 

who knows...the answer may be club them on the head and drag them by the hair into a cave and who gives a shit about understanding them....just go on and fuck them.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked the question on an American board.....of people with western ideas, opinions and lifestyle.
> 
> If he wants a muslim slanted answer....go ask about sex and women on a muslim board. I am sure they would all lock step with his "ideas" If he does no want the ridicule of his ideas on "how women should behave" then i would suggest he shuts his idiot mouth or take the answers and learn from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's great he's asking questions.  I don't see why he is being put down for it.  There are plenty of western men who have a lot to learn about loving women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you think ekrem....loves women?  I have serious doubts about that.... he loves what he can look at and fuck.... and that seems to be about it it terms of loving women.
> 
> I think its great that he is asking questions too.... that does not mean he is going to like the answers.
> 
> This thread was about ekrem....and his life and his inability to understand women... as i said before, he asked on and American board.... if he wants another answer...ask there.
> 
> who knows...the answer may be club them on the head and drag them by the hair into a cave and who gives a shit about understanding them....just go on and fuck them.
Click to expand...


I don't think ekrem is any worse than high gravity.  He's got the same conquest goals as ekrem.  At least ekrem has the excuse that he's muslim.

I don't understand men who hit on women and then put them down for fucking them.  What's up with that?


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem comes from a completely different culture than ours.  Why do you expect him to be Americanized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked the question on an American board.....of people with western ideas, opinions and lifestyle.
> 
> If he wants a muslim slanted answer....go ask about sex and women on a muslim board. I am sure they would all lock step with his "ideas" If he does no want the ridicule of his ideas on "how women should behave" then i would suggest he shuts his idiot mouth or take the answers and learn from them.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's great he's asking questions.  I don't see why he is being put down for it.  There are plenty of western men who have a lot to learn about loving women.
> 
> I don't consider someone asking a sincere question an "idiot".
Click to expand...

Woah, there...it's time for your crazy train to make a stop into reality.

Ekrem treats women like livestock.  That's why he is being put down.

YOU think a man who has consentual sex deserves the shit you spewed at him and you cannot say a ting against someone who treats women like livestock.






Only a sick freak would not see anything wrong with a man who treats women as livestock.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ekrem and High Gravity are two of a kind.  Neither loves women.  They both like to fuck women, but neither is respectful and loving toward women.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's great he's asking questions.  I don't see why he is being put down for it.  There are plenty of western men who have a lot to learn about loving women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think ekrem....loves women?  I have serious doubts about that.... he loves what he can look at and fuck.... and that seems to be about it it terms of loving women.
> 
> I think its great that he is asking questions too.... that does not mean he is going to like the answers.
> 
> This thread was about ekrem....and his life and his inability to understand women... as i said before, he asked on and American board.... if he wants another answer...ask there.
> 
> who knows...the answer may be club them on the head and drag them by the hair into a cave and who gives a shit about understanding them....just go on and fuck them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think ekrem is any worse than high gravity.  He's got the same conquest goals as ekrem.  At least ekrem has the excuse that he's muslim.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

Of course you don't because you are a sick freak who needs professional help.



> ....  I don't understand men who hit on women and then put them down for fucking them.  What's up with that?


And, you are a pathological liar.  High did not put any woman down in this thread.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> Ekrem and High Gravity are two of a kind.  Neither loves women.  They both like to fuck women, but neither is respectful and loving toward women.


You are a pathological liar.


----------



## Sky Dancer

You are so easy to irritate si modo.

I've read several posts by High Gravity that put women down.  He has attitude when it comes to engaged and married women.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> You are so easy to irritate si modo.
> 
> I've read several posts by High Gravity that put women down.  He has attitude when it comes to engaged and married women.


Irrespective of your projecting your irritation at being called the liar you are, I actually enjoy this at this point.

So, as you are a pathological liar, there is no reason at all to believe you without your production of the post where he put the married woman he slept with down.

You couldn't do it yesterday, and you can't do it today.  And that is because it is something that exists only in your mind.

Here is the post that you keep lying about:





High_Gravity said:


> I had sex with a married woman before, I knew she was married but I just went up and talked to her, and an hour later I was getting it in. If her marriage is really worth anything she will tell you soon after you start talking to her.


----------



## Sky Dancer

I had sex with a married woman before, *I knew she was married *but I just went up and talked to her, and an hour later I was getting it in.

High Gravity

This shows he has no respect for married women.  On an earlier post, he bragged about fucking an engaged Muslim woman and then he called her a slur.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> Ekrem and High Gravity are two of a kind.  Neither loves women.  They both like to fuck women, but neither is respectful and loving toward women.





On no... not even in the same ball park. I think HG is very respectful towards women.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ekrem and High Gravity are two of a kind.  Neither loves women.  They both like to fuck women, but neither is respectful and loving toward women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On no... not even in the same ball park. I think HG is very respectful towards women.
Click to expand...


I haven't noticed that.  What I've seen is he has no respect for women who are engaged or married.

He preys on them, and then he puts them down for fucking him. 

Show me where he's very respectful toward women.  I haven't seen it.  He looks like a bird dog to me.  He's interested in other guys women.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> I had sex with a married woman before, *I knew she was married *but I just went up and talked to her, and an hour later I was getting it in.
> 
> High Gravity
> 
> This shows he has no respect for married women.
> 
> ....


You specifically said he "put her down".  That exists ONLY in your head.

And, any disrespect he has for women also exists ONLY in your head.



> .... On an earlier post, he bragged about fucking an engaged Muslim woman and then he called her a slur.


As you are a pathological liar, until you produce such a post, your claim stands as bullshit.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ekrem and High Gravity are two of a kind.  Neither loves women.  They both like to fuck women, but neither is respectful and loving toward women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On no... not even in the same ball park. I think HG is very respectful towards women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed that.  What I've seen is he has no respect for women who are engaged or married.
> 
> He preys on them, and then he puts them down for fucking him.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

Liar.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> I had sex with a married woman before, *I knew she was married *but I just went up and talked to her, and an hour later I was getting it in.
> 
> High Gravity
> 
> This shows he has no respect for married women.  On an earlier post, he bragged about fucking an engaged Muslim woman and then he called her a slur.




Just think... all western women are sluts in muslims views... regardless if they sleep with them or not. So you dear sky are a slut and worse..... so am i...and so is sy....  I somehow dont think that HG is of that opinion.

And if a married women is sleeping around.... well i would not exactly call her a holy relic.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ekrem and High Gravity are two of a kind.  Neither loves women.  They both like to fuck women, but neither is respectful and loving toward women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On no... not even in the same ball park. I think HG is very respectful towards women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed that.  What I've seen is he has no respect for women who are engaged or married.
> 
> He preys on them, and then he puts them down for fucking him.
> 
> Show me where he's very respectful toward women.  I haven't seen it.  He looks like a bird dog to me.  He's interested in other guys women.
Click to expand...

And, the OP who treats women as livestock is just fine in your fucked up head.


----------



## Sky Dancer

I posted my reasoning.  I've seen a ton of people criticise ekrem when high gravity isn't any better.


----------



## ekrem

I am fair to women, I don't promise them anything I won't deliver like raising their expectation into real love.
What you hear is what you get: The woman who gets to hear that I love her will be 99% the woman I'll marry.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had sex with a married woman before, *I knew she was married *but I just went up and talked to her, and an hour later I was getting it in.
> 
> High Gravity
> 
> This shows he has no respect for married women.  On an earlier post, he bragged about fucking an engaged Muslim woman and then he called her a slur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think... all western women are sluts in muslims views... regardless if they sleep with them or not. So you dear sky are a slut and worse..... so am i...and so is sy....  I somehow dont think that HG is of that opinion.
> 
> And if a married women is sleeping around.... well i would not exactly call her a holy relic.
Click to expand...


If a married woman has sex with someone other than her husband, she has committed adultery.

If a single man has sex with a married woman he has also committed adultery.

There are men who prey on vulnerable women who are having problems in their relationships.  I think it's disgusting.

Especially when they turn around and put down the woman for fucking them.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> I posted my reasoning.
> 
> ....


Liar.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ekrem and High Gravity are two of a kind.  Neither loves women.  They both like to fuck women, but neither is respectful and loving toward women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On no... not even in the same ball park. I think HG is very respectful towards women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed that.  What I've seen is he has no respect for women who are engaged or married.
> 
> He preys on them, and then he puts them down for fucking him.
> 
> Show me where he's very respectful toward women.  I haven't seen it.  He looks like a bird dog to me.  He's interested in other guys women.
Click to expand...


I only know my personal dealings with him on this board...and in them he has never been insulting. 

Again.... if a married woman is fucking him... she is what she is.... and the truth hurts at times.


----------



## Sky Dancer

ekrem said:


> I am fair to women, I don't promise them anything I won't deliver like raising their expectation into real love.
> What you hear is what you get: The woman who gets to hear that I love her will be 99% the woman I'll marry.



Do you hit on married women?


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had sex with a married woman before, *I knew she was married *but I just went up and talked to her, and an hour later I was getting it in.
> 
> High Gravity
> 
> This shows he has no respect for married women.  On an earlier post, he bragged about fucking an engaged Muslim woman and then he called her a slur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think... all western women are sluts in muslims views... regardless if they sleep with them or not. So you dear sky are a slut and worse..... so am i...and so is sy....  I somehow dont think that HG is of that opinion.
> 
> And if a married women is sleeping around.... well i would not exactly call her a holy relic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a married woman has sex with someone other than her husband, she has committed adultery.
> 
> If a single man has sex with a married woman he has also committed adultery.
Click to expand...

While you're on that undeserved high horse of yours against someone who has done nothing to deserve your insanity, what about a woman who sleeps with another woman, Sky?

You want to play the morality card, we will.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On no... not even in the same ball park. I think HG is very respectful towards women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed that.  What I've seen is he has no respect for women who are engaged or married.
> 
> He preys on them, and then he puts them down for fucking him.
> 
> Show me where he's very respectful toward women.  I haven't seen it.  He looks like a bird dog to me.  He's interested in other guys women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only know my personal dealings with him on this board...and in them he has never been insulting.
> 
> Again.... if a married woman is fucking him... she is what she is.... and the truth hurts at times.
Click to expand...


It's strange to me that you only fault the woman.  This is what gets me about morality issues in America.  Buddhists consider it sexual misconduct to sleep with someone who is in a marriage or committed relationship.

I've been faithful to my wife for 26 years, and you guys think High Gravity is more moral than I am.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had sex with a married woman before, *I knew she was married *but I just went up and talked to her, and an hour later I was getting it in.
> 
> High Gravity
> 
> This shows he has no respect for married women.  On an earlier post, he bragged about fucking an engaged Muslim woman and then he called her a slur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think... all western women are sluts in muslims views... regardless if they sleep with them or not. So you dear sky are a slut and worse..... so am i...and so is sy....  I somehow dont think that HG is of that opinion.
> 
> And if a married women is sleeping around.... well i would not exactly call her a holy relic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a married woman has sex with someone other than her husband, she has committed adultery.
> 
> If a single man has sex with a married woman he has also committed adultery.
Click to expand...


And you say that as if they are both sins.... tysk .


If a single women fucks someone...they are having sex. 
if a married women has sex with someone other then her husband...shes sleeping around and being a slut. 


It sucks when you call a spade a spade...


And just for shucks.... in my opinion... sluts are just people who enjoy sex. (men are sluts too)


----------



## ekrem

Sky Dancer said:


> Do you hit on married women?



No, I don't. There are enough single women out there.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed that.  What I've seen is he has no respect for women who are engaged or married.
> 
> He preys on them, and then he puts them down for fucking him.
> 
> Show me where he's very respectful toward women.  I haven't seen it.  He looks like a bird dog to me.  He's interested in other guys women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only know my personal dealings with him on this board...and in them he has never been insulting.
> 
> Again.... if a married woman is fucking him... she is what she is.... and the truth hurts at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's strange to me that you only fault the woman.
Click to expand...


Really?... i am faulting no one in any of the situations.


----------



## Sky Dancer

ekrem said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hit on married women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. There are enough single women out there.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  You are more respectful than High Gravity is to married women.


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hit on married women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. There are enough single women out there.
Click to expand...




No...you hit on their mothers, brothers and fathers first....


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hit on married women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. There are enough single women out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You are more respectful than High Gravity is to married women.
Click to expand...

And, how moral is a woman who sleeps with another woman, eh Sky?

Ever hear of glass houses?


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only know my personal dealings with him on this board...and in them he has never been insulting.
> 
> Again.... if a married woman is fucking him... she is what she is.... and the truth hurts at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange to me that you only fault the woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?... i am faulting no one in any of the situations.
Click to expand...


I say that the married woman and the man who fucks her are committing adultery.  When the man turns around and calls her a pig or a slut for it, that's misogyny.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hit on married women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. There are enough single women out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...you hit on their mothers, brothers and fathers first....
Click to expand...


He dates single women.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange to me that you only fault the woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?... i am faulting no one in any of the situations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say that the married woman and the man who fucks her are committing adultery.  When the man turns around and calls her a pig or a slut for it, that's misogyny.
Click to expand...

And, who did that?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. There are enough single women out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You are more respectful than High Gravity is to married women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, how moral is a woman who sleeps with another woman, eh Sky?
> 
> Ever hear of glass houses?
Click to expand...


In Buddhism, that I am faithful to my wife is moral.  We've been together for 26 years.

If you think that's a sin, fine.

I don't follow your moral code.  I follow precepts.  If you'd like me to post them I will.

Here's the one on sexual misconduct:

"Aware of the suffering caused by sexual misconduct, I undertake to cultivate responsibility and learn ways to protect the safety and integrity of individuals, couples, families, and society. I am determined not to engage in sexual relations without love and a long- term commitment. To preserve the happiness of myself and others, I am determined to respect my commitments and the commitments of others. I will do everything in my power to protect children from sexual abuse and to prevent couples and families from being broken by sexual misconduct."


----------



## Sky Dancer

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?... i am faulting no one in any of the situations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say that the married woman and the man who fucks her are committing adultery.  When the man turns around and calls her a pig or a slut for it, that's misogyny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, who did that?
Click to expand...


High Gravity bragged about fucking a Muslim woman who was engaged.  Then he turned around and insulted her for it.  Sounded to me that rather than be grateful that he got his rocks off, he hated her.


----------



## Swagger

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. There are enough single women out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...you hit on their mothers, brothers and fathers first....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He dates single women.
Click to expand...


And cattle. But just as long as they're single, and female... I think*.

*and hope.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Blagger said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...you hit on their mothers, brothers and fathers first....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He dates single women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And cattle. But just as long as they're single, and female... I hope.
Click to expand...


No, he doesn't.  Some men do see women as cattle, though.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange to me that you only fault the woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?... i am faulting no one in any of the situations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say that the married woman and the man who fucks her are committing adultery.  When the man turns around and calls her a pig or a slut for it, that's misogyny.
Click to expand...



For someone who is not a christian.. you sure seem to throw those christian morals and sins around..... just saying.  

I say... if a woman is sleeping around... they are engaging in consensual sex. The burden of morals is on her... not the man she is fucking.  

and why bother to make a comparison in the first place.... to muslims she is a slut for just being a western woman.. no fucking around evolved.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. There are enough single women out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...you hit on their mothers, brothers and fathers first....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He dates single women.
Click to expand...


he is afraid to talk to women... that is what this thread is about .....NOT HG or what he is up to.... 

ekrem arranges dates with the family.... not on his own...  

READ the damn thread sky....  and dont trun it into something it is not


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?... i am faulting no one in any of the situations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say that the married woman and the man who fucks her are committing adultery.  When the man turns around and calls her a pig or a slut for it, that's misogyny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who is not a christian.. you sure seem to throw those christian morals and sins around..... just saying.
> 
> I say... if a woman is sleeping around... they are engaging in consensual sex. The burden of morals is on her... not the man she is fucking.
> 
> and why bother to make a comparison in the first place.... to muslims she is a slut for just being a western woman.. no fucking around evolved.
Click to expand...

I am sick of posters telling me that I'm sinning because I'm a lesbian and that I don't have the right to be married. 

I just posted my sexual misconduct precept.

I understand that Christian morality, for High Gravity must include adultery.

I'm showing how it's different for me.

If you want to undestand women, then understand that women are whole persons, not just holes to stick it in.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...you hit on their mothers, brothers and fathers first....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He dates single women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is afraid to talk to women... that is what this thread is about .....NOT HG or what he is up to....
> 
> ekrem arranges dates with the family.... not on his own...
> 
> READ the damn thread sky....  and dont trun it into something it is not
Click to expand...



I'm commenting that some of the same people putting ekrem down ought to be cleaning up their own acts.  I respect ekrem for not sleeping with married women.

High Gravity opened himself up for a comment when he bragged about hitting on a married woman.

But I hear you.  This is the Ekrem bashing thread.  See ya.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say that the married woman and the man who fucks her are committing adultery.  When the man turns around and calls her a pig or a slut for it, that's misogyny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who is not a christian.. you sure seem to throw those christian morals and sins around..... just saying.
> 
> I say... if a woman is sleeping around... they are engaging in consensual sex. The burden of morals is on her... not the man she is fucking.
> 
> and why bother to make a comparison in the first place.... to muslims she is a slut for just being a western woman.. no fucking around evolved.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sick of posters telling me that I'm sinning because I'm a lesbian and that I don't have the right to be married.
> 
> I just posted my sexual misconduct precept.
> 
> I understand that Christian morality, for High Gravity must include adultery.
> 
> I'm showing how it's different for me.
> 
> *If you want to undestand women, then understand that women are whole persons, not just holes to stick it in.*
Click to expand...



Do i say you are sinning for being a lesbian? ...no i dont think so. I am however pointing out that to ekrem you a sinner...and a slut.... how if caught in his homelands...you would be killed.  

How do you know that HG is christian and that morality is what he lives by? As to chirstian morality...i would point you to those how preach it...and their lifestyles.... not so moral when you come down to it.... but it is real. 

The bolded part.... do try and explain that to muslims.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> He dates single women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is afraid to talk to women... that is what this thread is about .....NOT HG or what he is up to....
> 
> ekrem arranges dates with the family.... not on his own...
> 
> READ the damn thread sky....  and dont trun it into something it is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm commenting that some of the same people putting ekrem down ought to be cleaning up their own acts.  I respect ekrem for not sleeping with married women.
> 
> High Gravity opened himself up for a comment when he bragged about hitting on a married woman.
Click to expand...



Fine...respect him all you want. He is not fucking anyone....out of fear. I am quite sure of a married was half way interested in fucking him....ekrem would have no problems in the world.. fucking her and turning around and calling her a slut.... 

Again...read the damn thread sky.


----------



## ekrem

I never called a woman a slut outside of the Internet. I don't diss women with whom I have contact in real life because they had or have a relationship with me.

I never dated a married woman.

I don't lie to women so they have any expectations which I won't deliver.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is afraid to talk to women... that is what this thread is about .....NOT HG or what he is up to....
> 
> ekrem arranges dates with the family.... not on his own...
> 
> READ the damn thread sky....  and dont trun it into something it is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm commenting that some of the same people putting ekrem down ought to be cleaning up their own acts.  I respect ekrem for not sleeping with married women.
> 
> High Gravity opened himself up for a comment when he bragged about hitting on a married woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fine...respect him all you want. He is not fucking anyone....out of fear. I am quite sure of a married was half way interested in fucking him....ekrem would have no problems in the world.. fucking her and turning around and calling her a slut....
> 
> Again...read the damn thread sky.
Click to expand...


I have read the thread. 

No problem.  I don't have to post here.


----------



## Sky Dancer

ekrem said:


> I never called a woman a slut outside of the Internet. I don't diss women with whom I have contact in real life because they had or have a relationship with me.
> 
> I never dated a married woman.



If you call ANY woman a slut, you disrespect her.  I'm glad you don't diss women you have relationships with.

I'm glad you don't sleep with married women.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who is not a christian.. you sure seem to throw those christian morals and sins around..... just saying.
> 
> I say... if a woman is sleeping around... they are engaging in consensual sex. The burden of morals is on her... not the man she is fucking.
> 
> and why bother to make a comparison in the first place.... to muslims she is a slut for just being a western woman.. no fucking around evolved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sick of posters telling me that I'm sinning because I'm a lesbian and that I don't have the right to be married.
> 
> I just posted my sexual misconduct precept.
> 
> I understand that Christian morality, for High Gravity must include adultery.
> 
> I'm showing how it's different for me.
> 
> *If you want to undestand women, then understand that women are whole persons, not just holes to stick it in.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do i say you are sinning for being a lesbian? ...no i dont think so. I am however pointing out that to ekrem you a sinner...and a slut.... how if caught in his homelands...you would be killed.
> 
> How do you know that HG is christian and that morality is what he lives by? As to chirstian morality...i would point you to those how preach it...and their lifestyles.... not so moral when you come down to it.... but it is real.
> 
> The bolded part.... do try and explain that to muslims.
Click to expand...


No, you don't tell me I'm a sinner.  Si Modo did.  Christians do.  They think they are morally superior to everyone else.

HG is a Christian, BTW..


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> *I never called a woman a slut outside of the Internet.* I don't diss women with whom I have contact in real life because they had or have a relationship with me.
> 
> I never dated a married woman.








Right.... because you scared shitless to say it to a woman in person.... who knows... ya may get the shit beat out of you by her brother. 


however...your true feelings and self come out on the internet.....


----------



## Sky Dancer

Nobody's true feelings come out on the internet.  They get exaggerated on the internet.  Are you honestly putting down ekrem for being shy?

I'm absolutely NOT this passionate about issues as I am on message boards.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never called a woman a slut outside of the Internet. I don't diss women with whom I have contact in real life because they had or have a relationship with me.
> 
> I never dated a married woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you call ANY woman a slut, you disrespect her.  I'm glad you don't diss women you have relationships with.
> 
> I'm glad you don't sleep with married women.
Click to expand...



Right...so its alright for him to disrespect women on the internet..


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never called a woman a slut outside of the Internet. I don't diss women with whom I have contact in real life because they had or have a relationship with me.
> 
> I never dated a married woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you call ANY woman a slut, you disrespect her.  I'm glad you don't diss women you have relationships with.
> 
> I'm glad you don't sleep with married women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right...so its alright for him to disrespect women on the internet..
Click to expand...


No, it's not.  You seem to miss that I told him that calling any woman a slut, on the internet or in person is disrespectful and wrong.

People continually tell me I put words in their mouth, and you just did that to me.

I NEVER SAID IT IS OK FOR EKREM TO DISRESPECT WOMEN.  I POINTED OUT EKREM IS NOT ALONE IN DOING SO.

I hope you can read the bold and go back and read my post to ekrem.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You are more respectful than High Gravity is to married women.
> 
> 
> 
> And, how moral is a woman who sleeps with another woman, eh Sky?
> 
> Ever hear of glass houses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Buddhism, that I am faithful to my wife is moral.  We've been together for 26 years.
> 
> If you think that's a sin, fine.
> 
> I don't follow your moral code.  I follow precepts.  If you'd like me to post them I will.
> 
> Here's the one on sexual misconduct:
> 
> "Aware of the suffering caused by sexual misconduct, I undertake to cultivate responsibility and learn ways to protect the safety and integrity of individuals, couples, families, and society. I am determined not to engage in sexual relations without love and a long- term commitment. To preserve the happiness of myself and others, I am determined to respect my commitments and the commitments of others. I will do everything in my power to protect children from sexual abuse and to prevent couples and families from being broken by sexual misconduct."
Click to expand...

There you go making up views in your head for me.

I said nothing of sin.

You did.

However, I did say something of morals.

You judge High for something he did - had consentual sex with a married woman (whom he did not put down) - as immoral.  What makes what he did any more or less immoral than your being a lesbian?


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say that the married woman and the man who fucks her are committing adultery.  When the man turns around and calls her a pig or a slut for it, that's misogyny.
> 
> 
> 
> And, who did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> High Gravity bragged about fucking a Muslim woman who was engaged.  Then he turned around and insulted her for it.  Sounded to me that rather than be grateful that he got his rocks off, he hated her.
Click to expand...

As you are a pathological liar, your claim stands as bullshit until you produce the post where High said that.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> Nobody's true feelings come out on the internet.  They get exaggerated on the internet.  Are you honestly putting down ekrem for being shy?
> 
> I'm absolutely NOT this passionate about issues as I am on message boards.




Actually no...


if you read the thread i was trying to help him....


but as all threads do...it took a bit of a turn


----------



## Sky Dancer

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, how moral is a woman who sleeps with another woman, eh Sky?
> 
> Ever hear of glass houses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Buddhism, that I am faithful to my wife is moral.  We've been together for 26 years.
> 
> If you think that's a sin, fine.
> 
> I don't follow your moral code.  I follow precepts.  If you'd like me to post them I will.
> 
> Here's the one on sexual misconduct:
> 
> "Aware of the suffering caused by sexual misconduct, I undertake to cultivate responsibility and learn ways to protect the safety and integrity of individuals, couples, families, and society. I am determined not to engage in sexual relations without love and a long- term commitment. To preserve the happiness of myself and others, I am determined to respect my commitments and the commitments of others. I will do everything in my power to protect children from sexual abuse and to prevent couples and families from being broken by sexual misconduct."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go making up views in your head for me.
> 
> I said nothing of sin.
> 
> You did.
> 
> However, I did say something of morals.
> 
> You judge High for something he did - had consentual sex with a married woman (whom he did not put down) - as immoral.  What makes what he did any more or less immoral than your being a lesbian?
Click to expand...


You said people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.  You said it is immoral for me to be married to my wife.

I show that Buddhist morals are more exacting and stricter than Christian ones.

YOU JUDGE ME, and you put me down for judging someone else.  Kind of hypocritical, isn't it?

If you read the earlier posts to high gravity by me I was asking him how he could do that, how he justified sleeping with other men's wives to himself.

He has since explained it.  He doesn't think he's doing anything wrong.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> He dates single women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is afraid to talk to women... that is what this thread is about .....NOT HG or what he is up to....
> 
> ekrem arranges dates with the family.... not on his own...
> 
> READ the damn thread sky....  and dont trun it into something it is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm commenting that some of the same people putting ekrem down ought to be cleaning up their own acts.  I respect ekrem for not sleeping with married women.
> 
> High Gravity opened himself up for a comment when he bragged about hitting on a married woman.
> 
> But I hear you.  This is the Ekrem bashing thread.  See ya.
Click to expand...

Apparently you also respect him for purchasing a woman.  Apparently you also respect him for distrusting a woman who says she is a virgin and inspecting the fuck bed for signs that she is a virgin.

Yeah, you are a flaming hypocrite.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody's true feelings come out on the internet.  They get exaggerated on the internet.  Are you honestly putting down ekrem for being shy?
> 
> I'm absolutely NOT this passionate about issues as I am on message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no...
> 
> 
> if you read the thread i was trying to help him....
> 
> 
> but as all threads do...it took a bit of a turn
Click to expand...


I did see to trying to help him, and I also read a lot of putdowns of him.  I think people like to pick on the couple of Muslims who happen to post here.

Ridicule is the biggest entertainment on this message board.


----------



## ekrem

syrenn said:


> Right.... because you scared shitless to say it to a woman in person.... who knows... ya may get the shit beat out of you by her brother.
> 
> 
> however...your true feelings and self come out on the internet.....



You make a lot of assumptions and accusations these days.
Continue and you'll land on ignore-list just like Si Modo.


----------



## oracle

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...



1:It's absolutely a test women always have an alterior motive. 2:She wants to make sure you never ask her to cook again. (This trick also works in reverse, try it with laundry guys). 3: take what you learn after a few dates and move on. Once a woman knows you are on to them, it becomes an exercise in futility. The contest of wills will end in you conceding to get sex, but not before you do many irritating random tasks. It is easier to take what you've learned to get the drop on the next hapless victim.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is afraid to talk to women... that is what this thread is about .....NOT HG or what he is up to....
> 
> ekrem arranges dates with the family.... not on his own...
> 
> READ the damn thread sky....  and dont trun it into something it is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm commenting that some of the same people putting ekrem down ought to be cleaning up their own acts.  I respect ekrem for not sleeping with married women.
> 
> High Gravity opened himself up for a comment when he bragged about hitting on a married woman.
> 
> But I hear you.  This is the Ekrem bashing thread.  See ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you also respect him for purchasing a woman.  Apparently you also respect him for distrusting a woman who says she is a virgin and inspecting the fuck bed for signs that she is a virgin.
> 
> Yeah, you are a flaming hypocrite.
Click to expand...


SHOW ME ONE POST THAT SHOWS ME RESPECTING HIM FOR PURCHASING A WOMAN.  SHOW ME ONE POST I'VE WRITTEN THAT SHOWS ME RESPECTING HIM FOR NOT BELIEVING A WOMAN IS A VIRGIN.

I'm no hypocrite, but you dear, are a liar.  I NEVER said any such thing.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you call ANY woman a slut, you disrespect her.  I'm glad you don't diss women you have relationships with.
> 
> I'm glad you don't sleep with married women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...so its alright for him to disrespect women on the internet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not.  You seem to miss that I told him that calling any woman a slut, on the internet or in person is disrespectful and wrong.
> 
> People continually tell me I put words in their mouth, and you just did that to me.
> 
> I NEVER SAID IT IS OK FOR EKREM TO DISRESPECT WOMEN.  I POINTED OUT EKREM IS NOT ALONE IN DOING SO.
> 
> I hope you can read the bold and go back and read my post to ekrem.
Click to expand...





ekrem said:


> *I never called a woman a slut outside of the Internet.* I don't diss women with whom I have contact in real life because they had or have a relationship with me.
> 
> I never dated a married woman.
> 
> I don't lie to women so they have any expectations which I won't deliver.






ekrem said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the sexiest men alive would never call a woman an old hag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The participants I am talking to in this thread are not considered "women" by me, but anonymous people who all have different kinds of problems.
> They have no respect *and I've no respect for them, simple as that.*
Click to expand...



He just said he had no problem calling women sluts so long as it was on the internet.....

He says himself he has no respect for the women here on the forum...


i read what you said about calling women sluts...it posted as i was posting.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Si Modo


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Buddhism, that I am faithful to my wife is moral.  We've been together for 26 years.
> 
> If you think that's a sin, fine.
> 
> I don't follow your moral code.  I follow precepts.  If you'd like me to post them I will.
> 
> Here's the one on sexual misconduct:
> 
> "Aware of the suffering caused by sexual misconduct, I undertake to cultivate responsibility and learn ways to protect the safety and integrity of individuals, couples, families, and society. I am determined not to engage in sexual relations without love and a long- term commitment. To preserve the happiness of myself and others, I am determined to respect my commitments and the commitments of others. I will do everything in my power to protect children from sexual abuse and to prevent couples and families from being broken by sexual misconduct."
> 
> 
> 
> There you go making up views in your head for me.
> 
> I said nothing of sin.
> 
> You did.
> 
> However, I did say something of morals.
> 
> You judge High for something he did - had consentual sex with a married woman (whom he did not put down) - as immoral.  What makes what he did any more or less immoral than your being a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> .....
Click to expand...

Yes I did.  You finally got something right.



> ....  You said it is immoral for me to be married to my wife.
> 
> ....


Where did I say that?

Lunatic.



> ....  I show that Buddhist morals are more exacting and stricter than Christian ones.
> 
> ....


Why do I care?



> ....  YOU JUDGE ME, and you put me down for judging someone else.
> 
> ....


Exactly, I do judge you for judging High because you are in no position to do so.  



> ....  Kind of hypocritical, isn't it?
> 
> ....


Not in the least when I judge you to be the flaming hypocrite that you are.



> ....  If you read the earlier posts to high gravity by me I was asking him how he could do that, how he justified sleeping with other men's wives to himself.
> 
> He has since explained it.  He doesn't think he's doing anything wrong.


Nope he doesn't yet you judge him.

And, if someone DARES judge you for being a lesbian - something you see nothing wrong with being - you are offended.

That makes you a flaming hypocrite.


----------



## ekrem

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...so its alright for him to disrespect women on the internet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not.  You seem to miss that I told him that calling any woman a slut, on the internet or in person is disrespectful and wrong.
> 
> People continually tell me I put words in their mouth, and you just did that to me.
> 
> I NEVER SAID IT IS OK FOR EKREM TO DISRESPECT WOMEN.  I POINTED OUT EKREM IS NOT ALONE IN DOING SO.
> 
> I hope you can read the bold and go back and read my post to ekrem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the sexiest men alive would never call a woman an old hag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The participants I am talking to in this thread are not considered "women" by me, but anonymous people who all have different kinds of problems.
> They have no respect *and I've no respect for them, simple as that.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He just said he had no problem calling women sluts so long as it was on the internet.....
> 
> He says himself he has no respect for the women here on the forum...
> 
> 
> i read what you said about calling women sluts...it posted as i was posting.
Click to expand...



I've no respect for either Si Modo or Alliebaba.
Why should I?
Alliebaba accused me to have sexual affinity to little boys.

Respect to those who deserve respect!


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...so its alright for him to disrespect women on the internet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not.  You seem to miss that I told him that calling any woman a slut, on the internet or in person is disrespectful and wrong.
> 
> People continually tell me I put words in their mouth, and you just did that to me.
> 
> I NEVER SAID IT IS OK FOR EKREM TO DISRESPECT WOMEN.  I POINTED OUT EKREM IS NOT ALONE IN DOING SO.
> 
> I hope you can read the bold and go back and read my post to ekrem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the sexiest men alive would never call a woman an old hag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The participants I am talking to in this thread are not considered "women" by me, but anonymous people who all have different kinds of problems.
> They have no respect *and I've no respect for them, simple as that.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He just said he had no problem calling women sluts so long as it was on the internet.....
> 
> He says himself he has no respect for the women here on the forum...
> 
> 
> i read what you said about calling women sluts...it posted as i was posting.
Click to expand...


And you pal Si Modo is making up lies about me at this very moment.  I NEVER said aany of the things she's accused me of.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm commenting that some of the same people putting ekrem down ought to be cleaning up their own acts.  I respect ekrem for not sleeping with married women.
> 
> High Gravity opened himself up for a comment when he bragged about hitting on a married woman.
> 
> But I hear you.  This is the Ekrem bashing thread.  See ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you also respect him for purchasing a woman.  Apparently you also respect him for distrusting a woman who says she is a virgin and inspecting the fuck bed for signs that she is a virgin.
> 
> Yeah, you are a flaming hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHOW ME ONE POST THAT SHOWS ME RESPECTING HIM FOR PURCHASING A WOMAN.  SHOW ME ONE POST I'VE WRITTEN THAT SHOWS ME RESPECTING HIM FOR NOT BELIEVING A WOMAN IS A VIRGIN.
> 
> I'm no hypocrite, but you dear, are a liar.  I NEVER said any such thing.
Click to expand...

The better question is for YOU to actually post something about that.

But, you're too busy judging High for having consentual sex.

Judging him while getting so offended if someone dares judge your being a lesbian is hypocritical.  Judging him while not making a peep about the OP is hypocritical.  No lie there.


----------



## Sky Dancer

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not.  You seem to miss that I told him that calling any woman a slut, on the internet or in person is disrespectful and wrong.
> 
> People continually tell me I put words in their mouth, and you just did that to me.
> 
> I NEVER SAID IT IS OK FOR EKREM TO DISRESPECT WOMEN.  I POINTED OUT EKREM IS NOT ALONE IN DOING SO.
> 
> I hope you can read the bold and go back and read my post to ekrem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The participants I am talking to in this thread are not considered "women" by me, but anonymous people who all have different kinds of problems.
> They have no respect *and I've no respect for them, simple as that.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He just said he had no problem calling women sluts so long as it was on the internet.....
> 
> He says himself he has no respect for the women here on the forum...
> 
> 
> i read what you said about calling women sluts...it posted as i was posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've no respect for either Si Modo or Alliebaba.
> Why should I?
> Alliebaba accused me to have sexual affinity to little boys.
Click to expand...


That was wrong of her to call you a pedophile.  It's typical of Allie and Si Modo to accuse people of things they haven't said.

Nonetheless, you've said some things about women that are wrong.  It's natural for women to criticise you for those.


----------



## oracle

ekrem said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you just want a baby maker?
> 
> So sorry for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reproduction and securing the family line is what it is all about on this earth.
> I value family and if I wanted a random baby-maker, I could have already made children in the last 3-4 years as I could feed them from a secure financial position although I am no rich and have no big money savings.
> Friendships are also important, but at the end of the day your own family-structure counts.
> 
> Why would I marry a woman if WE are not planning to raise children?
> If a woman gets pregnant from me, I would marry her, so it is all about being cautious and not making the wrong woman pregnant.
> Assuming that the wrong woman would get pregnant, I would marry her and commit my life into that role.
Click to expand...


Let me start by saying: welcome to America Pedro. Either learn the purpose of a condom OR, keep your gun in your holster, until you have established a meaningful relationship that has ALREADY blossomed into a marriage m'kay


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> And you pal Si Modo is making up lies about me at this very moment.  I NEVER said aany of the things she's accused me of.




From what i see sky.... si is asking that you link to what you say HG "said" 


or are you retracting what you claim HG said?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you also respect him for purchasing a woman.  Apparently you also respect him for distrusting a woman who says she is a virgin and inspecting the fuck bed for signs that she is a virgin.
> 
> Yeah, you are a flaming hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOW ME ONE POST THAT SHOWS ME RESPECTING HIM FOR PURCHASING A WOMAN.  SHOW ME ONE POST I'VE WRITTEN THAT SHOWS ME RESPECTING HIM FOR NOT BELIEVING A WOMAN IS A VIRGIN.
> 
> I'm no hypocrite, but you dear, are a liar.  I NEVER said any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The better question is for YOU to actually post something about that.
> 
> But, you're too busy judging High for having consentual sex.
Click to expand...


I have.  You ignore every post I write that doesn't match your hateful stereotype of me.

I say high gravity has no business taking the high road with ekrem.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you pal Si Modo is making up lies about me at this very moment.  I NEVER said aany of the things she's accused me of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what i see sky.... si is asking that you link to what you say HG "said"
> 
> 
> or are you retracting what you claim HG said?
Click to expand...


It would take too long to find the post.  I doubt High Gravity will deny bragging about bedding an engaged Muslim woman and then putting her down for fucking him.

It's bad enough he hit on her knowing she was engaged, it's worse that he put her down for it.

Of course, his whole environment of seduction is a bar.  Who knows how drunk this woman was.

But I suppose you think if she's drunk, it's ok.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not.  You seem to miss that I told him that calling any woman a slut, on the internet or in person is disrespectful and wrong.
> 
> People continually tell me I put words in their mouth, and you just did that to me.
> 
> I NEVER SAID IT IS OK FOR EKREM TO DISRESPECT WOMEN.  I POINTED OUT EKREM IS NOT ALONE IN DOING SO.
> 
> I hope you can read the bold and go back and read my post to ekrem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The participants I am talking to in this thread are not considered "women" by me, but anonymous people who all have different kinds of problems.
> They have no respect *and I've no respect for them, simple as that.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He just said he had no problem calling women sluts so long as it was on the internet.....
> 
> He says himself he has no respect for the women here on the forum...
> 
> 
> i read what you said about calling women sluts...it posted as i was posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you pal Si Modo is making up lies about me at this very moment.  I NEVER said aany of the things she's accused me of.
Click to expand...

What lies?  That you are lying about High?  You are.

That you are being judgmental of High?  You are.

That you are a lesbian who gets her panties in a wad if anyone dares judge her?  You are.

That you make shit up in your head about others that has nothing to do with reality and consistently lie?  You are.

Etc.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you pal Si Modo is making up lies about me at this very moment.  I NEVER said aany of the things she's accused me of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what i see sky.... si is asking that you link to what you say HG "said"
> 
> 
> or are you retracting what you claim HG said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would take too long to find the post.  I doubt High Gravity will deny bragging about bedding an engaged Muslim woman and then putting her down for fucking him.
Click to expand...

And, after being outed soooooo many times for lying, why should anyone take your word for much of anything?

As I said, your claim stands as bullshit until you can produce the post you keep referring to.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He just said he had no problem calling women sluts so long as it was on the internet.....
> 
> He says himself he has no respect for the women here on the forum...
> 
> 
> i read what you said about calling women sluts...it posted as i was posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you pal Si Modo is making up lies about me at this very moment.  I NEVER said aany of the things she's accused me of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies?  That you are lying about High?  You are.
> 
> That you are being judgmental of High?  You are.
> 
> That you are a lesbian who gets her panties in a wad if anyone dares judge her?  You are.
> 
> That you make shit up in your head about others that has nothing to do with reality and consistently lie?  You are.
> 
> Etc.
Click to expand...


YOU are a liar.  I proved it on this thread.  Post # 343

What difference is it to you that I'm a lesbian?  Got a problem with gay people?


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHOW ME ONE POST THAT SHOWS ME RESPECTING HIM FOR PURCHASING A WOMAN.  SHOW ME ONE POST I'VE WRITTEN THAT SHOWS ME RESPECTING HIM FOR NOT BELIEVING A WOMAN IS A VIRGIN.
> 
> I'm no hypocrite, but you dear, are a liar.  I NEVER said any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> The better question is for YOU to actually post something about that.
> 
> But, you're too busy judging High for having consentual sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

Liar.  



> ....  You ignore every post I write that doesn't match your hateful stereotype of me.
> 
> ....


Willful victim.



> ...  I say high gravity has no business taking the high road with ekrem.


And YOU have zero business taking the high road with High.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what i see sky.... si is asking that you link to what you say HG "said"
> 
> 
> or are you retracting what you claim HG said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would take too long to find the post.  I doubt High Gravity will deny bragging about bedding an engaged Muslim woman and then putting her down for fucking him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, after being outed soooooo many times for lying, why should anyone take your word for much of anything?
> 
> As I said, your claim stands as bullshit until you can produce the post you keep referring to.
Click to expand...


High Gravity remembers the post.  That's good enough for me.  I'm not going to spend all night looking for it to prove it to you.

Your opinion of me is worth shit.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you pal Si Modo is making up lies about me at this very moment.  I NEVER said aany of the things she's accused me of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what i see sky.... si is asking that you link to what you say HG "said"
> 
> 
> or are you retracting what you claim HG said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would take too long to find the post.  I doubt High Gravity will deny bragging about bedding an engaged Muslim woman and then putting her down for fucking him.
> 
> It's bad enough he hit on her knowing she was engaged, it's worse that he put her down for it.
Click to expand...



Sorry sky...then ya don't have a leg to stand on if you cant post the quote.... 

I dont know about you sky...but i call a spade a spade. Considering it was an engaged muslim women... SHE knew EXACTLY what she was doing.... in her OWN  "religion" doing what she did would make her a "slut"..... so IF HG said that about her its nothing she did not except for herself. ... she knew it would be said about her and accepted it. 

Spade a spade...


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you pal Si Modo is making up lies about me at this very moment.  I NEVER said aany of the things she's accused me of.
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?  That you are lying about High?  You are.
> 
> That you are being judgmental of High?  You are.
> 
> That you are a lesbian who gets her panties in a wad if anyone dares judge her?  You are.
> 
> That you make shit up in your head about others that has nothing to do with reality and consistently lie?  You are.
> 
> Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are a liar.  I proved it on this thread.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

You proved NOTHING in this thread except for the fact that you make shit up in your head that has nothing to do with anything in this world.



> .... What difference is it to you that I'm a lesbian?
> 
> Got a problem with gay people?


I bet the willful victim in you really wants me to.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you pal Si Modo is making up lies about me at this very moment.  I NEVER said aany of the things she's accused me of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what i see sky.... si is asking that you link to what you say HG "said"
> 
> 
> or are you retracting what you claim HG said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would take too long to find the post.  I doubt High Gravity will deny bragging about bedding an engaged Muslim woman and then putting her down for fucking him.
> 
> It's bad enough he hit on her knowing she was engaged, it's worse that he put her down for it.
> 
> Of course, his whole environment of seduction is a bar.  Who knows how drunk this woman was.
> 
> But I suppose you think if she's drunk, it's ok.
Click to expand...



muslims dont drink....so why would she be in a bar?


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would take too long to find the post.  I doubt High Gravity will deny bragging about bedding an engaged Muslim woman and then putting her down for fucking him.
> 
> 
> 
> And, after being outed soooooo many times for lying, why should anyone take your word for much of anything?
> 
> As I said, your claim stands as bullshit until you can produce the post you keep referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> High Gravity remembers the post.  That's good enough for me.  I'm not going to spend all night looking for it to prove it to you.
> 
> Your opinion of me is worth shit.
Click to expand...

It's not my opinion, it's simple logic.

You made a claim, the burden is on you to back it up, you didn't and refuse to.  So, it stands as bullshit until YOU do.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you pal Si Modo is making up lies about me at this very moment.  I NEVER said aany of the things she's accused me of.
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?  That you are lying about High?  You are.
> 
> That you are being judgmental of High?  You are.
> 
> That you are a lesbian who gets her panties in a wad if anyone dares judge her?  You are.
> 
> That you make shit up in your head about others that has nothing to do with reality and consistently lie?  You are.
> 
> Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are a liar.  I proved it on this thread.  Post # 343
> 
> What difference is it to you that I'm a lesbian?  Got a problem with gay people?
Click to expand...

This is post 343.  You do nothing of the sort.





Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm commenting that some of the same people putting ekrem down ought to be cleaning up their own acts.  I respect ekrem for not sleeping with married women.
> 
> High Gravity opened himself up for a comment when he bragged about hitting on a married woman.
> 
> But I hear you.  This is the Ekrem bashing thread.  See ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you also respect him for purchasing a woman.  Apparently you also respect him for distrusting a woman who says she is a virgin and inspecting the fuck bed for signs that she is a virgin.
> 
> Yeah, you are a flaming hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHOW ME ONE POST THAT SHOWS ME RESPECTING HIM FOR PURCHASING A WOMAN.  SHOW ME ONE POST I'VE WRITTEN THAT SHOWS ME RESPECTING HIM FOR NOT BELIEVING A WOMAN IS A VIRGIN.
> 
> I'm no hypocrite, but you dear, are a liar.  I NEVER said any such thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm commenting that some of the same people putting ekrem down ought to be cleaning up their own acts.  I respect ekrem for not sleeping with married women.
> 
> High Gravity opened himself up for a comment when he bragged about hitting on a married woman.
> 
> But I hear you.  This is the Ekrem bashing thread.  See ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you also respect him for purchasing a woman.  Apparently you also respect him for distrusting a woman who says she is a virgin and inspecting the fuck bed for signs that she is a virgin.
> 
> Yeah, you are a flaming hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHOW ME ONE POST THAT SHOWS ME RESPECTING HIM FOR PURCHASING A WOMAN.  SHOW ME ONE POST I'VE WRITTEN THAT SHOWS ME RESPECTING HIM FOR NOT BELIEVING A WOMAN IS A VIRGIN.
> 
> I'm no hypocrite, but you dear, are a liar.  I NEVER said any such thing.
Click to expand...









No.. but you do thank him for disrespecting them and insulting them...

you thanked him for this post.

just saying....



ekrem said:


> AllieBaba is a fruit.
> A dried fruit when it comes to something specific.
> 
> Ain't getting real love. Her behavior is prime example for someone who is sexually frustrated.
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/498/aniczonengabid915967s.jpg


----------



## ekrem

I never purchased a woman outside of bordello when I was a teenager.

So stop your accusations.


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> I never purchased a woman outside of bordello when I was a teenager.
> 
> So stop your accusations.











so ya  had to pay for sex! 

Do tell ...did you respect her in the morning?


----------



## ekrem

syrenn said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never purchased a woman outside of bordello when I was a teenager.
> 
> So stop your accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so ya  had to pay for sex!
> 
> Do tell ...did you respect her in the morning?
Click to expand...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/2301119-post140.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never purchased a woman outside of bordello when I was a teenager.
> 
> So stop your accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so ya  had to pay for sex!
> 
> Do tell ...did you respect her in the morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2301119-post140.html
Click to expand...


Would it be acceptable to you if your future bride went to a bordello and had sex with a male prostitute?


----------



## ekrem

Rat in the Hat said:


> Would it be acceptable to you if your future bride went to a bordello and had sex with a male prostitute?



I don't demand a "future bride" to be a virgin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be acceptable to you if your future bride went to a bordello and had sex with a male prostitute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't demand a "future bride" to be a virgin.
Click to expand...


You're evading the question.


----------



## ekrem

Rat in the Hat said:


> You're evading the question.



In which world do you live to expect a woman telling her lover that she had sex with a male prostitute?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're evading the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which world do you live to expect a woman telling her lover that she had sex with a male prostitute?
Click to expand...


More evasion.

Let's ask it this way. Would you marry a woman if you found out she was with a male prostitute?


----------



## ekrem

Rat in the Hat said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're evading the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which world do you live to expect a woman telling her lover that she had sex with a male prostitute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More evasion.
> 
> Let's ask it this way. Would you marry a woman if you found out she was with a male prostitute?
Click to expand...


Depends, but more No then Yes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> In which world do you live to expect a woman telling her lover that she had sex with a male prostitute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More evasion.
> 
> Let's ask it this way. Would you marry a woman if you found out she was with a male prostitute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends, but more No then Yes.
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## ekrem

Rat in the Hat said:


> Why?



What why?
Some things you don't know until you are confronted with the situation.


----------



## St.Blues

Heated thread....... I like it!


Blues


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What why?
> Some things you don't know until you are confronted with the situation.
Click to expand...


I don't see a situation to confront. If it's OK for you to see a prostitute, then it should also be OK if she does.


----------



## ekrem

Rat in the Hat said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What why?
> Some things you don't know until you are confronted with the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see a situation to confront. If it's OK for you to see a prostitute, then it should also be OK if she does.
Click to expand...



Fine, then go out and look for a woman that had contact with male prostitute to marry.
Leave me alone with your non-issue debates.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What why?
> Some things you don't know until you are confronted with the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a situation to confront. If it's OK for you to see a prostitute, then it should also be OK if she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, then go out and look for a woman that had contact with male prostitute to marry.
> Leave me alone with your non-issue debates.
Click to expand...


First, I don't need to look for a woman to marry. I've been happily married for 20 years.

Second, it's obvious that you do want a virgin, yet you can play around as much as you want.

Have a nice life, hypocrite.


----------



## ekrem

Rat in the Hat said:


> First, I don't need to look for a woman to marry. I've been happily married for 20 years.
> 
> Second, it's obvious that you do want a virgin, yet you can play around as much as you want.
> 
> Have a nice life, hypocrite.



I already stated, that I don't demand a "future wife" to be a virgin.
Next time read.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

You want all the sex you can get, yet you don't want her to have the same privilege.

It's obvious that yes, you do want a virgin.


----------



## ekrem

Rat in the Hat said:


> You want all the sex you can get, yet you don't want her to have the same privilege.
> 
> It's obvious that yes, you do want a virgin.



Whatever you say


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want all the sex you can get, yet you don't want her to have the same privilege.
> 
> It's obvious that yes, you do want a virgin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you say
Click to expand...


Just going by what you are posting, chief.


----------



## ekrem

Rat in the Hat said:


> Just going by what you are posting, chief.



Then your teacher in school didn't do well teaching you reading skills.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I can read perfectly fine.

I read your link where you stated;



> I had the first sex with a prostitute. Speedy Gonzalez with no emotions. Total fail, I marched into the room and said: "It is my first time" in expectation of being someone special in-front of a woman who does this all for money



Then, when asked if you would marry a woman who was with a male prostitute, you said this;



> Depends, but more No then Yes.



It's obvious you have 2 sets of standards. One for you, and another for women.

And you want to find a wife that meets your standards?

Good luck with that.


----------



## ekrem

The only difference in deviating standards displayed here is your reading skills.
No leave me alone with your problems, whatever they maybe.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> The only difference in deviating standards displayed here is your reading skills.
> No leave me alone with your problems, whatever they maybe.



My problem is your primitive double standards regarding men and women. You refuse to see women as your equal.


----------



## ekrem

Rat in the Hat said:


> My problem is your primitive double standards regarding men and women. You refuse to see women as your equal.



Your problems are not my problems.
Don't take yourself too important.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ekrem has never had close personal contact with women, Rat.


----------



## Si modo

What's the current cost of a wife right now, Ekrem?  A wife that would be suitable to you?


----------



## syrenn

Si modo said:


> What's the current cost of a wife right now, Ekrem?  A wife that would be suitable to you?




You would have to ask his mother.... she does all his pandering.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is your primitive double standards regarding men and women. You refuse to see women as your equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your problems are not my problems.
> Don't take yourself too important.
Click to expand...


Where did I ever say I thought of myself as important? It seems you're the one with reading difficulties.

I just see myself as a man on the journey of life. And I see women as fellow travelers, not bystanders, as you seem to see them.


----------



## ekrem

Rat in the Hat said:


> I just see myself as a man on the journey of life.



Tell it someone who is interested in the tales of your journey.
I am not interested in it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just see myself as a man on the journey of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell it someone who is interested in the tales of your journey.
> I am not interested in it.
Click to expand...


Of course not. You're only interested in getting laid. As often as possible.

And you'll pay to get it, if you have to.


----------



## ekrem

syrenn said:


> You would have to ask his mother.... she does all his pandering.



It is forbidden by law to buy any women, but if it were legal the cheapest would cost still more then Si Modo.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to ask his mother.... she does all his pandering.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It is forbidden by law to buy any women*, but if it were legal the cheapest would cost still more then Si Modo.
Click to expand...


Really? Well, you better go and explain to your good buddy Sunni Man that he broke the law.



> My wife is from another country.
> 
> And no, I am not going to discuss the exact amount of her bride price.
> 
> Her father was the one who set the exact number.
> 
> Little did he know I would have given him twice his asking price.
> 
> Now that we have been married for a while and I see what an obedient woman she is.
> 
> I would have gladly have given him any size herd in exchange for her.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/3896918-post840.html


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to ask his mother.... she does all his pandering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is forbidden by law to buy any women, but if it were legal the cheapest would cost still more then Si Modo.
Click to expand...


I guess you need to look up the word pandering.


----------



## saltshaker

DOUBLE DAMN! 398 posts, uh no, mine makes 399. On a post that started basicly about dating rituals. Before one goes to this much again, maybe they should just consider drinking a 12 pack and taking advantage of themselves.


----------



## ekrem

Rat in the Hat said:


> Well, you better go and explain to your good buddy Sunni Man



1. What Sunni does is none of my business.
2. I never said Sunni is my buddy.

A lot of accusations and assumptions going on today.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you better go and explain to your good buddy Sunni Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What Sunni does is none of my business.
> 2. I never said Sunni is my buddy.
> 
> A lot of accusations and assumptions going on today.
Click to expand...


Why did you leave out the part about the Muslim bride price?

Too close to what you expect in a wife? For her to be property to be bought and sold?


----------



## ekrem

Rat in the Hat said:


> Too close to what you expect in a wife? For her to be property to be bought and sold?



Fucker, I showed patience with you.
In future, you make your accusations to someone else.

Ignore list.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too close to what you expect in a wife? For her to be property to be bought and sold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucker, I showed patience with you.
> In future, you make your accusations to someone else.
> 
> Ignore list.
Click to expand...


And now the obscenities. Shows I was too close to the mark.


----------



## syrenn

Rat in the Hat said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too close to what you expect in a wife? For her to be property to be bought and sold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucker, I showed patience with you.
> In future, you make your accusations to someone else.
> 
> Ignore list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now the obscenities. Shows I was too close to the mark.
Click to expand...


Amazing how that happens.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too close to what you expect in a wife? For her to be property to be bought and sold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucker, I showed patience with you.
> In future, you make your accusations to someone else.
> 
> Ignore list.
Click to expand...


You know, this is only the second poster that told me I was on his ignore list.

And even though I was on Ozmar's ignore list, I still managed to piss him off. Maybe I can do it again.

ETA: Oh wait. The third poster. I forgot about our good buddy Anachronism.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ekrem is a tiny dicked queen, he can't help the occasional spastic outburst. It goes with the territory. Imagine high-pitched squealing and you have a pretty accurate picture...


----------



## ekrem

AllieBaba said:


> Ekrem is a tiny dicked queen, he can't help the occasional spastic outburst. It goes with the territory. Imagine high-pitched squealing and you have a pretty accurate picture...



And you are an old hag whose vagina has healed over.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> And you are an old hag whose vagina has healed over.



How's that for Muslim respect for women??


----------



## syrenn

Rat in the Hat said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are an old hag whose vagina has healed over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for Muslim respect for women??
Click to expand...



I guess you missed the posts where he only has the balls to shoot his mouth off on the net...in real life.... total pussy.


----------



## Si modo

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to ask his mother.... she does all his pandering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is forbidden by law to buy any women, but if it were legal the cheapest would cost still more then Si Modo.
Click to expand...

Call it what you will, but your parents have to pay an amount of money for this woman to marry you.  You said so yourself in the "Sunni thinks his wife is property" thread.

So, how much in your price range?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are an old hag whose vagina has healed over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for Muslim respect for women??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the posts where he only has the balls to shoot his mouth off on the net...in real life.... total pussy.
Click to expand...


Oh, I saw those. I wrote those off to internet tough guy syndrome.


----------



## ekrem

syrenn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are an old hag whose vagina has healed over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for Muslim respect for women??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the posts where he only has the balls to shoot his mouth off on the net...in real life.... total pussy.
Click to expand...


Yes, we know the game.
Muslim username = throw every insult, dull words and accusations around.
And if they get their appropriate answer =  "Bad Muslim"

Hypocrites, Fuck you, how about that?


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for Muslim respect for women??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the posts where he only has the balls to shoot his mouth off on the net...in real life.... total pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the game.
> Muslim username = throw every insult and dull words around.
> And if they get their appropriate answer =  "Bad Muslim"
> 
> Hypocrites, Fuck you, how about that?
Click to expand...


----------



## Si modo

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for Muslim respect for women??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the posts where he only has the balls to shoot his mouth off on the net...in real life.... total pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the game.
> Muslim username = throw every insult and dull words around.
> And if they get their appropriate answer =  "Bad Muslim"
> 
> Hypocrites, Fuck you, how about that?
Click to expand...

Who knew 'Ekrem' is a Muslim name.  I didn't.

But, you aren't judged as a 'bad Muslim', your actions just make you a primitive human.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for Muslim respect for women??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the posts where he only has the balls to shoot his mouth off on the net...in real life.... total pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the game.
> Muslim username = throw every insult, dull words and accusations around.
> And if they get their appropriate answer =  "Bad Muslim"
> 
> Hypocrites, Fuck you, how about that?
Click to expand...


See, I told you I could still piss him off from ignore.


----------



## syrenn

Si modo said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to ask his mother.... she does all his pandering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is forbidden by law to buy any women, but if it were legal the cheapest would cost still more then Si Modo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, but your parents have to pay an amount of money for this woman to marry you.  You said so yourself in the "Sunni thinks his wife is property" thread.
> 
> So, how much in your price range?
Click to expand...


He has no answer Si.....  he has no idea the going price. His mother does his pandering.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is forbidden by law to buy any women, but if it were legal the cheapest would cost still more then Si Modo.
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, but your parents have to pay an amount of money for this woman to marry you.  You said so yourself in the "Sunni thinks his wife is property" thread.
> 
> So, how much in your price range?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has no answer Si.....  he has no idea the going price. His mother does his pandering.
Click to expand...


I can just hear the ekrem household now,

ekrem: Mommy, mommy, buy me a woman.

Mother: Not until you clean your room and feed the dog, ekrem.


----------



## Si modo

Rat in the Hat said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, but your parents have to pay an amount of money for this woman to marry you.  You said so yourself in the "Sunni thinks his wife is property" thread.
> 
> So, how much in your price range?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has no answer Si.....  he has no idea the going price. His mother does his pandering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can just hear the ekrem household now,
> 
> ekrem: Mommy, mommy, buy me a woman.
> 
> Mother: Not until you clean your room and feed the dog, ekrem.
Click to expand...



(I bet grounding him is not considered punishment, though.  He obviously doesn't get out anyway.)



Man, Syrenn.  I cannot thank you enough for bringing this thread to my attention.

I owe ya!


----------



## syrenn

Si modo said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has no answer Si.....  he has no idea the going price. His mother does his pandering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can just hear the ekrem household now,
> 
> ekrem: Mommy, mommy, buy me a woman.
> 
> Mother: Not until you clean your room and feed the dog, ekrem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (I bet grounding him is not considered punishment, though.  He obviously doesn't get out anyway.)
> 
> 
> 
> Man, Syrenn.  I cannot thank you enough for bringing this thread to my attention.
> 
> I owe ya!
Click to expand...



*bows*

some things are just to good to miss....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Si modo said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has no answer Si.....  he has no idea the going price. His mother does his pandering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can just hear the ekrem household now,
> 
> ekrem: Mommy, mommy, buy me a woman.
> 
> Mother: Not until you clean your room and feed the dog, ekrem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (I bet grounding him is not considered punishment, though.  He obviously doesn't get out anyway.)
> 
> 
> 
> Man, Syrenn.  I cannot thank you enough for bringing this thread to my attention.
> 
> I owe ya!
Click to expand...


Well, if she grounded him, he wouldn't be able to go and visit his prostitutes.


----------



## Sky Dancer

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for Muslim respect for women??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the posts where he only has the balls to shoot his mouth off on the net...in real life.... total pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the game.
> Muslim username = throw every insult, dull words and accusations around.
> And if they get their appropriate answer =  "Bad Muslim"
> 
> Hypocrites, Fuck you, how about that?
Click to expand...


Ekrem--

Did you really expect to get help understanding women from American Islamophobes?

All they're interested in is scorn, ridicule and contempt.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sky Dancer said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the posts where he only has the balls to shoot his mouth off on the net...in real life.... total pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the game.
> Muslim username = throw every insult, dull words and accusations around.
> And if they get their appropriate answer =  "Bad Muslim"
> 
> Hypocrites, Fuck you, how about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ekrem--
> 
> Did you really expect to get help understanding women from American Islamophobes?
Click to expand...


Oh dear. If you really think I'm an Islamophobe, I suggest you contact Sunni Man. He knows exactly how I feel about Muslims and Islam. You might be surprised.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what i see sky.... si is asking that you link to what you say HG "said"
> 
> 
> or are you retracting what you claim HG said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would take too long to find the post.  I doubt High Gravity will deny bragging about bedding an engaged Muslim woman and then putting her down for fucking him.
> 
> It's bad enough he hit on her knowing she was engaged, it's worse that he put her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry sky...then ya don't have a leg to stand on if you cant post the quote....
> 
> I dont know about you sky...but i call a spade a spade. Considering it was an engaged muslim women... SHE knew EXACTLY what she was doing.... in her OWN  "religion" doing what she did would make her a "slut"..... so IF HG said that about her its nothing she did not except for herself. ... she knew it would be said about her and accepted it.
> 
> Spade a spade...
Click to expand...


You don't seem to mind that Si Modo lied about me, and won't produce any posts that say what she says I've said.

High Gravity remembers the post.  That's good enough for me.

How come only I'm supposed to supply the posts.  Why don't you ask Si Modo to do the same.  She is lying her ass off about me.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?  That you are lying about High?  You are.
> 
> That you are being judgmental of High?  You are.
> 
> That you are a lesbian who gets her panties in a wad if anyone dares judge her?  You are.
> 
> That you make shit up in your head about others that has nothing to do with reality and consistently lie?  You are.
> 
> Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are a liar.  I proved it on this thread.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You proved NOTHING in this thread except for the fact that you make shit up in your head that has nothing to do with anything in this world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... What difference is it to you that I'm a lesbian?
> 
> Got a problem with gay people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet the willful victim in you really wants me to.
Click to expand...


You have reported that I've said things that I clearly haven't.  YOU are lying.  I have asked you to produce posts that state what you've accused me of.

I ask the question again.

What difference does it make to you that I am a lesbian?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ekrem--

These people are not your friends.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would take too long to find the post.  I doubt High Gravity will deny bragging about bedding an engaged Muslim woman and then putting her down for fucking him.
> 
> It's bad enough he hit on her knowing she was engaged, it's worse that he put her down for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry sky...then ya don't have a leg to stand on if you cant post the quote....
> 
> I dont know about you sky...but i call a spade a spade. Considering it was an engaged muslim women... SHE knew EXACTLY what she was doing.... in her OWN  "religion" doing what she did would make her a "slut"..... so IF HG said that about her its nothing she did not except for herself. ... she knew it would be said about her and accepted it.
> 
> Spade a spade...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to mind that Si Modo lied about me, and won't produce any posts that say what she says I've said.
> 
> High Gravity remembers the post.  That's good enough for me.
> 
> How come only I'm supposed to supply the posts.  Why don't you ask Si Modo to do the same.  She is lying her ass off about me.
Click to expand...


I am not in a conversation with Si... i am in a conversation with you.... You and Si have other issues going on.... You made a claim of a quote.... and you know how i feel about the quote thing....


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the posts where he only has the balls to shoot his mouth off on the net...in real life.... total pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the game.
> Muslim username = throw every insult, dull words and accusations around.
> And if they get their appropriate answer =  "Bad Muslim"
> 
> Hypocrites, Fuck you, how about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ekrem--
> 
> Did you really expect to get help understanding women from American Islamophobes?
> 
> All they're interested in is scorn, ridicule and contempt.
Click to expand...


If i was only interested in scorn, ridicule and contempt..... and you think that this is it.... 

My you don't know me well.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry sky...then ya don't have a leg to stand on if you cant post the quote....
> 
> I dont know about you sky...but i call a spade a spade. Considering it was an engaged muslim women... SHE knew EXACTLY what she was doing.... in her OWN  "religion" doing what she did would make her a "slut"..... so IF HG said that about her its nothing she did not except for herself. ... she knew it would be said about her and accepted it.
> 
> Spade a spade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to mind that Si Modo lied about me, and won't produce any posts that say what she says I've said.
> 
> High Gravity remembers the post.  That's good enough for me.
> 
> How come only I'm supposed to supply the posts.  Why don't you ask Si Modo to do the same.  She is lying her ass off about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not in a conversation with Si... i am in a conversation with you.... You and Si have other issues going on.... You made a claim of a quote.... and you know how i feel about the quote thing....
Click to expand...


You have a double standard.  Si gets away with not providing quotes, I have to provide them.

Never mind.

I'm dropping the subject of HG and his bird dog ways.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the game.
> Muslim username = throw every insult, dull words and accusations around.
> And if they get their appropriate answer =  "Bad Muslim"
> 
> Hypocrites, Fuck you, how about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ekrem--
> 
> Did you really expect to get help understanding women from American Islamophobes?
> 
> All they're interested in is scorn, ridicule and contempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If i was only interested in scorn, ridicule and contempt..... and you think that this is it....
> 
> My you don't know me well.
Click to expand...


You're not like that at all.  I'm talking about some of the other posters here.  The ones on ekrem's case just because he's a Muslim.  Go back and read the thread.  Plenty of people not even talking to him but about him.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to mind that Si Modo lied about me, and won't produce any posts that say what she says I've said.
> 
> High Gravity remembers the post.  That's good enough for me.
> 
> How come only I'm supposed to supply the posts.  Why don't you ask Si Modo to do the same.  She is lying her ass off about me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in a conversation with Si... i am in a conversation with you.... You and Si have other issues going on.... You made a claim of a quote.... and you know how i feel about the quote thing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a double standard.  Si gets away with not providing quotes, I have to provide them.
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> I'm dropping the subject of HG and his bird dog ways.
Click to expand...



First off...this thread is not about HG....i am not sure why you derailed it to focus on him.... just start a new thread. 



It is about ekrem and his understanding of women.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in a conversation with Si... i am in a conversation with you.... You and Si have other issues going on.... You made a claim of a quote.... and you know how i feel about the quote thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a double standard.  Si gets away with not providing quotes, I have to provide them.
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> I'm dropping the subject of HG and his bird dog ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First off...this thread is not about HG....i am not sure why you derailed it to focus on him.... just start a new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> It is about ekrem and his understanding of women.
Click to expand...


Sorry to correct you, my friend.

It is about ekrem, and his mis-understanding of women and the role they play in a modern society.


----------



## syrenn

Rat in the Hat said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a double standard.  Si gets away with not providing quotes, I have to provide them.
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> I'm dropping the subject of HG and his bird dog ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off...this thread is not about HG....i am not sure why you derailed it to focus on him.... just start a new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> It is about ekrem and his understanding of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to correct you, my friend.
> 
> It is about ekrem, and his mis-understanding of women and the role they play in a modern society.
Click to expand...



I depends on how you read it..... What he understands is his whole problem with women. The understanding...is about nothing at all.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off...this thread is not about HG....i am not sure why you derailed it to focus on him.... just start a new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> It is about ekrem and his understanding of women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to correct you, my friend.
> 
> It is about ekrem, and his mis-understanding of women and the role they play in a modern society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I depends on how you read it..... What he understands is his whole problem with women. The understanding...is about nothing at all.
Click to expand...


His problem with women is that he can't understand why they don't behave like they did in his great to the 6th grandfather's time.

You know, get purchased, stay in the tent, spread their legs and produce many fine sons.


----------



## ekrem

Sky Dancer said:


> Ekrem--
> 
> Did you really expect to get help understanding women from American Islamophobes?
> 
> All they're interested in is scorn, ridicule and contempt.



I don't see where I seek "help".
At that time, when I opened the thread, I had a date and it was a time - just like know - where I was frequently in the internet and was talkative and I opened a thread about what's happening in my life.
I do not date that specific woman anymore. 

I also have no problem talking to women. Later in the thread, I described how I like a woman based on her looks. The place where I was shopping at that time was a small family grocery-shop, and obviously the woman was the daughter/sister to the people in that grocery-shop. 
I thought if I shall talk to her for a date or something like that. I didn't. But I would have if I met her somewhere outside her working-hour - away from her father and brothers. 
Out of this "syrenn" makes a "ekrem can not talk to women"-thingy. Whatever, by now I don't really give a fuck what she has to say. 

My current girlfriend/woman is in holiday with her family. Neither did my mother introduced me to her nor someone else. I know her from studying time and we met coincidentally - and continued to meet.
I don't lover her, but I like her. Maybe I'll begin to love her and if that's the case I'll make her a marriage offer. But for such thinking it is too early.

The other thing what "syrenn" babbles about is my mother. 
If I would say to my mother, that she shall find me a woman to marry, my mother will find me a woman. That's easy - my mother will give my photograph or Facebook-Link to her friends and those friends will spread the "news" to their  friends and so on. 
After 2 weeks a family who has a single daughter and whose daughter *wants* to marry will call my mother and there will be a "tea-drinking"-meeting arranged. 
Then we go tea-drinking, and me and the daughter of that family leave house and talk privately. 
After we return to house, both sides of family want to hear whether "meet again" or "don't meet again". If "meet again", then we meet without families from now on. 
That's how it is mostly done in Turkish families.

So far I resisted that practice, because once family is involved, it is not really easy to divorce that woman later. Mother will make "Why, try further, make sacrifices"-thingy.
I want to have all options in my hand.


----------



## gwenM

thanks for the informations


----------



## ekrem

gwenM said:


> thanks for the informations



No problem 

Turks are 3rd most represented on Facebook.
It's common these days to give Facebook-Link so that family with a daughter makes first look through Internet.

Turkey: The land that embraced Facebook, FriendFeed and startups


----------



## AllieBaba

Rat in the Hat said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just hear the ekrem household now,
> 
> ekrem: Mommy, mommy, buy me a woman.
> 
> Mother: Not until you clean your room and feed the dog, ekrem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I bet grounding him is not considered punishment, though. He obviously doesn't get out anyway.)
> 
> 
> 
> Man, Syrenn. I cannot thank you enough for bringing this thread to my attention.
> 
> I owe ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if she grounded him, he wouldn't be able to go and visit his prostitutes.
Click to expand...

 
Fiddlesticks...that's what the dancing boys are for! They come to him!


----------



## ekrem

My mother would find me exactly the woman I seek.
I have studied, look as if I sprang out of TV-screen whilst a Karate movie is playing. 
I have education and a good appearance, and therefore I have high expectations in a woman who is worth marrying. 
The only thing I am not is being a rich man. I'm 28 and I didn't save a lot of money so far.

The woman I am currently dating meets my expectations, I don't have nothing against me developing feelings for her. So, if those feelings rise I'll marry her.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> gwenM said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the informations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem
> 
> Turks are 3rd most represented on Facebook.
> It's common these days to give Facebook-Link so that family with a daughter makes first look through Internet.
> 
> Turkey: The land that embraced Facebook, FriendFeed and startups
Click to expand...


Backwards families using an obsolete social medium.

How quaint.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the posts where he only has the balls to shoot his mouth off on the net...in real life.... total pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the game.
> Muslim username = throw every insult, dull words and accusations around.
> And if they get their appropriate answer =  "Bad Muslim"
> 
> Hypocrites, Fuck you, how about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ekrem--
> 
> Did you really expect to get help understanding women from American Islamophobes?
> 
> All they're interested in is scorn, ridicule and contempt.
Click to expand...

I'm not an Islamophobe, but thank you for being the pathological liar that you are.


----------



## ekrem

And I would never marry a woman who has lower education-level then me.
The only exception is when her body is way above average and her mother is not chubby.

If she has same education-level, then she can have an average body, and she can  make own decisions within family. If not, my word counts - I am the smarter one.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> My mother would find me exactly the woman I seek.
> I have studied, look as if I sprang out of TV-screen whilst a Karate movie is playing.
> I have education and a good appearance, and therefore I have high expectations in a woman who is worth marrying.
> The only thing I am not is being a rich man. I'm 28 and I didn't save a lot of money so far.
> 
> The woman I am currently dating meets my expectations, I don't have nothing against me developing feelings for her. So, if those feelings rise I'll marry her.



OMFG!

You think if you just give a woman a ring, she'll automatically open herself up to you?

You really are a pig!


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would take too long to find the post.  I doubt High Gravity will deny bragging about bedding an engaged Muslim woman and then putting her down for fucking him.
> 
> It's bad enough he hit on her knowing she was engaged, it's worse that he put her down for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry sky...then ya don't have a leg to stand on if you cant post the quote....
> 
> I dont know about you sky...but i call a spade a spade. Considering it was an engaged muslim women... SHE knew EXACTLY what she was doing.... in her OWN  "religion" doing what she did would make her a "slut"..... so IF HG said that about her its nothing she did not except for herself. ... she knew it would be said about her and accepted it.
> 
> Spade a spade...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to mind that Si Modo lied about me, and won't produce any posts that say what she says I've said.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

Liar.  I did exactly that.  I produced the post showing that you lied when you asked me for it.

So, you are a liar.  What a surprise.



> ....  High Gravity remembers the post.  That's good enough for me.
> 
> ....


 Of course bullshit is good enough for you.  But, until you produce the post where you lie about High, then you are still lying.

And, you now add another lie to your lies - it's bullshit that High said he remembered the post you say he did.  

Liar.



> ....  How come only I'm supposed to supply the posts.  Why don't you ask Si Modo to do the same.  She is lying her ass off about me.


Liar.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ekrem said:


> And I would never marry a woman who has lower education-level then me.
> The only exception is when her body is way above average and her mother is not chubby.
> 
> If she has same education-level, then she can have an average body, and she can  make own decisions within family. If not, my word counts - I am the smarter one.



If she has the same or a higher level of education than you, she won't want anything to do with a backwards pig like you.

No matter how much your mommy offers her.


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> And I would never marry a woman who has lower education-level then me.
> The only exception is when her body is way above average and her mother is not chubby.
> 
> If she has same education-level, then she can have an average body, and she can  make own decisions within family. If not, my word counts - I am the smarter one.





And there it is in a nut shell. 


He does no want to understand women... he wants to look at them and boss them around.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I would never marry a woman who has lower education-level then me.
> The only exception is when her body is way above average and her mother is not chubby.
> 
> If she has same education-level, then she can have an average body, and she can  make own decisions within family. If not, my word counts - I am the smarter one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is in a nut shell.
> 
> 
> He does no want to understand women... he wants to look at them and boss them around.
Click to expand...


Don't you mean, there it is in a nut's head?


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are a liar.  I proved it on this thread.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> You proved NOTHING in this thread except for the fact that you make shit up in your head that has nothing to do with anything in this world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... What difference is it to you that I'm a lesbian?
> 
> Got a problem with gay people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet the willful victim in you really wants me to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have reported that I've said things that I clearly haven't.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

Exactly.  You have not and still have not criticized the OP for his treating women like livestock.



> .... YOU are lying.  .....


Nope, that makes you a liar.



> .....  I have asked you to produce posts that state what you've accused me of.
> 
> ....


I did produce the ONLY post where you even mention the OP treating women like livestock and the only thing you say is you have never posted a thing about the OP treating women like livestock.

Liar.



> .... I ask the question again.
> 
> ....


And I answered it again.



> ....  What difference does it make to you that I am a lesbian?


The only difference it makes to me is showing you for the flaming hypocrite that you are.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to mind that Si Modo lied about me, and won't produce any posts that say what she says I've said.
> 
> High Gravity remembers the post.  That's good enough for me.
> 
> How come only I'm supposed to supply the posts.  Why don't you ask Si Modo to do the same.  She is lying her ass off about me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in a conversation with Si... i am in a conversation with you.... You and Si have other issues going on.... You made a claim of a quote.... and you know how i feel about the quote thing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a double standard.  Si gets away with not providing quotes,
> ....
Click to expand...

I did provide one.

Liar.



> .... I have to provide them.
> 
> ....


Yes, you do, if you want to be believed.  Especially you do, if you want to be believed.


----------



## Si modo

ekrem said:


> And I would never marry a woman who has lower education-level then me.
> The only exception is when her body is way above average and her mother is not chubby.
> 
> If she has same education-level, then she can have an average body, and she can  make own decisions within family. If not, my word counts - I am the smarter one.


Obviously you have no desire whatsoever to understand women.


----------



## ekrem

syrenn said:


> And there it is in a nut shell.
> 
> 
> He does no want to understand women... he wants to look at them and boss them around.



If I don't love her and I know I won't marry her, I don't need to understand her fully. At someday we'll go departed ways.
If I love her or I think, that she's someone whom I could marry, then I'll strive to understand her fully before I marry her. That's what I'm "currently" doing.


----------



## Toro

ekrem said:


> And I would never marry a woman who has lower education-level then me.
> The only exception is when her body is way above average and her mother is not chubby.
> 
> If she has same education-level, then she can have an average body, and she can  make own decisions within family. If not, my word counts - I am the smarter one.





Hang in there ekrem.  You're on the right road to understanding women.  Don't settle for anything less.  Marry this exact woman, and no one else!


----------



## ekrem

You know it also, that prominent women will only "date" a non-prominent and non-rich  man 1 in 10.000 cases.
She looks good, undoubtedly. But, believe it or not, could I marry a prominent woman (TV), the woman in that photo wouldn't make it into top-50 of my choice.
I'd choose a black-haired woman, and one with bigger Boobs.


----------



## girlyG90

ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?



For me, i think it's just a way of being nice when a girl tells a guy she doesn't want him to pay for the dinner. But then again, guys should just pay for it anyway, especially if it's your first date.


----------



## girlyG90

ekrem said:


> And I would never marry a woman who has lower education-level then me.
> The only exception is when her body is way above average and her mother is not chubby.
> 
> If she has same education-level, then she can have an average body, and she can  make own decisions within family. If not, my word counts - I am the smarter one.



I just think you're being shallow. You are no where near understanding women at all.


----------



## Si modo

Toro said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I would never marry a woman who has lower education-level then me.
> The only exception is when her body is way above average and her mother is not chubby.
> 
> If she has same education-level, then she can have an average body, and she can  make own decisions within family. If not, my word counts - I am the smarter one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there ekrem.  You're on the right road to understanding women.  Don't settle for anything less.  Marry this exact woman, and no one else!
Click to expand...

She's not good enough for our little Ekrem.

Oh, well.  You tried.  





ekrem said:


> You know it also, that prominent women will only "date" a non-prominent and non-rich  man 1 in 10.000 cases.
> She looks good, undoubtedly. But, believe it or not, could I marry a prominent woman (TV), the woman in that photo wouldn't make it into top-50 of my choice.
> I'd choose a black-haired woman, and one with bigger Boobs.


----------



## ekrem

I'd marry her from TV and I would do as she says without exceptions. And it would be me preparing her breakfast , not the other way round.
She's perfect from voice over body-language to everything else.

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8015/n615387434878373708xp3.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/5619/hhfgkyuou7pcf1.jpg
http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/2506/280146hz0.jpg
http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/8744/n5567979086911201559.jpg

A little bit dreaming


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you respect someone else's marriage, even when the woman is confused and vulnerable?
> 
> We don't share the same ethics.
> 
> I'm not interested in Saudi Arabia, but I'm you'd like to send me there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your honesty.  I bet you hoped I would come to harm traveling there.
Click to expand...


No, but I do think a trip there would open your eyes. You are niaeve about alot of things.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's great he's asking questions.  I don't see why he is being put down for it.  There are plenty of western men who have a lot to learn about loving women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think ekrem....loves women?  I have serious doubts about that.... he loves what he can look at and fuck.... and that seems to be about it it terms of loving women.
> 
> I think its great that he is asking questions too.... that does not mean he is going to like the answers.
> 
> This thread was about ekrem....and his life and his inability to understand women... as i said before, he asked on and American board.... if he wants another answer...ask there.
> 
> who knows...the answer may be club them on the head and drag them by the hair into a cave and who gives a shit about understanding them....just go on and fuck them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think ekrem is any worse than high gravity.  He's got the same conquest goals as ekrem.  At least ekrem has the excuse that he's muslim.
> 
> I don't understand men who hit on women and then put them down for fucking them.  What's up with that?
Click to expand...


You have truly lost your mind


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> Ekrem and High Gravity are two of a kind.  Neither loves women.  They both like to fuck women, but neither is respectful and loving toward women.



Please, me and ekrem are like night and day, just because I like to sleep with women does not mean I don't respect them, you should understand that.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ekrem and High Gravity are two of a kind.  Neither loves women.  They both like to fuck women, but neither is respectful and loving toward women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On no... not even in the same ball park. I think HG is very respectful towards women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed that.  What I've seen is he has no respect for women who are engaged or married.
> 
> He preys on them, and then he puts them down for fucking him.
> 
> Show me where he's very respectful toward women.  I haven't seen it.  He looks like a bird dog to me.  He's interested in other guys women.
Click to expand...


LMAO bullshit, if these women don't respect their own marriage its not my problem, I do not go out looking for married women either you are just making shit up now.


----------



## Moonglow

want a realtionship with a woman, find a common interest and spend, spend, spend.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkRIbUT6u7Q]&#x202a;"Money" - Liza Minnelli, Joel Grey&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say that the married woman and the man who fucks her are committing adultery.  When the man turns around and calls her a pig or a slut for it, that's misogyny.
> 
> 
> 
> And, who did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> High Gravity bragged about fucking a Muslim woman who was engaged.  Then he turned around and insulted her for it.  Sounded to me that rather than be grateful that he got his rocks off, he hated her.
Click to expand...


Bullshit, I don't know if she was engaged or not but I did not hate her, we enjoyed the time we spent together why are you making up these lies?


----------



## editec

What silliness.

Some troll is getting his_ lulz_, I suspect.


----------



## AllieBaba

Toro said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I would never marry a woman who has lower education-level then me.
> The only exception is when her body is way above average and her mother is not chubby.
> 
> If she has same education-level, then she can have an average body, and she can make own decisions within family. If not, my word counts - I am the smarter one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there ekrem. You're on the right road to understanding women. Don't settle for anything less. Marry this exact woman, and no one else!
Click to expand...

 
His inexperience combined with his gayness are going to result in this Mrs. ekrem:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iDvLo4bQ8U]&#x202a;An amazingly beautiful drag queen at the DJ Station in Bangkok, Thailand&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

*How to understand women?*

I'm a woman and I think you're nuts to try.


----------



## Si modo

High_Gravity said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, who did that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Gravity bragged about fucking a Muslim woman who was engaged.  Then he turned around and insulted her for it.  Sounded to me that rather than be grateful that he got his rocks off, he hated her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, I don't know if she was engaged or not but I did not hate her, we enjoyed the time we spent together why are you making up these lies?
Click to expand...

The why is an enigma.  Bitch, evil, insane, insecure, brain damaged, ... the list goes on, but the why is only speculation.  A mental health professional might be able to come up with a why.  But, what isn't speculation and crystal clear (just from this thread, alone) is that she does it consistently and the really scary thing (in the aspect that someone this fucked up walks among us) is she doesn't think she lies about others.


----------



## High_Gravity

Si modo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> High Gravity bragged about fucking a Muslim woman who was engaged.  Then he turned around and insulted her for it.  Sounded to me that rather than be grateful that he got his rocks off, he hated her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, I don't know if she was engaged or not but I did not hate her, we enjoyed the time we spent together why are you making up these lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The why is an enigma.  Bitch, evil, insane, insecure, brain damaged, ... the list goes on, but the why is only speculation.  A mental health professional might be able to come up with a why.  But, what isn't speculation and crystal clear (just from this thread, alone) is that she does it consistently and the really scary thing (in the aspect that someone this fucked up walks among us) is she doesn't think she lies about others.
Click to expand...


I just read through 5 straight pages on this thread with her saying nothing but lies about me, obviously there is a serious disconnect somewhere or she does need to talk to someone.


----------



## AllieBaba

The REALLY scary thing is that she claims to *counsel* others for issues such as ptsd.

It's like the asylum being run by the patients...and we've all watched the horror flicks that show where that goes.


----------



## girlyG90

Kiki Cannoli said:


> *How to understand women?*
> 
> I'm a woman and I think you're nuts to try.



I have to agree with her.



you're mind is tightly shut, I don't even think you're really trying to understand us.

.


----------



## Si modo

AllieBaba said:


> The REALLY scary thing is that she claims to *counsel* others for issues such as ptsd.
> 
> It's like the asylum being run by the patients...and we've all watched the horror flicks that show where that goes.


No shit?

Wow.

All I have to say about that is if she were to counsel me for something like that, she would drive me to blast my own head right off my shoulders.


----------



## St.Blues

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to ask his mother.... she does all his pandering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is forbidden by law to buy any women, but if it were legal the cheapest would cost still more then Si Modo.
Click to expand...


Hey Douche Bag, That was a low blow.. 
I don't give two shits about what you think is or isn't right or good......
I suggest you offer an apology to Si Moto.... That was uncalled for, find a better way to be an asshole.

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

girlyG90 said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, i think it's just a way of being nice when a girl tells a guy she doesn't want him to pay for the dinner. But then again, guys should just pay for it anyway, especially if it's your first date.
Click to expand...


Good to see you whistling...


----------



## High_Gravity

AllieBaba said:


> The REALLY scary thing is that she claims to *counsel* others for issues such as ptsd.
> 
> It's like the asylum being run by the patients...and we've all watched the horror flicks that show where that goes.



Indeed, or when the inmates take over the prison.


----------



## Sky Dancer

High_Gravity said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, who did that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Gravity bragged about fucking a Muslim woman who was engaged.  Then he turned around and insulted her for it.  Sounded to me that rather than be grateful that he got his rocks off, he hated her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, I don't know if she was engaged or not but I did not hate her, we enjoyed the time we spent together why are you making up these lies?
Click to expand...


What you actually said, was this Muslim woman you had sex with was engaged.  Then you put her down for having sex with you while being an engaged Muslim woman.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> High Gravity bragged about fucking a Muslim woman who was engaged.  Then he turned around and insulted her for it.  Sounded to me that rather than be grateful that he got his rocks off, he hated her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, I don't know if she was engaged or not but I did not hate her, we enjoyed the time we spent together why are you making up these lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you actually said, was this Muslim woman you had sex with was engaged.  Then you put her down for having sex with you while being an engaged Muslim woman.
Click to expand...

As you have such a long record of lying, your claim stands as bullshit until you produce the post by High saying what you think he said.

Otherwise, what you keep saying stands as bullshit.  And, frankly, as High has denied doing what you think he did, he has a hell of a lot more cred in the matter by default.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> High Gravity bragged about fucking a Muslim woman who was engaged.  Then he turned around and insulted her for it.  Sounded to me that rather than be grateful that he got his rocks off, he hated her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, I don't know if she was engaged or not but I did not hate her, we enjoyed the time we spent together why are you making up these lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you actually said, was this Muslim woman you had sex with was engaged.  Then you put her down for having sex with you while being an engaged Muslim woman.
Click to expand...


Show me the post where I said that, I don't remember her being engaged we only spent 1 night together, and its not like what you are trying to make it appear.


----------



## Sky Dancer

High_Gravity said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, I don't know if she was engaged or not but I did not hate her, we enjoyed the time we spent together why are you making up these lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you actually said, was this Muslim woman you had sex with was engaged.  Then you put her down for having sex with you while being an engaged Muslim woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me the post where I said that, I don't remember her being engaged we only spent 1 night together, and its not like what you are trying to make it appear.
Click to expand...


You said this Muslim woman was engaged, and you put her down for being Muslim and engaged.

I wonder why you pick up women who are married or engaged?


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you actually said, was this Muslim woman you had sex with was engaged.  Then you put her down for having sex with you while being an engaged Muslim woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the post where I said that, I don't remember her being engaged we only spent 1 night together, and its not like what you are trying to make it appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said this Muslim woman was engaged, and you put her down for being Muslim and engaged.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

And your claim stands as bullshit unless you produce the post.


----------



## Wiseacre

Best way to understand women?    Shut your mouth and open your ears.   Ask 'em what they think and then remember it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you actually said, was this Muslim woman you had sex with was engaged.  Then you put her down for having sex with you while being an engaged Muslim woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the post where I said that, I don't remember her being engaged we only spent 1 night together, and its not like what you are trying to make it appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said this Muslim woman was engaged, and you put her down for being Muslim and engaged.
> 
> I wonder why you pick up women who are married or engaged?
Click to expand...


You are saying that the woman was engaged but I honestly don't remember saying that, and I wouldn't deny it if she was so it makes no sense for me to lie about it, and I don't target married or commited women on purpose, in my younger days in the service when I went out if there was a woman there who wanted to party and if she was married or had a boyfriend, so be it, not really my problem, thats between her and her husband/boyfriend, god forbid a man in his 20's wanting to have a good time.


----------



## Sky Dancer

High_Gravity said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the post where I said that, I don't remember her being engaged we only spent 1 night together, and its not like what you are trying to make it appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said this Muslim woman was engaged, and you put her down for being Muslim and engaged.
> 
> I wonder why you pick up women who are married or engaged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are saying that the woman was engaged but I honestly don't remember saying that, and I wouldn't deny it if she was so it makes no sense for me to lie about it, and I don't target married or commited women on purpose, in my younger days in the service when I went out if there was a woman there who wanted to party and if she was married or had a boyfriend, so be it, not really my problem, thats between her and her husband/boyfriend, god forbid a man in his 20's wanting to have a good time.
Click to expand...

I see.  Well, thanks for your honesty.


----------



## Toro

mudwhistle said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, what she REALLY wants is for her to pick up the entire tab.  She wants to pay for it all, but she's embarrassed to ask you.  So if she says that to you, insist she pays for your meal too.  It shows that you care.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does.  Now, it is completely fair you to storm out of your dinner date, throwing your napkin on the ground and telling her that she will never get married because she can't cook, but that's a little old fashion.  A new, modern man is open-minded.  She still might be marriage material.  But first, you must test her.  Throw your food on the floor and demand she clean it up.  If she immediately falls to her knees and cleans it up quickly and thoroughly, then she might still be worth keeping. But if she doesn't, don't waste anymore time with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally, women are expensive.  $500 a night will get you anything you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Vegas they're $5000 for an hr.
> 
> I think you might want to go there if you want a woman, perhaps two at the same time,  that might put up with your ass....
Click to expand...


On East Hastings in Vancouver, $10 gets you anything you want ...


----------



## syrenn

Toro said:


> On East Hastings in Vancouver, $10 gets you anything you want ...





Yeah.... but how certain are you its a woman?


----------



## Moonglow

syrenn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> On East Hastings in Vancouver, $10 gets you anything you want ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.... but how certain are you its a woman?
Click to expand...


any port inna storm


----------



## Toro

ekrem said:


> You see a woman every day, some times every 2nd day.
> You have not talked to her so far, just eye looks.
> She has a ring on her finger, but it seems too cheap to be a wedding-ring.
> 
> It is not a good idea to ask her whether that's a marriage ring, agree?
> a) Yes
> b) No



Yes, that's a good question to ask. When she has answered, the very next question you should ask is if she has a yeast infection.  No point beating around the bush on these things  Women like a direct, take-charge type of guy.


----------



## Toro

syrenn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> On East Hastings in Vancouver, $10 gets you anything you want ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.... but how certain are you its a woman?
Click to expand...


They'll flash you. I kid you not. I view East Hastings from the safety of a locked car.


----------



## Si modo

Toro said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see a woman every day, some times every 2nd day.
> You have not talked to her so far, just eye looks.
> She has a ring on her finger, but it seems too cheap to be a wedding-ring.
> 
> It is not a good idea to ask her whether that's a marriage ring, agree?
> a) Yes
> b) No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's a good question to ask. When she has answered, the very next question you should ask is if she has a yeast infection.  No point beating around the bush on these things  Women like a direct, take-charge type of guy.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

Toro said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, what she REALLY wants is for her to pick up the entire tab.  She wants to pay for it all, but she's embarrassed to ask you.  So if she says that to you, insist she pays for your meal too.  It shows that you care.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does.  Now, it is completely fair you to storm out of your dinner date, throwing your napkin on the ground and telling her that she will never get married because she can't cook, but that's a little old fashion.  A new, modern man is open-minded.  She still might be marriage material.  But first, you must test her.  Throw your food on the floor and demand she clean it up.  If she immediately falls to her knees and cleans it up quickly and thoroughly, then she might still be worth keeping. But if she doesn't, don't waste anymore time with her.
> 
> 
> 
> Generally, women are expensive.  $500 a night will get you anything you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Vegas they're $5000 for an hr.
> 
> I think you might want to go there if you want a woman, perhaps two at the same time,  that might put up with your ass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On East Hastings in Vancouver, $10 gets you anything you want ...
Click to expand...


Why does anyone pay for sex? go into a night club in any major city these days, you can have sex pretty easily without paying, as long you have some game and a personality.


----------



## saltshaker

syrenn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> On East Hastings in Vancouver, $10 gets you anything you want ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.... but how certain are you its a woman?
Click to expand...


I was thinking "JUST TEN DOLLARS!". That will get ya some things ya don't want. Could end up being much more expensive.


----------



## Sky Dancer

You guys talking about women prostitutes.  Yuk Yuk.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> You guys talking about women prostitutes.  Yuk Yuk.


Another 'moral interjection' about men from a lesbian?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talking about women prostitutes.  Yuk Yuk.
> 
> 
> 
> Another 'moral interjection' about men from a lesbian?
Click to expand...


What's your problem with lesbians?  You keep bringing that up.   Are lesbians not supposed to comment on the topic of understanding women?


----------



## saveliberty

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talking about women prostitutes.  Yuk Yuk.
> 
> 
> 
> Another 'moral interjection' about men from a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your problem with lesbians?  You keep bringing that up.   Are lesbians not supposed to comment on the topic of understanding women?
Click to expand...


Are lesbians commenting on the understanding of women?


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> You guys talking about women prostitutes.  Yuk Yuk.



Personally if have no moral judgement on the prostitute. I was making a comment that you never really know if what you are getting is a woman. 

If i were to lay the moral hammer down on anyone in the situation...it would be the john.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talking about women prostitutes.  Yuk Yuk.
> 
> 
> 
> Another 'moral interjection' about men from a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your problem with lesbians?
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

Why you ask me that yet again when I've already answered you several times is beyond me.  But, to feed your incessant insecurities, I'll tell you yet again.  I have no problems with lesbians simply because they are lesbians.



> ....  You keep bringing that up.
> 
> ....


Yes, indeed; I do keep bringing it up.  And, when I bring it up, it is always in response to you being on some high horse in judgment of another's sexual habits.  You cry a river if someone dares judge you for being a lesbian.

Yet, you judge men for their sexual habits.

How does that jibe with your "Right Thought"?  I know it doesn't.  Your hypocrisy is beyond distasteful.



> ....  Are lesbians not supposed to comment on the topic of understanding women?


Sure they can.  They certainly can judge another, too.  But, IF they get on some high horse about a man's sexual habits, they better expect to get their sexual habits judged.  And, for the sake of all that is sane in the world, stop the fucking whining about being a victim of something YOU consistently do to another.

You want to dish it out, then you better be able to take it.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talking about women prostitutes.  Yuk Yuk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally if have no moral judgement on the prostitute. I was making a comment that you never really know if what you are getting is a woman.
> 
> If i were to lay the moral hammer down on anyone in the situation...it would be the john.
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## Sky Dancer

saveliberty said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 'moral interjection' about men from a lesbian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your problem with lesbians?  You keep bringing that up.   Are lesbians not supposed to comment on the topic of understanding women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are lesbians commenting on the understanding of women?
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm a lesbian.  I understand women.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talking about women prostitutes.  Yuk Yuk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally if have no moral judgement on the prostitute. I was making a comment that you never really know if what you are getting is a woman.
> 
> If i were to lay the moral hammer down on anyone in the situation...it would be the john.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...



and what did ekrem say he did?


----------



## Si modo

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally if have no moral judgement on the prostitute. I was making a comment that you never really know if what you are getting is a woman.
> 
> If i were to lay the moral hammer down on anyone in the situation...it would be the john.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and what did ekrem say he did?
Click to expand...

Good luck with that...Ekrem is a Muslim.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally if have no moral judgement on the prostitute. I was making a comment that you never really know if what you are getting is a woman.
> 
> If i were to lay the moral hammer down on anyone in the situation...it would be the john.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and what did ekrem say he did?
Click to expand...


I have no idea.  I have seen plenty of male posters discussing prostitutes.


----------



## Si modo

Can I call it, or what?


----------



## Sky Dancer

I don't read EVERY single post on the forum.  Call that what you like, si.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> I don't read EVERY single post on the forum.  Call that what you like, si.


How does hypocrite work for ya?


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what did ekrem say he did?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  I have seen plenty of male posters discussing prostitutes.
Click to expand...



He says he bought himself a hooker.......  So what is worse...buying sex or enjoying what is offered? 

I really dont give a shit that he did.... hopefully he learned something. The point sky is that he will never understand women.


----------



## St.Blues

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what did ekrem say he did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  I have seen plenty of male posters discussing prostitutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He says he bought himself a hooker.......  So what is worse...buying sex or enjoying what is offered?
> 
> I really dont give a shit that he did.... hopefully he learned something. The point sky is that he will never understand women.
Click to expand...


Being a lesbian, Sky believes it takes one to know one. Let her have her thoughts.
Does anybody really give a fuck? I don't.


----------



## saltshaker

ekrem said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're evading the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which world do you live to expect a woman telling her lover that she had sex with a male prostitute?
Click to expand...


Maybe an honest one.


----------



## Meister

When ya' all figure women...get back to me on it, Okay?


----------



## syrenn

saltshaker said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're evading the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which world do you live to expect a woman telling her lover that she had sex with a male prostitute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe an honest one.
Click to expand...



And just how honest can you be in a culture that will stone you to death?


----------



## saltshaker

syrenn said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> In which world do you live to expect a woman telling her lover that she had sex with a male prostitute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an honest one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And just how honest can you be in a culture that will stone you to death?
Click to expand...


I haven't read all 500 some posts syrenn. I was taking the statement alone. A woman should be able to tell a possible future husband that she has had sex with a male prostitute with no different repercutions than a man telling a posible future wife that he has been with female prostitutes. What accured before a coulpe becomes involved in a committed relationship should have no bearing on thier future. What matters is what happens after they enter that relationship. Didn't know ekrum was mulim and not all muslims stone women.


----------



## syrenn

saltshaker said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an honest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just how honest can you be in a culture that will stone you to death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't read all 500 some posts syrenn. I was taking the statement alone. A woman should be able to tell a possible future husband that she has had sex with a male prostitute with no different repercutions than a man telling a posible future wife that he has been with female prostitutes. What accured before a coulpe becomes involved in a committed relationship should have no bearing on thier future. What matters is what happens after they enter that relationship. Didn't know ekrum was mulim and not all muslims stone women.
Click to expand...


I agree... there should be no double standards what so ever. Whats good for the goose _should _good for the gander. 


however.... with your statement... how on earth would you ever expect any kind of honesty if the 'wrong" answer can get you dead.


----------



## saltshaker

syrenn said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just how honest can you be in a culture that will stone you to death?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read all 500 some posts syrenn. I was taking the statement alone. A woman should be able to tell a possible future husband that she has had sex with a male prostitute with no different repercutions than a man telling a posible future wife that he has been with female prostitutes. What accured before a coulpe becomes involved in a committed relationship should have no bearing on thier future. What matters is what happens after they enter that relationship. Didn't know ekrum was mulim and not all muslims stone women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree... there should be no double standards what so ever. Whats good for the goose _should _good for the gander.
> 
> 
> however.... with your statement... how on earth would you ever expect any kind of honesty if the 'wrong" answer can get you dead.
Click to expand...


Didn't know he was Muslim. Not all Muslim stone women. This is AMERICA and I was speaking from an AMERICAN perspective. Thank GOD this is AMERICA,  we don't stone women for that shit and I have always wondered why muslims don't stone the male adulterers.


----------



## Mr.Nick

saltshaker said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read all 500 some posts syrenn. I was taking the statement alone. A woman should be able to tell a possible future husband that she has had sex with a male prostitute with no different repercutions than a man telling a posible future wife that he has been with female prostitutes. What accured before a coulpe becomes involved in a committed relationship should have no bearing on thier future. What matters is what happens after they enter that relationship. Didn't know ekrum was mulim and not all muslims stone women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree... there should be no double standards what so ever. Whats good for the goose _should _good for the gander.
> 
> 
> however.... with your statement... how on earth would you ever expect any kind of honesty if the 'wrong" answer can get you dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't know he was Muslim. Not all Muslim stone women. This is AMERICA and I was speaking from an AMERICAN perspective. Thank GOD this is AMERICA,  we don't stone women for that shit and I have always wondered why muslims don't stone the male adulterers.
Click to expand...


No not _all_ do but a good 30% condone it as a form of punishment er "law."

Islam only makes up 2% of the US population and  .25% in Arabs yet we have had several inane acts committed by Arab Sharia Muslims... Just in the past year or so we have had 2 crazies that committed "honor killings" via beheadings and then we had the nut that stormed fort dix..

The notion that being vigilant is wrong is stupid.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what did ekrem say he did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  I have seen plenty of male posters discussing prostitutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He says he bought himself a hooker.......  So what is worse...buying sex or enjoying what is offered?
> 
> I really dont give a shit that he did.... hopefully he learned something. The point sky is that he will never understand women.
Click to expand...


Morally, I don't see much difference between sleeping with a married woman and buying a hooker.

One is adultery, the other exploitation.

Neither demonstrates great understanding of women.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't read EVERY single post on the forum.  Call that what you like, si.
> 
> 
> 
> How does hypocrite work for ya?
Click to expand...


Call it too busy.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  I have seen plenty of male posters discussing prostitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says he bought himself a hooker.......  So what is worse...buying sex or enjoying what is offered?
> 
> I really dont give a shit that he did.... hopefully he learned something. The point sky is that he will never understand women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morally, I don't see much difference between sleeping with a married woman and buying a hooker.
> 
> One is adultery, the other exploitation.
> 
> Neither demonstrates great understanding of women.
Click to expand...


So if you sleep with a married woman or a hooker that means you don't understand women?


----------



## Sky Dancer

High_Gravity said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says he bought himself a hooker.......  So what is worse...buying sex or enjoying what is offered?
> 
> I really dont give a shit that he did.... hopefully he learned something. The point sky is that he will never understand women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morally, I don't see much difference between sleeping with a married woman and buying a hooker.
> 
> One is adultery, the other exploitation.
> 
> Neither demonstrates great understanding of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you sleep with a married woman or a hooker that means you don't understand women?
Click to expand...


How is committing adultery or sexual exploitation or sex trafficking demonstrating an understanding of women?

In both cases, the men are completely selfish.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morally, I don't see much difference between sleeping with a married woman and buying a hooker.
> 
> One is adultery, the other exploitation.
> 
> Neither demonstrates great understanding of women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you sleep with a married woman or a hooker that means you don't understand women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is committing adultery or sexual exploitation or sex trafficking demonstrating an understanding of women?
Click to expand...


I don't see how that means anything, there are plenty of women who sleep with married women and prostitutes, does that mean they also don't understand women? or do these rules only apply to the men?


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morally, I don't see much difference between sleeping with a married woman and buying a hooker.
> 
> One is adultery, the other exploitation.
> 
> Neither demonstrates great understanding of women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you sleep with a married woman or a hooker that means you don't understand women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is committing adultery or sexual exploitation or sex trafficking demonstrating an understanding of women?
> 
> *In both cases, the men are completely selfish.*
Click to expand...


That tells me all I need to know right there, the women are never to blame in any of those instances.


----------



## Sky Dancer

High_Gravity said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you sleep with a married woman or a hooker that means you don't understand women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is committing adultery or sexual exploitation or sex trafficking demonstrating an understanding of women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how that means anything, there are plenty of women who sleep with married women and prostitutes, does that mean they also don't understand women? or do these rules only apply to the men?
Click to expand...


No, a single woman who sleeps with a married man committs adultery too.  

The point is, you seem to think that sleeping with a married woman isn't as bad as sleeping with a prostitute.  You seem to think you're better than ekrem.


----------



## Sky Dancer

High_Gravity said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you sleep with a married woman or a hooker that means you don't understand women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is committing adultery or sexual exploitation or sex trafficking demonstrating an understanding of women?
> 
> *In both cases, the men are completely selfish.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That tells me all I need to know right there, the women are never to blame in any of those instances.
Click to expand...


Are women who are raped to blame?  How about date rape?  If some guy gets a married woman drunk or slips her a mickie so he can fuck her is she to blame?

What I don't get is targeting married women or engaged women and then bragging about it and putting the women down.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is committing adultery or sexual exploitation or sex trafficking demonstrating an understanding of women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how that means anything, there are plenty of women who sleep with married women and prostitutes, does that mean they also don't understand women? or do these rules only apply to the men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, a single woman who sleeps with a married man committs adultery too.
> 
> The point is, you seem to think that sleeping with a married woman isn't as bad as sleeping with a prostitute.  You seem to think you're better than ekrem.
Click to expand...


Ok I want you to show me where I said any of that, I said I dont understand why anyone would pay for sex with so many willing women out there but I never said I look down on it, to each their own. I personally think we should legalize the business and tax it, like they do in Germany.


----------



## Sky Dancer

High_Gravity said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how that means anything, there are plenty of women who sleep with married women and prostitutes, does that mean they also don't understand women? or do these rules only apply to the men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, a single woman who sleeps with a married man committs adultery too.
> 
> The point is, you seem to think that sleeping with a married woman isn't as bad as sleeping with a prostitute.  You seem to think you're better than ekrem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok I want you to show me where I said any of that, I said I dont understand why anyone would pay for sex with so many willing women out there but I never said I look down on it, to each their own. I personally think we should legalize the business and tax it, like they do in Germany.
Click to expand...


Are you telling me you haven't criticised ekrem?


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is committing adultery or sexual exploitation or sex trafficking demonstrating an understanding of women?
> 
> *In both cases, the men are completely selfish.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That tells me all I need to know right there, the women are never to blame in any of those instances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are women who are raped to blame?  How about date rape?  If some guy gets a married woman drunk or slips her a mickie so he can fuck her is she to blame?
Click to expand...


Excuse me? you are talking about rape, that has nothing to do with consentual sex between 2 people.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, a single woman who sleeps with a married man committs adultery too.
> 
> The point is, you seem to think that sleeping with a married woman isn't as bad as sleeping with a prostitute.  You seem to think you're better than ekrem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I want you to show me where I said any of that, I said I dont understand why anyone would pay for sex with so many willing women out there but I never said I look down on it, to each their own. I personally think we should legalize the business and tax it, like they do in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you telling me you haven't criticised ekrem?
Click to expand...


Sure, never said I was better than him though.


----------



## ekrem

Before I had my first sex with my then "girlfriend", I went to a prostitute.
It was all in teenager ages. I didn't want to "fail" in-front of my girlfriend and wanted to be prepared. 

I don't see anything wrong in that.


----------



## ekrem

Prostitute should be glad, she had time with a young Adonis like I was back in that time. And it didn't last long, because I was inexperienced. 
"Easy"-money for her.


----------



## saltshaker

ekrem said:


> Before I had my first sex with my then "girlfriend", I went to a prostitute.
> It was all in teenager ages. I didn't want to "fail" in-front of my girlfriend and wanted to be prepared.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong in that.



 Would you accept from her that she had a male prostitute  before you so she would be experienced for you?, after all it was in her teens.


----------



## ekrem

saltshaker said:


> Would you accept from her that she had a male prostitute  before you so she would be experienced for you?, after all it was in her teens.



A woman who has plans binding me to her, wouldn't tell me she went to a male prostitute. 
She wants me to recognize, that she's the right and perfect one. 
Why would she tell something which deviates from her strategy?

And how many women go to "male prostitutes" anyway?
Women get sex anytime they want, it's because males want sex everytime and there is *always* a man outside the door to deliver.


----------



## High_Gravity

saltshaker said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I had my first sex with my then "girlfriend", I went to a prostitute.
> It was all in teenager ages. I didn't want to "fail" in-front of my girlfriend and wanted to be prepared.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you accept from her that she had a male prostitute  before you so she would be experienced for you?, after all it was in her teens.
Click to expand...


I don't know about ekrem but I personally could care less.


----------



## saltshaker

High_Gravity said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I had my first sex with my then "girlfriend", I went to a prostitute.
> It was all in teenager ages. I didn't want to "fail" in-front of my girlfriend and wanted to be prepared.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you accept from her that she had a male prostitute  before you so she would be experienced for you?, after all it was in her teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about ekrem but I personally could care less.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't bother me either. I just think ekrum has a double standard here. He can be experienced for her but she can't for him. Whether they tell one another or not. Instead of asking him would he except it from her, I should have asked him if he knew that of her.


----------



## High_Gravity

saltshaker said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you accept from her that she had a male prostitute  before you so she would be experienced for you?, after all it was in her teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about ekrem but I personally could care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't bother me either. I just think ekrum has a double standard here. He can be experienced for her but she can't for him. Whether they tell one another or not. Instead of asking him would he except it from her, I should have asked him if he knew that of her.
Click to expand...


I dont think you should get mad at your girlfriend if she did some of the same stuff you did, just my opinion though.


----------



## saltshaker

High_Gravity said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about ekrem but I personally could care less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't bother me either. I just think ekrum has a double standard here. He can be experienced for her but she can't for him. Whether they tell one another or not. Instead of asking him would he except it from her, I should have asked him if he knew that of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont think you should get mad at your girlfriend if she did some of the same stuff you did, just my opinion though.
Click to expand...


Agreed.


----------



## Mr.Nick

The problem with woman is they want to be treated as guys and woman at the same time.

Woman want to do mens work all the time yet they want to be treated as woman while they're doing it.

I work in a factory right now as a factory supervisor and our female employment has skyrocketed, and all those females expect the guys to do all the physical labor while they sit around and do little to nothing.

If the guys are off doing heavy lifting and they refuse to lift a 10 lb box and sit around talking I'll send their ass home.

At the same time most of my workforce is Mexican, and they're very traditional when it comes to men and woman. The woman generally get the light work while the men generally do the hard work...

For that - at least the Latinos understand they're not equal to the men - at least not via blood, sweat and tears.

They know this and are content with it.....


----------



## Sky Dancer

High_Gravity said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That tells me all I need to know right there, the women are never to blame in any of those instances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are women who are raped to blame?  How about date rape?  If some guy gets a married woman drunk or slips her a mickie so he can fuck her is she to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me? you are talking about rape, that has nothing to do with consentual sex between 2 people.
Click to expand...


I've just gotten back from a 40 hour training on Sexual Assault Victim Advocacy.  It's on my mind.

We talked alot about "rape culture."


----------



## Sky Dancer

ekrem said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you accept from her that she had a male prostitute  before you so she would be experienced for you?, after all it was in her teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman who has plans binding me to her, wouldn't tell me she went to a male prostitute.
> She wants me to recognize, that she's the right and perfect one.
> Why would she tell something which deviates from her strategy?
> 
> And how many women go to "male prostitutes" anyway?
> Women get sex anytime they want, it's because males want sex everytime and there is *always* a man outside the door to deliver.
Click to expand...


You have some strange views about women.  Sorry, ekrem, but you're clueless.


----------



## ekrem

Sky Dancer said:


> You have some strange views about women.  Sorry, ekrem, but you're clueless.



What is strange in this world?
There are enough people who carelessly commit to a woman who later turns out to be the wrong woman. After they recognize their mistake they've been sucked out of energy, their lust for life and sometimes also of money.

I won't make that mistake. I have expectations and demands to be met, that's not strange, but the result of careful future planning.


----------



## saltshaker

ekrem said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some strange views about women.  Sorry, ekrem, but you're clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is strange in this world?
> There are enough people who carelessly commit to a woman who later turns out to be the wrong woman. After they recognize their mistake they've been sucked out of energy, their lust for life and sometimes also of money.
> 
> I won't make that mistake. I have expectations and demands to be met, that's not strange, but the result of careful future planning.
Click to expand...


Wrong woman or a STRONG confident woman?


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some strange views about women.  Sorry, ekrem, but you're clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is strange in this world?
> There are enough people who carelessly commit to a woman who later turns out to be the wrong woman. After they recognize their mistake they've been sucked out of energy, their lust for life and sometimes also of money.
> 
> I won't make that mistake. I have expectations and demands to be met, that's not strange, but the result of careful future planning.
Click to expand...



You mean, hopefully your mother does not make that mistake... since she will be the one choosing for you.


----------



## ekrem

saltshaker said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is strange in this world?
> There are enough people who carelessly commit to a woman who later turns out to be the wrong woman. After they recognize their mistake they've been sucked out of energy, their lust for life and sometimes also of money.
> 
> I won't make that mistake. I have expectations and demands to be met, that's not strange, but the result of careful future planning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong woman or a STRONG confident woman?
Click to expand...


You have to carefully select, and if you selected wrong that does *not* mean she is "STRONG, Confident".
You are totally wrong to imply, that failed relationships or marriages is the result of a STRONG woman. 
There are treachery women out there. Lovely women, egoist women, money-grubbing women. All sorts.


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is strange in this world?
> There are enough people who carelessly commit to a woman who later turns out to be the wrong woman. After they recognize their mistake they've been sucked out of energy, their lust for life and sometimes also of money.
> 
> I won't make that mistake. I have expectations and demands to be met, that's not strange, but the result of careful future planning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong woman or a STRONG confident woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to carefully select, and if you selected wrong that does *not* mean she is "STRONG, Confident".
> You are totally wrong to imply, that failed relationships or marriages is the result of a STRONG woman.
> There are treachery women out there. Lovely women, egoist women, money-grubbing women. All sorts.
Click to expand...



I hate to burst your bubble... but there are just as many men out there with the attributes you give women.


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you accept from her that she had a male prostitute  before you so she would be experienced for you?, after all it was in her teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman who has plans binding me to her, wouldn't tell me she went to a male prostitute.
> She wants me to recognize, that she's the right and perfect one.
> Why would she tell something which deviates from her strategy?
> 
> And how many women go to "male prostitutes" anyway?
> Women get sex anytime they want, it's because males want sex everytime and there is *always* a man outside the door to deliver.
Click to expand...




How about because you should be honest with your partners? Though i would expect any muslim women to lie... considering what islam is. 

I hope you feel comfortable in life being deceived.


----------



## saltshaker

ekrem said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you accept from her that she had a male prostitute  before you so she would be experienced for you?, after all it was in her teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman who has plans binding me to her, wouldn't tell me she went to a male prostitute.
> She wants me to recognize, that she's the right and perfect one.
> Why would she tell something which deviates from her strategy?
> 
> And how many women go to "male prostitutes" anyway?
> Women get sex anytime they want, it's because males want sex everytime and there is *always* a man outside the door to deliver.
Click to expand...


Go inside the house ekrum.


----------



## Sky Dancer

ekrem said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some strange views about women.  Sorry, ekrem, but you're clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is strange in this world?
> There are enough people who carelessly commit to a woman who later turns out to be the wrong woman. After they recognize their mistake they've been sucked out of energy, their lust for life and sometimes also of money.
> 
> I won't make that mistake. I have expectations and demands to be met, that's not strange, but the result of careful future planning.
Click to expand...


I have no problem with you taking your time and planning carefully.  You have a lot to learn about women.

Good luck.


----------



## Colin

Lol! None of you guys understand women!

Now, a real woman is a man's best friend, she will never stand him up and never let him down. 
She will reassure him when he feels insecure and comfort him after a bad day. 
She will inspire him to do things he never thought he could do. 
She will enable him to express his deepest emotions and give in to his most intimate desires. 
She will make him feel confident and sexy, seductive and invincible and..............
Oh wait...............Damn! I'm thinking of beer.
It's beer that does that! Sorry.


----------



## Divine Wind

Going on a different tack here, but there are many different reasons why men and women are different.  Some science based.  Some more spiritual based.  In the end, it still comes down to a Yin-Yang thing; two complementary forces where neither is better than the other, both are necessary and a balance between the two desirable.

Taken to a larger social issue, the differences between the Left and Right, Democrats and Republicans, can also be seen as feminine and masculine components.  It shouldn't escape anyone's attention here that a "nanny state" is a motherly point of view.  If you want to understand women, then look at the Democratic party.  If you want to understand the Democratic Party, look at women.  The same goes for men and Republicans.  Neither is superior, but each provides a point of view necessary to our survival as a species.


----------



## Ropey

​


> The bodies of two Northern Irish women are taken to a morgue by a funerary vehicle as Turkish paramilitary police block a road near Izmir (reuters_tickers)



The alarm is said to have been raised by the daughter after the women failed to return home.

A police search of the estate where they were staying discovered bloodstained clothing in a bin[/quote]

Video: Two Northern Irish women found dead in Turkey - Telegraph



> A 17-year-old Turkish waiter has been arrested after two women from Northern Ireland were found dead with their throats slashed in a wooded area on the outskirts of Izmir city in western Turkey, local media reported Friday.
> 
> The suspect, known only as R. C., was believed to be the boyfriend of the 15-year-old daughter of one of the women. They had started dating after the girl and her mother visited the restaurant where R.C. worked in the popular seaside resort of Kusadasi, south of Izmir.
> 
> After first denying any connection to the women, the suspect confessed to the murders, saying he had killed the women because the mother denied him permission to marry her daughter, several national newspapers reported on their websites.





> The daughter became suspicious after her mother and friend failed to return home from their trip and raised the alarm. R.C.'s father has also been arrested in connection with the murders, media reported.
> 
> One of the women is believed to have owned property in Kusadasi and was a regular visitor to the area, a popular destination with British and Irish tourists



Have you leaned how to talk to women on your own yet ekrem?  



ekrem said:


> No. Marriage results from the necessity to bind men to women so men support women in their survival. Think of a world without electricity, without stability and laws. In such world woman was just helpless flesh walking around.





ekrem said:


> And I would never marry a woman who has lower education-level then me.
> The only exception is when her body is way above average and her mother is not chubby.
> 
> If she has same education-level, then she can have an average body, and she can  make own decisions within family. If not, my word counts - I am the smarter one.



The Turk who relishes the death of the Kurds but who can't talk to a woman alone. 

Killing them alone is easier for some Turks it seems.


----------



## Divine Wind

Sky Dancer said:


> I've just gotten back from a 40 hour training on Sexual Assault Victim Advocacy.  It's on my mind.
> 
> We talked alot about "rape culture."



I'd love to hear more about it even though I'm leery of those who use "victimization" as a cause since it can be as easily abused as those who bully and mistreat others.  Example: tossing out the race card when a topic has nothing to do with race.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Divine.Wind said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just gotten back from a 40 hour training on Sexual Assault Victim Advocacy.  It's on my mind.
> 
> We talked alot about "rape culture."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear more about it even though I'm leery of those who use "victimization" as a cause since it can be as easily abused as those who bully and mistreat others.  Example: tossing out the race card when a topic has nothing to do with race.
Click to expand...


One of the areas we looked at in the training is the advertising and entertainment industries, and the way sex roles for men and women are distorted.


----------



## ekrem

Now, shall I go through all threads and post news like this?
Unbelievable, what kind of an asshole you really are.

*Israeli pedophile solicited 1,000 underage girls via Internet*
Police: Israeli pedophile solicited 1,000 underage girls via Internet - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## Mr.Nick

Most females are primitive in what they want.

They want a man who can kick another mans ass while putting food on the table.

I suppose if you want to understand females one would have to read Darwin and apply those ideas to modern culture - or at least western culture.

We have not strayed from our primitive ancestors just yet  - we just live in a society of ethics.


----------



## Divine Wind

Sky Dancer said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just gotten back from a 40 hour training on Sexual Assault Victim Advocacy.  It's on my mind.
> 
> We talked alot about "rape culture."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear more about it even though I'm leery of those who use "victimization" as a cause since it can be as easily abused as those who bully and mistreat others.  Example: tossing out the race card when a topic has nothing to do with race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the areas we looked at in the training is the advertising and entertainment industries, and the way sex roles for men and women are distorted.
Click to expand...


Distorted how?  Men love sex and Women created the oldest profession because of it?


----------



## Divine Wind

Mr.Nick said:


> Most females are primitive in what they want.
> 
> They want a man who can kick another mans ass while putting food on the table.



Correct, but don't forget the second half of that:   Most males are primitive in what they want.    They want  woman who fucks like a whore but takes care of them like their mother.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Divine.Wind said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear more about it even though I'm leery of those who use "victimization" as a cause since it can be as easily abused as those who bully and mistreat others.  Example: tossing out the race card when a topic has nothing to do with race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the areas we looked at in the training is the advertising and entertainment industries, and the way sex roles for men and women are distorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Distorted how?  Men love sex and Women created the oldest profession because of it?
Click to expand...


No, it's not about that.  Rape culture, that's what I was referring to.


----------



## Divine Wind

Sky Dancer said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the areas we looked at in the training is the advertising and entertainment industries, and the way sex roles for men and women are distorted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distorted how?  Men love sex and Women created the oldest profession because of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not about that.  Rape culture, that's what I was referring to.
Click to expand...


Please don't be coy or mysterious.  Explain.  Not everyone has the experiences you have and vice versa.  If you believe a "rape culture" exists, then not only should you explain what it is, but you should explain your thoughts on how to correct it.


----------



## emilynghiem

In general ekrem, the "secret" to getting to know or understand a "woman" (or a "man")
is NOT to seek some generalization by gender that you think will explain it.

If you treat people as individuals you can ask the individual reason why they do or respond to you as they do. I would start with that.  Just ask one-on-one, based on who they are!

Then, after you get to know someone, sure, there may be areas where patterns of behavior or thought fall into more general patterns by gender. Of course that will happen.

But it should not be the deciding factor to look for.
You will have MUCH better luck understanding people in general by
getting to know them as individuals, what patterns they get from their mothers fathers or family culture, what reactions come from their childhood or past relations.

These patterns are unique to each person! So get to know THAT!
Ironically you will learn about yourself in comparison when you find
areas that you have different conditioning and responses than someone else.
You are just as unique because of who YOU are, before your gender comes into play.



ekrem said:


> If you date a woman, and you go dining and she tells you, that she doesn't want you to pay her bill in the restaurant, does that mean she really doesn't want me to pay for her or is this just a woman's psychological testing thing?
> 
> And what does it mean, when a man is invited for a dinner-date to a woman's house and she asked you on telephone what she shall cook for you. You told her, that you'd like a hot (chilly) prepared meal.
> On the dinner-date she has cooked exactly the meal according to your wishes, but the meal does not taste hot but sugary more then anything else.
> Does that mean, that she can't cook or what does that mean?
> 
> Now that we have a religious experience thread started by Mr- Sauerkraut, I thought, that we also could have an "experience with women" thread.
> You do not really have to respond to the 2 points in this first post, but can write whatever you want about your experience with women...



1. I would think she does not want you to pay her bill, for whatever reason.
Maybe she doesn't want to oblige you but keep even control of the relationship?
2. Maybe she still cooks the way she thinks you would like it to taste.
If you like it hotter or less sweet, if you can say it in a way that doesn't insult her
cooking for you, you can direct her toward that idea. But chances are that would
come across as ungrateful, so it's better not to say anything. If you are married
and you can talk openly about how you prefer things, that's different.
With friends, better to accept graciously, let things slide that aren't important,
and not read too much into it.


----------



## emilynghiem

ekrem said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you accept from her that she had a male prostitute  before you so she would be experienced for you?, after all it was in her teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman who has plans binding me to her, wouldn't tell me she went to a male prostitute.
> She wants me to recognize, that she's the right and perfect one.
> Why would she tell something which deviates from her strategy?
> 
> And how many women go to "male prostitutes" anyway?
> Women get sex anytime they want, it's because males want sex everytime and there is *always* a man outside the door to deliver.
Click to expand...


???

So it's okay for YOU not to respect spiritual laws that if you are having sexual relations with someone other than your wife, then you are having sex with someone else's partner or future partner.

But for the woman, she is supposed to be the one and only for you?

Why isn't it the other way as well Ekrem?

If you follow Islam which also teaches to follow Mosaic law in Judaism and Christian law in the Bible, then you should not allow ANY adultery or fornication, or sex except between spiritual husband and wife joined by God.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Divine.Wind said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most females are primitive in what they want.
> 
> They want a man who can kick another mans ass while putting food on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, but don't forget the second half of that:   Most males are primitive in what they want.    They want  woman who fucks like a whore but takes care of them like their mother.
Click to expand...


Those are the pseudo-males...... The white collar asshats that sit around the water cooler all day and cry about why their dryer isn't working.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Divine.Wind said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Distorted how?  Men love sex and Women created the oldest profession because of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not about that.  Rape culture, that's what I was referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please don't be coy or mysterious.  Explain.  Not everyone has the experiences you have and vice versa.  If you believe a "rape culture" exists, then not only should you explain what it is, but you should explain your thoughts on how to correct it.
Click to expand...


It's hard to explain.  We discussed it in recent sexual assault training.  We looked at the message in certain magazine ads.

Without the pictures to show you, it would be difficult to describe what I mean.   

 I remember one photo shows a scantily clad woman with a boot mark on her face.


----------



## Mr.Nick

I used to work at a sex shop AKA Lovers Lane .

Anyone want to hear any cool stores as how sexual woman can be?


----------



## Divine Wind

Sky Dancer said:


> It's hard to explain.  We discussed it in recent sexual assault training.  We looked at the message in certain magazine ads.
> 
> Without the pictures to show you, it would be difficult to describe what I mean.
> 
> I remember one photo shows a scantily clad woman with a boot mark on her face.



It's not hard to explain if it is truth.  Like the conspiracy theorists and other antagonists on this forum it is difficult to explain if is is hype, distortion or just plain BS.  

There's no doubt in my mind that bad things happen in the world.  They do.  But to say all women are victims of men or to say pictures of scantily clad women are an abomination are just not true.


----------



## Divine Wind

emilynghiem said:


> In general ekrem, the "secret" to getting to know or understand a "woman" (or a "man")
> is NOT to seek some generalization by gender that you think will explain it.
> 
> If you treat people as individuals you can ask the individual reason why they do or respond to you as they do. I would start with that.  Just ask one-on-one, based on who they are!



Excellent advice in general.  People are indeed individuals.  However, whether it's having a better understanding of the opposite gender, a different religion or any other foreign culture, it is good to have a basic understanding of the fundamentals thoughts, motivations and other characterizations which help define it.  We're all human, but we do have differences.  The differences between the genders can be generalized while, as you mentioned, the exact differences as individuals should be experienced one on one.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr.Nick said:


> I used to work at a sex shop AKA Lovers Lane .
> 
> Anyone want to hear any cool stores as how sexual woman can be?



Sure.


----------



## Mr.Nick

High_Gravity said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to work at a sex shop AKA Lovers Lane .
> 
> Anyone want to hear any cool stores as how sexual woman can be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...


A woman in her mid 50's walked into the store laid on the floor and took one of the "toys off the shelf" and did it... The woman then got up, took lingerie off  the racks, went into the dressing room and put it on (while the door was open) came out and sexually propositioned me and the two girls I was working with. 

I was only 19-20 at the time so I had the brilliant idea to ask her if she could by me and this one chick that worked there (who I was boning at the time) alcohol for later on that evening.... Of course she attempts to fuck me right off the bat - I wanted nothing with her. Then we finally get to the liquor store. I go to give her the money for the booze and she says to me "one good turn deserves another...."

Then this horny ass 50-something year old woman asked me I I could get her some ecstasy, then told me how she hosts weekly orgies at her house and she wants me and the two chicks I work with to stop buy with some ecstasy.

Then she brings me back to the shop and the co-worker I was screwing at the time was like "you fucked her didn't you."  I was like: " yeah I fucked delusional hyper-sexual woman in her 50's...... Do you really think I'm crazy?"

That type of stuff was common tho... The propositioning part - not crazy woman.

For some reason some woman actually believed you were "for sale" just because you sold them dildos..

Yeah, just because talking about sex openly is part of my job I'm a juggalo?


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to work at a sex shop AKA Lovers Lane .
> 
> Anyone want to hear any cool stores as how sexual woman can be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A woman in her mid 50's walked into the store laid on the floor and took one of the "toys off the shelf" and did it... The woman then got up, took lingerie off  the racks, went into the dressing room and put it on (while the door was open) came out and sexually propositioned me and the two girls I was working with.
> 
> I was only 19-20 at the time so I had the brilliant idea to ask her if she could by me and this one chick that worked there (who I was boning at the time) alcohol for later on that evening.... Of course she attempts to fuck me right off the bat - I wanted nothing with her. Then we finally get to the liquor store. I go to give her the money for the booze and she says to me "one good turn deserves another...."
> 
> Then this horny ass 50-something year old woman asked me I I could get her some ecstasy, then told me how she hosts weekly orgies at her house and she wants me and the two chicks I work with to stop buy with some ecstasy.
> 
> Then she brings me back to the shop and the co-worker I was screwing at the time was like "you fucked her didn't you."  I was like: " yeah I fucked delusional hyper-sexual woman in her 50's...... Do you really think I'm crazy?"
> 
> That type of stuff was common tho... The propositioning part - not crazy woman.
> 
> For some reason some woman actually believed you were "for sale" just because you sold them dildos..
> 
> Yeah, just because talking about sex openly is part of my job I'm a juggalo?
Click to expand...


Hmm is that common to let women test out the merchandise like that? I am assuming if I started wacking it with a pocket pussy I would get my ass thrown out of the store, cool story on another note I probably would have shown up to the orgy if the 50 year old was at least decent, always wanted to go to an orgy.


----------



## ekrem

emilynghiem said:


> ???
> 
> So it's okay for YOU not to respect spiritual laws that if you are having sexual relations with someone other than your wife, then you are having sex with someone else's partner or future partner.
> 
> But for the woman, she is supposed to be the one and only for you?
> 
> Why isn't it the other way as well Ekrem?
> 
> If you follow Islam which also teaches to follow Mosaic law in Judaism and Christian law in the Bible, then you should not allow ANY adultery or fornication, or sex except between spiritual husband and wife joined by God.



I am not married, and I'm in the age where I'll have sex with almost any woman that wants it, too, and who meets minimum optical standards (non-chubby). For a relationship there are off course higher standards and other factors.
And I don't sleep with other man's wives like you imply, and if I am in a relationship I don't cheat.
I think, I am a quite normal man.


----------



## ekrem

emilynghiem said:


> 1. I would think she does not want you to pay her bill, for whatever reason.
> Maybe she doesn't want to oblige you but keep even control of the relationship?
> 2. Maybe she still cooks the way she thinks you would like it to taste.
> If you like it hotter or less sweet, if you can say it in a way that doesn't insult her
> cooking for you, you can direct her toward that idea. But chances are that would
> come across as ungrateful, so it's better not to say anything. If you are married
> and you can talk openly about how you prefer things, that's different.
> With friends, better to accept graciously, let things slide that aren't important,
> and not read too much into it.



I don't date that woman anymore with whom I had that self-made dinner.
And yes, I like to eat hot. It has several benefits for health and psyche.


----------

